# EVO - Fahrwerk / Einstellungen alle Varianten



## hulster (10. März 2015)

Hier die gesammelten Infos und Tips zum Edison EVO Fahrwerk.
Die Tips sind von verschiedenen Leuten zusammengetragen.
Alles ist nach besten Wissen und Gewissen beschrieben, aber ohne jegliche Gewähr.
Alles was hier auf Basis der folgenden umsetzt erfolgt auf

*EIGENE VERANTWORTUNG*

Fehler bei selbstdurchgeführter Wartung können Kosten verursachen, da sie nicht durch die Sachmängelhaftung abgedeckt sind.

----
*Varianten*

*Gabeln*

G2s 160mm
G2s 180mm
X-Fusion Metric 160/180mm (unterscheiden sich meines Wissens nicht)

*Dämpfer*

Magura (Modell?)

X-Fusion (Modell?)

-----

*Einstellmöglichkeiten*

*G2s 180mm*

Obere Luftfeder - Ventil Unterseite rechter Holm
Untere Luftfeder - Ventil unter Klappdeckel Oberseite rechter Holm
LSC - Blauer Drehknopf Oberseite Linker Holm - *20 Klicks*
Rebound - Roter Drehknopf Unterseite Linker Holm - *10 Klicks*

*G2s 160mm*

Obere Luftfeder
Untere Luftfeder
LSC (Anzahl Klicks?)
Rebound (Anzahl Klicks?)

*Metric 160mm/180mm*

Obere Luftfeder
Untere Luftfeder
LSC - blauer Einsteller (Anzahl Klicks?)
HSC - goldener Einsteller (Anzahl Klicks?)
Rebound (Anzahl Klicks?)

*Magura*

Luftfeder
LSC 3-stufig über blauen Hebel
Rebound - roter Drehknopf unter blauem LSC Hebel - *9 Klicks*

--------

*Empfohlene Grundeinstellungen als Ausgangsbasis für eigene Einstellung*

Einstellungen für die Dämpfung werden immer je nachdem was eindeutig definiert ist als "Von ganz zu" oder "von ganz auf" angeben, da die Anzahl Klicks nicht immer genau gleich sein muss (Fertigungstoleranzen)

*Gabel für alle Varianten:*

Luftdruck zunächst obere und untere Kammer gleich.
Systemgewicht (Fahrer + Kleidung + Ausrüstung) / 10 = x Bar

Beispiel: 90kg / 10 = 9bar/9bar

Dies ist zunächst eine etwas straffere Auslegung mit weniger Komfort, die aber ungewünschtest wegsacken auf den ersten Fahrten verhindert.


*G2s - 180mm*

LSC - 10 Klicks von ganz zu

*X-Fusion*

Herstellertips

http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/setup-guides.html


*Dämpfer*



*X-Fusion
*
Herstellertips

http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/setup-guides.html



*Service-Anleitungen/-Tips teilweise ohne Gewähr und auf*
* EIGENE VERANTWORTUNG.*

*Gabeln*


*X-Fusion*

Herstellerinfos:

http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/tech-guides.html
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/service-videos.html

*
Dämpfer*

==================
Sacki's Dämpfertipps:

Prinzipiell sind "normale" Luftdämpfer immer so aufgebaut, wie die 02s von XF und auch der Magura schaut so aus.
X-Fusion und Magura Dämpfer haben keine sich immer wieder selbst befüllende Negativkammer, wie Fox und jetzt auch die neuen Rock Shox Dämpfer. Bei RockShox und Fox verschleißen dadurch die Dichtungen schneller, bei XF und Mag sollte man ab und zu die Negativkammer resetten, damit der Dämpfer schön weich losbricht
Deshalb empfielt sich, die Negativkammer immer mal wieder zu resetten, indem man die Luftkammer abzieht, reinigt, fettet und wieder montiert.
Achtet bei eurem Magura DÄmpfer darauf, dass er beim Ausfedern nicht auf dem O-Ring austoppt, sondern auf komprimierter Luft. Dann spricht er gut an. Wenn er beim Ausfedern auf dem O-ring zum stehen kommt, dann sollte die Luftkammer mal resettet werden. Das kann Magura, oder wir, oder ihr selbst, wenn ihr euch das zutraut.
Wer nun noch ein bisschen weiter denkt, der kann sich vorstellen, was passieren würde, wenn man nicht nur auf der Positivseite (um die Progression zu erhöhen), sondern auch auf der Negativseite ein (klein) wenig geeignetes extra Fett reinpackt. Dann würde nämlich der Dämpfer sicher auf Luft zum liegen kommen, weil Luft nicht auf 0 komprimierbar ist. 
*Ich möchte trotzdem nochmal anmerken:
dies ist keine Freigabe, dass Dämpfer geöffnet werden sollen. 
Wenn jemand Hand anlegt, dann sollte er wissen, was er tut, denn er tut es auf eigene Gefahr. Wenn er etwas kaputtmacht, dann muss er eben zahlen...*
===================

*X-Fusion*

Herstellerinfos:

http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/tech-guides.html
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/service-videos.html


----------



## hulster (10. März 2015)

So Leute - ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der Hort der Weisheit, mache mir aber gerne die Mühe die Infos zusammenzutragen.
Deswegen sind Input und Korrekturen gerne gesehen.
Wenn ich Sacki in nem anderen Thread richtig verstanden habe, sind die Anzahl Klicks auf Grund von Fertigungstoleranzen nicht immer genau gleich. Also nicht wundern, wenn ich da Bereiche angebe.

Ich werden dann später noch ein wenig mit Fettdruck und Schriften arbeiten.
Seit nicht bös, wenn die Updates Anfangs ein wenig Zeit brauchen. Dürfte erstmal ziemlich viel werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelott (10. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Metric 160mm/180mm:
> 
> Obere Luftfeder
> Untere Luftfeder
> ...


Meine Metric hat noch HSC - einzustellen mit dem goldfarbenen Verstellrädchen, das für LSC ist blau!


----------



## hulster (10. März 2015)

@Sackmann - In wie weit beeinflusst denn dass Gewicht die Dämpfung? 
Wäre sowas denkbar wie

Für 80 kg:

X Klicks auf von ganz zu (pro +/- 5kg 1 Klick)?


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2015)

Einfach Ausprobieren.
Dein Gewicht beeinflusst die Dämpfung prinzipiell erstmal gar nicht.
Denn bei Dämpfung kommt es zunächst mal nur auf die reine Kolbengeschwindigkeit an.

Aber:
Wenn du leichter bist, dann fährst du in der Regel weniger Druck und das bedeutet weniger Kraft, mit der die Gabel auseinandergedrückt wird. Ergo: Etwas weniger Zugstufe nötig für gleiche Ausfedergeschwindigkeit.

Bei der Druckstufe ist es noch schwieriger zu verallgemeinern, da spielen persönliche Vorlieben einfach eine noch größere Rolle.
Beim reinen Einfedern aufgrund von Hindernissen/Schlägen ist die Hauptmasse des Bikes+Biker im Idealfall komplett gefederte Masse, da sich ideal nur die Tauchrohreinheit+Rad und der Hinterbau+Rad bewegen/beschleunigen soll.
Das sollte man sich auch immer vor Augen halten:
Ein Bike federt auf dem Trail bei Schlägen nicht von oben nach unten ein (wie man es gerne testet), sondern von unten nach oben und das Bike, also der Rahmen steht ruhig. So spielt also dein Eigengewicht in die Dämpfung beim Einfedern durch Hindernisse quasi nicht mit rein.
Wie gesagt; Idealfall! Den dein Bike ist kein Idealfall mit komplett gefederter Masse und ungefederet Masse, sondern ein Schwingkreis mit unendlich vielen Variablen.

Also: Je schwerer du bist, desto höher anteilig ist natürlich die gefederte Masse an der Gesamtmasse, da das Gesamtsystem "Bike" von der Gabel und dem Federbein nicht so leicht "nach oben weggedrückt" werden kann". Je leichter du bist, desto "leichter" lässt sich das Gesamtsystem beschleunigen.
Natürlich ist da aber bei Leichtgewichten wieder die geringere Federkraft der Luftfeder zu berücksichtigen, usw ...

Beim Anbremsen macht sich das schon eher bemerkbar. Da braucht man als Fliegengewicht wohl eher weniger Druckstufe, damit die Gabel nicht wegtaucht.
Das war jetzt auch nur sehr vereinfacht dargestellt, in Echt ist das viel komplexer und komplizierter...
Fahrwerkseinstellungen sind echt ne Sache, da kann man sich ewig drüber unterhalten, und im Endeffekt muss man doch einfach viel viel ausprobieren...


----------



## The Bug (10. März 2015)

Also Sacki ich glaube ich muss mal bei euch am Tegernsee vorbeischauen. Das hätte ich am lebenden bike gerne erklärt damit ich die Sache endlich verstehe!
Beim nächsten Schrauber oder fahrtechnik Seminar muss ich zu euch. Aber ihr habt auf der Seite ja noch gar keine Termine...für 2015 ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2015)

http://evo.bionicon.com/news/

Hier sind die News...

Ja, es ist verleitend, auf der Bionicon.de website nachzuschauen, aber wir werden die beiden Seiten zeitnah zusammenlegen und die Bionicon Website wird nur noch so nütig als möglich gepflegt.
Ich kann mich nur immer wieder entschuldigen für die Konfusion und Unordnung des Webauftritts uaf der Bionicon.de Seite. 
Uns fehlt einfach momentan die Manpower, um alles schnell zu machen, wie wir es gerne hätten.
Aber es wird, es wird... Nur nicht die Hoffnung und die Geduld verlieren...

Die EVO Website wird die zukünftige Bionicon Website werden. So der Plan.


----------



## hulster (10. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Einfach Ausprobieren.
> 
> Das war jetzt auch nur sehr vereinfacht dargestellt, in Echt ist das viel komplexer und komplizierter...
> Fahrwerkseinstellungen sind echt ne Sache, da kann man sich ewig drüber unterhalten, und im Endeffekt muss man doch einfach viel viel ausprobieren...



Danke - das fand ich schon deutlich verständlicher, als im G2s Thread. Die Zeichnung mit den unterschiedlichen Kurven zur Verdeutlichung der Auswirkung der Druckvariante Oben/Unten würde ich gerne hier übernehmen.

Zurück zum Thema - mir ging es jetzt erstmal um eine sinnvolle GRUNDEINSTELLUNG mit der man anfangen kann. Das man dann ausprobieren muss ist klar.

1. Zugstufe - würde es dann eher Sinn machen ne Abweichung Klicks pro +/- bar anzugeben? Was wäre deine Empfehlung im EVO für Zugstufe Gabel und Dämpfer, wenn man erstmal von ner durchschnittlichen Abstimmung weder sehr schnell, noch sehr langsam ausgeht.

2. Druckstufe - Nach deiner Erklärung mach hier, bedingt durch die Komplexität, eigenen Vorstellungen und Abhängigkeiten eher Sinn keine Abweichung in Abhängigkeit vom Gewicht anzugeben. Also einfach die Mitte nahmen? Aber ist beispielsweise bei der DC 180 bei 20 Klicks die Mitte dann auch 10 Klicks?

3. Luftdruck - untere und obere Kammer gleich ist ja eh eure Empfehlung als Ausgang. Zum Druck habe ich aber nicht viel gefunden. Druck angeben macht für mich eh wenig Sinn, da die Abweichungen der Pumpen zu groß sind. Was wäre denn deine SAG Empfehlung für die jeweiligen Gabeltypen?

4. Mal sehen ob ich deine Erklärung verstanden habe. Ich bin gestern mit niedrigem Druck in der oberen Kammer und Hohem in der Unteren gefahren (8 bar/12bar, ca. 100kg mit Winterkleidung und Rucksack mit Trinkblase). Druckstufe ziemlich weit auf, 16 Klicks von ganz zu.
Rebound recht viel, 8 von ganz auf (Obwohl der sich nicht so stark anfühlte)
Im normalen Fahrbetrieb und leichten Trails (Winterrunde) fühlte sich das Ganze erst recht gut an. Ne Naturtreppe mit Stufen in großen Abstand auch höher gingen auch noch. Das erste unangenehme was mir auffiel, war Bremsnicken. Ist dann an Hand deiner Erklärung klar. Geringer Druck  (oben) und zu wenig Druckstufe fürs Gewicht.
Unangenehm wurde es dann gegen Ende, da kommt dann eine recht hohe Treppe (Rheinbrücke). Da gab es dann den "Presslufthammer"-Effekt.
Deiner Erklärung folgend, wär der Zusammenhang dann Folgender:

-	 Im Beginn flache Federkurve, wenig Kraft nötig um schnell in die Progression zu kommen.
-	 Die geringe Druckstufe fördert das dann noch, bzw. verhindert es nicht.
-	 Dadurch komm ich dann sehr schnell in die stärkere Progression.
-	 Der starke Rebound verhinderte dann, dass die Feder wieder rauskam.

Resultat: Ich bin sehr schnell in die Progression und die ganze Zeit darin rumgehämmert. Richtig?


----------



## The Bug (10. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> http://evo.bionicon.com/news/
> 
> Hier sind die News...
> 
> ...



Alles klar so geht's doch! Wolltet ihr nicht einen zusätzlichen Schrauberworkshop anbieten oder sind das nicht alle Termine?
Weißt  du wie und was bei der Camperöfnung geplant ist?
Sorry ist etwas oftopic.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Einstellungen für die Dämpfung werden immer je nachdem was eindeutig definiert ist als "Von ganz zu" oder "von ganz auf" angeben, da die Anzahl Klicks nicht immer genau gleich sein muss (Fertigungstoleranzen)


Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass "ganz zu" konstruktiv eindeutig ist, "ganz auf" ist dagegen ein Bereich, in dem sich nichts mehr tut. Beim Wasserhahn ist es ja auch so.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Ein Bike federt auf dem Trail bei Schlägen nicht von oben nach unten ein (wie man es gerne testet), sondern von unten nach oben und das Bike, also der Rahmen steht ruhig. So spielt also dein Eigengewicht in die Dämpfung beim Einfedern durch Hindernisse quasi nicht mit rein.


Es ist egal, wer bewegt wird. Es kommt nur auf die *Relativgeschwindigkeit* von Tauch- und von Standrohr an. Die auftretende Beschleunigung ist dann a=F/m. Beim Einfedern ist das Rad fast ausschließlich einer Zwangskraft durch den Trail ausgesetzt. Deswegen ist diese Beschleunigung voll beim Fahrer wirksam. Zu dieser Kraft ist natürlich noch die allein von der *Relativverschiebung* von von Tauch- und von Standrohr abhängige Federkraft zu addieren. Man sieht also, dass die wirksame Momentanbeschleunigung als a=(xFFeder + vFDämpfer)/m gegeben ist. Für eine gleiche Bewegung muss also der schwerere Biker sowohl die Federhärte als auch die Dämpfung proportional zum Gewicht der (ungefederten) Masse einstellen. Das sollte man bedenken, wenn man Ratschläge über Einstellungen übernehmen will. Das Gewicht sollte immer mit genannt und dann auch berücksichtigt werden.



> Wie gesagt; Idealfall! Den dein Bike ist kein Idealfall mit komplett gefederter Masse und ungefederet Masse, sondern ein Schwingkreis mit unendlich vielen Variablen.


Um sich zu verlaufen, braucht man nicht unendlich viele Variablen. Die von Federhärte in zwei getrennten Kammern, Druck- und Zugstufe reichen völlig aus. 

@Sackmann
Aber was mich dabei interessiert, da mein Hinterbau im Augenblick sehr gut mit der Federgabel harmoniert, ist folgendes. Benutz ihr eigentlich bei der Auslegung von Gabel und Dämpfer zwei gekoppelte Kelvin-Voigt-Elemente, was der Realität nahe kommt oder gib es da andere empirische Regeln?


----------



## Sackmann (10. März 2015)

Bei uns gibt's echte und gute Biker zum Auslegen. Braucht's dazu mehr?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen hätte ich jetzt gar nicht gewusst, was du von mir willst, wenn ich es nicht gegoogelt hätte.
Man muss nicht immer alles hochwisssenschaftlich angehen.
Meist reichen ein paar nicht ganz dumme Köpfchen, ein bisschen logisches Denken, viel Erfahrung und ein Popometer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern mit niedrigem Druck in der oberen Kammer und Hohem in der Unteren gefahren...
> Unangenehm wurde es dann gegen Ende, da kommt dann eine recht hohe Treppe (Rheinbrücke). Da gab es dann den "Presslufthammer"-Effekt.
> Deiner Erklärung folgend, wär der Zusammenhang dann Folgender:
> 
> ...


Man sollte dabei bedenken, dass nur die untere Kammer einen Negativbeitrag hat. (Das kann man an den Bildern in diesem Posting erkennen.)
Deswegen wird die untere Feder zuerst komprimiert. Sie fängt ja bei Kraft Null an. Die obere Feder muss erst bis zu ihrer Auslösekraft belastet werden, ehe sie komprimiert wird. Deswegen ist die Federkurve in deinem Fall anfangs sehr steil (s. das Bild in diesem Posting) Danach wird sie sehr flach. Ab einer gewissen Kraft, wird also der Federweg sehr weit ausgenutzt. Und wenn dann die Dämpfung schwach eingestellt ist geht es aber richtig auf und ab!
Ich tendiere derzeit dazu, dein unteren Druck vielleicht 10 -15 % geringer zu wählen als den oberen. Aber das Thema wird uns noch lange beschäftigen.


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Das sehe ich genauso!
Hatte gestern (wie immer) meine Dämpferpumpe dabei, und wollte wieder optimieren....der Fahrspaß hinderte mich jedoch daran, und ich saute mich lieber anständig ein, als lang rumzuspielen 

Bei mir ist es so, daß ich bei Treppenstufen, auch sehr hohen, wo mein Bash zum Einsatz kommt (    ), die Gabel nicht wegtaucht.

Dafür aber beim bremsen, hier taucht sie sehr weit ein.

Was muß ich tun?


----------



## bonzoo (11. März 2015)

Mehr LSC probieren? Beim Drop greift eher die HSC, oder?


----------



## hulster (11. März 2015)

Ich werde heute mal Sackis Einstellungen aus dem G2s Thread probieren. Da hat er die LSC mit 10 Klicks von ganz zu und den Rebound mit 2 Klicks von ganz auf angegeben - bei seinem Druck von 8/8. Ich hab dem Rebound einen Klick mehr gegeben.

Mal ne andere Frage. Wieviel Klicks habt ihr am Magura? Bei mir sind die Rastungen sehr schlecht zu spüren, mit Handschuhen, selbst dünnen, garnicht. Wieviel Klicks fahrt ihr da bei welchem Druck?


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Hmmmm, ich werde wohl testen müssen.

@Sackmann: Was meinst Du?


----------



## hulster (11. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was muß ich tun?



Dann sag doch erstmal deine aktuellen Einstellungen, sonst wird es etwas schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Muß ich nachschauen.
Hab, wie gesagt, rumgespielt.
Druck oben/unten ca. 7 bar.

Ich würde gerne etwas hören in der Richtung wie 'Unten 0.5bar mehr Druck', LSC 2 oder 3 Klicks auf oder zu......
Irgendetwas muß ich ja verändern.
Nur was?
Ansonsten finde ich das Ansprechverhalten super!
Nur eben beim bremsen nutze ich ca. 160mm aus


----------



## bonzoo (11. März 2015)

Wieso probierst du nicht einfach rum? Dreht etwas mehr LSC rein und schau, ob es besser wird...


----------



## Lanzelott (11. März 2015)

Mal ne kurze Frage zur Metric:
Beim stärkeren Aus- und Einfedern macht die Gabel "Schmatzgeräusche".
Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. März 2015)

Ich bin mit meiner ersten Einstellung von unten 11,5 und oben 8 auf Anhieb sehr zufrieden. LSC hab ich nach Situation meist um die Mittelstellung, also etwa 10 Klicks (egal von wo, da 21 Klicks Gesamtbreite)
Am Rebound habe ich bisher nicht rumgespielt, da ich so zufrieden bin.
Kein Abtauchen an Steilstücken oder Treppen, sensibel genug bei Wurzeln oder Treppen, wobei ich da lieber weniger LSC fahren würde, aber nicht dauernd umstelle.
Das Ganze bei 105kg plus Bike (BBE).


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Wieso probierst du nicht einfach rum? Dreht etwas mehr LSC rein und schau, ob es besser wird...


Werde ich machen...


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2015)

Ich fahre bei meiner Gabel momentan 6,5-max 7 bar oben und 10-10,5 bar unten. Probiert mal aus, oben etwas zu reduzieren und unten zu erhöhen. Compression auf 10 Klicks ausgehend von ganz geschlossen (BBE). Bin vorher auch meist oben unten gleich gefahren, weil´s theoretisch die linearste Kennlinie ergibt. Mittlerweile fahre ich oben/unten schon unterschiedlich, bei oben deutlich weniger als unten.
Ein Abtauchen beim Anbremsen kann man natürlich nie komplett vermeiden, wenn man eine sensible Gabel möchte und den Federweg auf jedem Hometrail ganz auszunutzen. 
Bin früher auch wesentlich weicher gefahren, um immer möglichst viel Federweg auszunutzen. Das taugt mir jetzt nimmer. Wesentlich höherer Druck unten als oben schafft da aber schon gut Abhilfe, da die Gabel anfangs sehr sensibel bleibt und gleichzeitig Reserven behalten werden. 
Die großen Luftkammern helfen trotzdem beim Ausnutzen des Federwegs, wenn´s nötig wird. 

Es kommt übrigens auch immer drauf an, wie man anbremst. Ich fahre wohl etwas aktiver auf dem Bike, als viele, was bedeutet, auf Spitzkehren z.B. sehr sehr sehr schnell zuzufahren und sehr sehr spät zu bremsen. Gewicht dabei weit nach hinten, um bei starker Verzögerung nicht überzukippen, und Arme sehr gestreckt, und unter Spannung, damit das Bike stabil bleibt und trotzdem viel Druck aufs Vorderrad kommt. 
Bei langsamem Tempo und nicht so aktiver Fahrweise hilft Low-Speed natürlich viel, allerdings geht das auf Kosten der Sensibilität.

Bisher hatte ich nie wirklich Probleme den Federweg 170+ auszunutzen, wenn ich ihn wirklich gebraucht habe. Vor allem in starken Kompressionen und bei weiten Sprüngen ins Flat nutze ich wirklich mal 170+. 
Selbst bei Tables mit ca 7m und mehr sprungweite, nutze ich wohl kaum mehr als 160, da bei solchen Sprüngen die Landung einfach dafür gemacht ist. 
Es kommt aber auch sehr drauf an, was man mit seinem Körper - vor allem mit den Beinen - abfedert.  
Auf flowigen Trails nutze ich sehr selten mehr als 150mm. Die 180 braucht man als schneller Fahrer, wenn´s grob wird. 
Wenn ich meine Gabel so einstelle, dass ich auf den meisten "Hometrails", wie Neureuth, Ringberg, Königsalm wirklich die 180mm beim BBE ausnutze, dann hätte ich z.B. null Reserven wenn´s mal richtig grob wird, wie etwa auf der Holzeralm. Eine gut durch den Federweg gehende Gabel wäre da für mich oft sehr ungünstig, das sie an Wurzeln dann eher federt, als kurz hoch stehen zu bleiben und kurz wirklich drüberzurollen. 
Die Holzeralm ist da wirklich ein gutes Beispiel, denn da geht´s steil und vor allem schnell bergab auf nem derben Wurzelbrett, und wenn man da mal etwas schneller runter geht, dann gehen 180mm schnell durch vorne. 
Genauso an Treppenstufen, denen danach eine Kompression folgt (ist ja meist so, dass es nach Treppen innerhalb kürzesten Weges einen "Knick" in der Steigung gitb). Da ist man immer gut beraten, sich weit nach hinten zu lehnen, um die Gabel möglichst zu entlasten und dann sofort umzuschalten und die Beine mitnimmt, bevor das Hinterrad in die Kompression geht, dann geht vorne, wie hinten nix durch, erfordert aber eben Übung und Koordination.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt's echte und gute Biker zum Auslegen. Braucht's dazu mehr?


  Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich nehme aber das gute Ergebnis dankend an.   


> Man muss nicht immer alles hochwisssenschaftlich angehen.


Ach, eigentlich ist das wohl ein einfaches Ingenieurwerkzeug. Mit den ersten Analogcomputern hat man schon das Federungsverhalten von Autos simuliert. Das spart i.a. viel Handarbeit. Es sind ja vier gekoppelte Systeme.


> Meist reichen ein paar nicht ganz dumme Köpfchen, ein bisschen logisches Denken, viel Erfahrung und ein Popometer.


Das kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Ich war einfach neugierig. Wenn ich frage, werte ich nicht. Ich brauchte nur eine Information zu meinem Glück.


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

@Sackmann: Vielen Dank!

Das hilft mir schon mal sehr viel weiter 

Werde das testen.

PS: Klar daß beim anbremsen die Nase runter geht, ist auch gut so, gibt Druck aufs Vorderrad.
Nur taucht sie bei mir viel ab.


----------



## The Bug (11. März 2015)

@Sackmann wieviel wiegst du bei der Einstellung war das nicht so dass pro 10KG 1 bar in die obere Kammer also oberes Ventil und unten genau so unteres Ventil?
Oder habe ich jetzt alles falsch verstanden.????


----------



## hulster (11. März 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> @Sackmann wieviel wiegst du bei der Einstellung war das nicht so dass pro 10KG 1 bar in die obere Kammer also oberes Ventil und unten genau so unteres Ventil?
> Oder habe ich jetzt alles falsch verstanden.????



Also ich denke das passt nicht mehr. Mit Rucksack, Trinkblase und Winterkleidung habe ich locker 100kg. Ich habe mit 9/9 noch nicht mal den Federweg ausgenutzt. Heute mit 7,5/11 hatte ich nur 140mm. Trotz der erwähnten Treppe, die heute wieder drin war.
Die lief heute besser mit mehr LSC und weniger Rebound. (LSC 10 Klicks von zu, Rebkund 3 Klicks von offen).
Ich werde mir jetzt Zeit nehmen und immer nur einen Parameter ändern. Der nächste wird erstmal weniger Druck sein. Oben und Unten nen 0,5 bar raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. März 2015)

ich denke, 1bar pro 10kg passt weiterhin gut, solange man nicht eine komfortable Abstimmung sucht. Ich habe mit 8/11,5 bisher etwa 160mm abgerufen und die noch vorhandene Reserve passt auch, wenn ich das mit dem bisherigen Streckenprofil vergleiche.


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

Es hat eben jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben.
Ich bin vor zwei Jahren die Megavalanche mit 9/11 gefahren. Heute fahre ich deutlich weniger.
Außerdem spielen Temperatur, Dämpfungseinstellung, Fahrweise alles mit rein.
Ich hab schonmal irgendwo erwähnt, dass ich auf dem Parkplatz, ohne ein Rad vom Boden abzuhebn, die Gabel ohne Probleme auf über 170 zu bringen, während ich mit gleichem Druck auf dem Trail nur knapp 150 nutze.

Es ist unglaublich schwer, eine allumfassend passende Drucktabelle für eine Gabel zu machen.
Die Richtwerte mit oben und unten gleich und Körpergewicht/10 in Bar ist schon ein guter Orientierungswert.
Ein solcher Thread ist aber schon ganz gut zum Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1795282?in=set

Vote for us...


----------



## hulster (12. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich schwer, eine allumfassend passende Drucktabelle für eine Gabel zu machen.
> Die Richtwerte mit oben und unten gleich und Körpergewicht/10 in Bar ist schon ein guter Orientierungswert.
> Ein solcher Thread ist aber schon ganz gut zum Erfahrungsaustausch.



Ist es eigentlich so, dass man die Drücke Oben/Unten für Veränderungen einfach addieren kann?
Sprich wenn ich von gleich 9/9 gegen ungleich verändern will hätte 7/11 ungefähr die gleiche Federwegnutzung zur Folge?


----------



## Sackmann (12. März 2015)

Streng genommen funktioniert das so nicht, aber man kann sich daran schon orientieren.

Aber wie schon oft erwähnt: 
Man sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein, WANN man die volle Federwegsausnutzung haben möchte, und ob man sie da auch wirklich braucht, wo man sie haben möchte...
Ich schlage meine Gabel im Fahrbetrieb nie nie nie durch, auf dem Parkplatz hingegen kann ich fast an die Grenze kommen. Es kommt immer drauf an, wie man auf dem Bike selbst mitarbeitet.
Je mehr man fährt und je "besser" man wird, desto mehr wird man herausfinden, was einem selbst wichtig ist.
Ich fahre mit der Einstellung, dass ich lieber etwas Reserve habe, falls mal etwas unvorhergesehenes passiert und die Gabel dann nicht einfach auf Block geht. Denn dass geht oft sehr doof aus, vor allem in derben Kompressionen nach Steilstücken. Es fühlt sich in solchen Situationen wesentlich besser an, wenn die Gabel "langsam" zu macht, ansatt plötzlich stehen zu bleiben, und mir den Lenker aus den Händen zu reissen.
Ich muss nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb auf meinen Bekannten Trails unbedingt meine 185-190mm vorne nutzen, nur weil ich sie habe.


----------



## hulster (12. März 2015)

Ist genau mein Ansatz.
Der Grund der Fragen begründet sich eher im den Wunsch die Einstellung die einem persönlich passt so schnell wie möglich zu finden und nicht einfach wochenlang ohne Sinn und Verstand Parameter zu verstellen und dann über Glück die richtig Einstellung zu finden.
Deswegen möchte ich versuchen im Rahmen meiner beschränkten Möglichkeiten  die Zusammenhänge zu VERSTEHEN um dann einfacher und schneller MEINE Einstellung zu finden und nicht DIE Einstellung.


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

@hulster: Genau 
Habe heute auch ne kleine Einstellungsrunde gedreht, ohne Drops etc., nur bischen rumgespielt.
Obwohl ich mit 8/9 bar fahre, hab ich 185mm ausgenutzt.
So wie Sacki es auf dem Parkplatz auch schafft 
Jedoch kam es mir an der Anfahrt nicht zu weich vor....

Lade gleich mal n kleines Test-Vid hoch....da sieht man schön, wie das Fahrwerk arbeitet.
Einfach genial....


----------



## damage0099 (12. März 2015)

Qualität mehr schlecht als recht.

Finde das Fahrwerk mal richtig geil.

Bei Trails mit Kickern / Sprüngen pumpe ich etwas nach 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l72w5ae48pbygex/SetupTest.mp4?dl=0


----------



## hulster (12. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Qualität mehr schlecht als recht.



Wieso? Qualität ist doch mehr als ok.
Was hattest du den an LSC und Rebound drin?
Versuch doch mal oben was weniger untern was mehr. Dann sollte sie nicht mehr ganz so gleichmäßig durch den Federweg gehen. Das dürfte beim Versetzen von Vorteil sein und Nachpumpen für rumpeligeres Gelände fällt dann auch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Wieso? Qualität ist doch mehr als ok.
> Was hattest du den an LSC und Rebound drin?
> Versuch doch mal oben was weniger untern was mehr. Dann sollte sie nicht mehr ganz so gleichmäßig durch den Federweg gehen. Das dürfte beim Versetzen von Vorteil sein und Nachpumpen für rumpeligeres Gelände fällt dann auch weg.


Ah, ok, an meinem Handy ruckelte es und ist verschwommen , egal.

Also Druck 8/9 bar, LSC genau in der Mitte mit 10 Klicks von 20, Rebound ist zu 3/4 rausgedreht (keine Rasterung spürbar).
Ich hatte kurz an der Anfahrt die LSC auf ca. 15 Klicks aufgedreht, das fühlte sich irgendwie komisch an....
Sollte ich mit 9.5 oder mehr bar unten testen?


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ah, ok, an meinem Handy ruckelte es und ist verschwommen , egal.
> 
> Also Druck 8/9 bar, LSC genau in der Mitte mit 10 Klicks von 20, Rebound ist zu 3/4 rausgedreht (keine Rasterung spürbar).
> Ich hatte kurz an der Anfahrt die LSC auf ca. 15 Klicks aufgedreht, das fühlte sich irgendwie komisch an....
> Sollte ich mit 9.5 oder mehr bar unten testen?



Ich würd mal 7/10 machen, damit der Unterschied deutlich wird, in welche Richtung das geht. Die LSC direkt 5 Klicks zu verstellen, ist ein bisschen heftig. Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber Recht, sehr weit offen fühlt sich komisch an. Die LSC bei der Bionicon hat halt wirklich spürbare Auswirkungen. Das bin ich von der Pike nicht gewohnt. Die bin ich immer offen gefahren, was ja nur heißt mit der vom Hersteller vorgesehenen LSC. Und die passte mir ganz gut. Die Feineinstellung im offenen Modus hatte bei weitem nicht die Auswirkungen. Und wenns dann mal ans Stolperbiken ging, hab ich den den Trailmodus reingehauen und das passte dann auch.
Die Rastungen am Rebound sind bei mir gut spürbar, dafür nicht am Dämpfer. Mit dem habe ich bei der Einstellung aber deutlich weniger Problem. Habe nach dem Tip von Sacki noch etwas Fett eingefüllt. Jetzt hab ich noch ca. 10mm Dämpferweg, also ca. 20% Reserver und es fühlt sich so an, wie ich es haben will.


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

In den letzten Sekunden sieht man genau, wie die Gabel fast komplett eintaucht, wenn ich mein Gewicht draufpacke.
Da kann die LSC nichts dran ändern, soll sie auch nicht.
Wie du sagst, wird es wohl nur mit mehr Druck unten gehen.
Das werde ich morgen testen.....und wieder berichten


----------



## steffpro (13. März 2015)

@hulster 
Kannst du noch die von Sacki genannten Links zur Metric im ersten Thread mit einstellen? Vielleicht gibts auch welche zu allen andren Gabeln und Dämpfern (Magura & xfusion Vector) welche man noch mit einstellen könnte.


Sackmann schrieb:


> Zur Metric findet man z.B. hier:
> http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/tech-guides.html
> http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/setup-guides.html
> http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/service-videos.html
> Bezüglich der Drucktabelle und Handbuch: Ich beeile mich und bin fast fertig...


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> @hulster
> Kannst du noch die von Sacki genannten Links zur Metric im ersten Thread mit einstellen? Vielleicht gibts auch welche zu allen andren Gabeln und Dämpfern (Magura & xfusion Vector) welche man noch mit einstellen könnte.



Done 
...weitere kann ich gerne einfügen, wenn mich jemand damit fütter.


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Hier sind mal ein paar offizielle Videos von X-Fsuion, die ich gefunden habe, und sehr interessant sein könnten.
Prinzipiell sind "normale" Luftdämpfer immer so aufgebaut, wie die 02s von XF und auch der Magura schaut so aus.
X-Fusion und Magura Dämpfer haben keine sich immer wieder selbst befüllende Negativkammer, wie Fox und jetzt auch die neuen Rock Shox Dämpfer. Bei RockShox und Fox verschleißen dadurch die Dichtungen schneller, bei XF und Mag sollte man ab und zu die Negativkammer resetten, damit der Dämpfer schön weich losbricht
Deshalb empfielt sich, die Negativkammer immer mal wieder zu resetten, indem man die Luftkammer abzieht, reinigt, fettet und wieder montiert. 
Achtet bei eurem Magura DÄmpfer darauf, dass er beim Ausfedern nicht auf dem O-Ring austoppt, sondern auf komprimierter Luft. Dann spricht er gut an. Wenn er beim Ausfedern auf dem O-ring zum stehen kommt, dann sollte die Luftkammer mal resettet werden. Das kann Magura, oder wir, oder ihr selbst, wenn ihr euch das zutraut.
Wer nun noch ein bisschen weiter denkt, der kann sich vorstellen, was passieren würde, wenn man nicht nur auf der Positivseite (um die Progression zu erhöhen), sondern auch auf der Negativseite ein (klein) wenig geeignetes extra Fett reinpackt. Dann würde nämlich der Dämpfer sicher auf Luft zum liegen kommen, weil Luft nicht auf 0 komprimierbar ist. 






Beim Vector Air ist´s das gleiche...





Und hier nochwas zur Metric:





Ich möchte trotzdem nochmal anmerken:
dies ist keine Freigabe, dass Dämpfer geöffnet werden sollen. 
Wenn jemand Hand anlegt, dann sollte er wissen, was er tut, denn er tut es auf eigene Gefahr. Wenn er etwas kaputtmacht, dann muss er eben zahlen...

Klar, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Kannste du im Fahrwerksthread netterweise mal deine aktuellen Einstellungen posten? Optisch geht die Gabel gut bei dir.


OK, habe gerade nachgemessen:
Oben 6,5 bar	 Druckstufe 10 Clicks von firm (zu) aufgedreht
Unten 5,5 bar	 Zugstufe 3 volle Umdrehungen von slow (zu) aufgedreht.
Fahrergewicht fahrfertig 74 - 75 kg
Die Gabel bei der Arbeit ist hier zu sehen.


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Achtet bei eurem Magura DÄmpfer darauf, dass er beim Ausfedern nicht auf dem O-Ring austoppt, sondern auf komprimierter Luft. Dann spricht er gut an. Wenn er beim Ausfedern auf dem O-ring zum stehen kommt, dann sollte die Luftkammer mal resettet werden. Das kann Magura, oder wir, oder ihr selbst, wenn ihr euch das zutraut.



Wie stell ich denn das am besten fest? Rebound raus und wenn er dann beim Ausfedern etwas härter anschlägt?


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Das spürt man, ob etwas auf einem Luftkissen liegen bleibt, oder, ob etwas auf einem O-Ring anschlägt.
Im Zweifelsfall ist so etwas aber in weniger als 5 Minuten erledigt, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist...


----------



## hulster (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das spürt man, ob etwas auf einem Luftkissen liegen bleibt, oder, ob etwas auf einem O-Ring anschlägt.
> Im Zweifelsfall ist so etwas aber in weniger als 5 Minuten erledigt, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist...



Geht die Air Can im montierten Zustand weit genug runter? Wegen B-Odo?


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> OK, habe gerade nachgemessen:
> Oben 6,5 bar	 Druckstufe 10 Clicks von firm (zu) aufgedreht
> Unen 5,5 bar	 Zugstufe 3 volle Umdrehungen von slow (zu) aufgedreht.
> Fahrergewicht fahrfertig 74 - 75 kg
> Die Gabel bei der Arbeit ist hier zu sehen.



Ich dachte, unten sollte auf jeden Fall mehr Druck sein als oben....zumindest gleich viel, alleine schon, damit sie sich nicht zusammenzieht....???


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

Somit muß man den Magura-Dämpfer nur von Hand aufschrauben, vorne und hinten ca. 1cm³ Fett rein und gut?


----------



## steffpro (13. März 2015)

Also ich hab das auch noch nicht richtig verstanden, warum in die untere Kammer mehr Druck rein soll. Vielleicht kann Sacki das nochmal erläutern. 
Das Bild auf der Website zeigt ja auch keine Negativfeder aus Metall bzw. dachte ich, dass sich die Negativkammern selbst befüllen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (13. März 2015)

oben sollte doch weniger Druck sein, damit bei Nutzung der Absenkung der härtere Federteil erhalten bleibt und somit das Wippen unterdrückt, statt dass man dann auf der weichen Feder herumwippt


----------



## steffpro (13. März 2015)

Dann gilt das nur in Verbindung mit dem b-odo.  Ich fahr gerade ohne und bionicon verkauft die luftkartusche ja jetzt auch Solo an alle metric-besitzer.


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Mir geht es bei den Druckverhältnissen nicht ums Wippen beim Absenken, oder ums zusammenziehen. 
Mir geht es immer um die Bergabperformance, wenn wir um Luftdruck in der Gabel reden.

1. Die Negativkammer in der unteren Einheit befüllt sich auf zwei Art und Weisen:
1.1. Beim Zusammenbau der Kartusche
1.2. Beim vollständigen Komprimieren der unteren Kammer durch ein Bypassystem mit zwei Bohrungen in der unteren Kolbenstange. 
Beim vollständigen Komprimieren geht eine dieser Bohrungen hinter die Dichtung der Negativkammer, die andere bleibt außerhalb und so befüllt sich die Negativkammer mit Umgebungsdruck aus dem Casting und wird beim Aufpumpen der Positivkammer komprimiert und unter Druck gesetzt. 



 
Dies passiert nur beim kompletten Einfedern, was im Fahrbetrieb nicht möglich ist, um die Dichtungen zu schonen.
Deshalb sollte man alle paar Monate mal:
1. die komplette Luft aus der unteren Kammer lassen 
2. die untere Kammer komplett einfedern und dann 
3. wieder aufpumpen. 
Damit ist die Negativkammer wieder "geprimt".

Hatte ich schonmal irgendwo geschrieben und erklärt, und es steht auch im Handbuch, das jetzt bald mal kommt. Wird gerade Korrekturgelesen...
Nervt mich selber, aber die letzten Monate waren sehr turbulent und das Handbuch ist leider etwas auf der Strecke geblieben.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

Übringens:

Mehr Druck in der unteren Kammer als oben deswegen, weil es:
1. in der Realität für besseres Ansprechen sorgt
2. für das Bionicon-System und die Funktion des B-Switch in der Regel besser ist (einfachere Bedienkräfte, z.B.)
3. es sogar nocht etwas mehr Federweg gibt, weil die untere Negativkammer etwas weiter vorgespannt wird.
4. Ob einem der Verlauf der Federwegsausnutzung so passt, das muss man selbst herausfinden. Ic fahre zumindest momentan so, und das ganz gut.

Das schlechte ist: 
Irgendwie fühlt sich bei dieser Drecks-Gabel nichts wirklich schlecht an, egal, wie ich fahre. Deswegen fahr ich ja ständig anders und verwirre euch...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mehr Druck in der unteren Kammer als oben deswegen, weil es:
> ...
> ...
> 3. es sogar nocht etwas mehr Federweg gibt, weil die untere Negativkammer etwas weiter vorgespannt wird.


Dadurch sinkt aber auch der Weg zum Ausfedern bei einem löchrigen Trail oder?


----------



## Sackmann (13. März 2015)

????? Also Paul, von Dir hätt ich das jetzt nicht erwartet...  
Negativ*kammer* hat nichts mit Negativ*federweg* zu tun...

Aaalso:
Beide Kammern, die ihr aufpumpen könnt sind *Positiv*kammern.
Die obere der beiden Kammern fährt quasi immer auf die gleiche Länge aus, unabhänging vom Druck, mit dem ihr sie aufpumpt, da ihr die zugehörige Negativkammer gleichzeitig mit aufpumpt.
Die untere Positivkammer hat eine Negativkammer, die beim Aufziehen immer mit dem gleichen (~Atmosphären-)Druck (1bar)befüllt wird.
Drückt also die Positivkammer mit mehr Druck dagegen, wird die Negativkammer weiter zusammengedrückt (und die Kartusche fährt weiter aus), und zwar immer so weit, bis sie mit der Positivkammer kräftemäßig im Gleichgewicht ist. Dazu muss in der Negativkammer aufgrund der Querschnittsverhältnisse der wirksamen Druckflächen der 1,45-fache Druck herrschen. Die Kartusche fährt also solange aus, bis der 1,45-fache Druck in der Negativkammer erreicht wird, den man in die Positivkammer pumpt.
Deswegen ist die Kartusche mit 10 bar länger als mit 5 bar, und zwar ca 6mm.
Mit 5 Bar o/u kommt man auf ziemlich genau 180mm. Die schwereren Fahrer, oder die, die unten mehr Druck fahren, haben mehr als 180mm. Teilweise bis zu 190mm.

Bei Gabeln, die eine Negativ-Stahlfeder verwenden, ist diese Längenunterschied teilweise krass.
So kann es sein, dass eine 160er Luftgabel bei nem Mädel mit 50kg Gewicht nur noch 140mm Federweg hat, weil von einem Durchschnittsfahrer von 160 Pfund ausgegangen wird und bei diesem Druck hat die Gabel auhc wirklich ihre 160mm Federweg.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ????? Also Paul, von Dir hätt ich das jetzt nicht erwartet...
> Negativ*kammer* hat nichts mit Negativ*federweg* zu tun...


Ach wenn du wüsstest, was ich dabei gedacht habe!
Aber lies doch einfach nochmal meine Signatur.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Beide Kammern, die ihr aufpumpen könnt sind *Positiv*kammern.
> Die obere der beiden Kammern fährt quasi immer auf die gleiche Länge aus, unabhänging vom Druck, mit dem ihr sie aufpumpt, da ihr die zugehörige Negativkammer gleichzeitig mit aufpumpt.


Jetzt bringst du mich noch mehr durcheinander. In diesem Posting hast du mal die Einzelbeiträge der beiden Luftfedern dargestellt. Und da scheint es mir, dass die obere Kammer gegen den Außendruck (Luftdruck arbeitet). Deswegen ja die Stufe zu Beginn. Die Deformation der oberen Kammer beginnt ja erst, wenn die untere die Kraft dieser Stufe erreicht hat, egal wie die Druckverhältnisse sind.
Die untere Feder hat eine echte Negativkammer. Die sorgt dafür, dass die Feder als ganze im Ruhezustand mit Kraft Null startet, statt der Stufe. Die untere Feder ist also die, die bei kleinen Kräften am meisten reagiert. Ich kann allerdings nicht übersehen, wie weit beide Federn beim Ausgangszustand des SAG beteiligt sind.
Als Fahrtechnikanfänger weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, worauf Fahrer wie Sackmann oder damage0099 eine Gabel optimieren. Ist der lange Federweg kritisch oder das Verhalten im Bereich kleiner bis mittlerer Federbewegungen?
Ich fahr Treppen (verschiedene Stufenhöhen) runter und wenn dabei der Kopf nicht wackelt, ist die Federung für mich optimal eingestellt.


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2015)

Die Kurven sind auch richtig, zumindest theoretisch richtig berechnet. In Realität schaut eben so manches leicht anders aus. Probier doch mal aus:
5 bar oben und 9bar unten. Und dann mal umgekehrt. Und dann sagst du mir, was leichter losbricht. Die obere Kammer hat ja auch einen Negativanteil.
Der ist bei "weg 0" zwar nicht gleich der Positivkraft, nimmt aber nicht so schnell ab, wie der Negativanteil in der unteren Kammer. 
Das heißt, untere bricht schon eher los, aber die Negativkraft lässt dann schneller nach, als oben. Wenn die untere Negativkammer also nachlässt, dann spricht die obere schon an und läuft dann smooth los. Vielleicht kann man es so vereinfacht erklären. 
Probier's wirklich mal aus...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das heißt, untere bricht schon eher los, aber die Negativkraft lässt dann schneller nach, als oben. Wenn die untere Negativkammer also nachlässt, dann spricht die obere schon an und läuft dann smooth los.


Das genau wollte ich wissen. Danke.


----------



## hulster (14. März 2015)

Ich hab vielleicht noch nen Denkfehler, bzw Verständnisproblem bei der Vorgehensweise.
Altes Handbuch sagt ja

-	Klappe auf
-	Druckausgleich mit B-Switch
-	Gewünschten Druck einstellen, immer wieder Ausgleich mit B-Swicht
-	B-Odo wieder komprimieren
-	Klappe zu

Wenn ich den B-Odo am Schluss wieder komprimiere, erhöht sich dann nicht der Druck in Gabel? Ggf. sogar deutlich, weil das Volumen ja nicht so klein ist?

Sorry - aber B-Neuling


----------



## hulster (14. März 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2015)

Ja, das stimmt, aber das ist ja berücksichtigt beim Setupprozess. Der Bezugsdruck (also der Druck von den wir immer reden) ist der Druck bei offener Klappe, ausgefahrenem B-Odo und Druckausgleich durch B-Switch.


----------



## steffpro (14. März 2015)

Könnte dann mal jemand bitte den Druck in der oberen Kammer bei eingefahrem B-Odo für die Metricfahre ohne B-Odo messen.  Bitte Druck mit ein und ausgefahrenem B-Odo angeben. Danke


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2015)

Wieso? Das verwirrt nur. Bezugsdruck ist der Druck bei ausgefahrenem System. Alles andere bringt wirklich nur unnötige Verwirrung...
Diesen Druck kenne oder beachte nicht mal ich. 
Bezugsdruck immer nach gedrückten Knopf und offener Klappe!


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2015)

Besser ist das, Meisteeer!


----------



## skinglouie (14. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ????? Also Paul, von Dir hätt ich das jetzt nicht erwartet...
> Negativ*kammer* hat nichts mit Negativ*federweg* zu tun...
> 
> Aaalso:
> ...



Ich seh da bei der oberen Luftfeder keine Negativkammer?! Der Fülldruck kommt durch die hohle Kolbenstange beim Befüllen nur in die Kammer zum fixen Trennkolben?

Das mit dem Mehrfederweg der unteren Kammer bei höherem Druck findet nur ohne Last statt, oder? Mit drauf sitzen müsste der ja in der oberen Kammer versacken?


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2015)

Nein, die obere Nagativkammer wird beim korrekten Befüllen ebenfalls mit Druck beaufschlagt. Nicht nur die Posutivkammer. Der Mechanismus ist in der Schnittzeichnung nicht ersichtlich. Deswegen wird die obere Kammer immer "realtiv" leicht ansprechen, da der Querschnittsunterscheid gering ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2015)

So, mit nem halben Bar mehr unten drin war es heut schon besser.
Allerdings kein direkter Vergleich, da die Treppe viel heftiger war.
Aber ich tauche schon weniger ein, sicher 10-20mm.
Und fluffig ist sie immer noch!
Was fährt sich das Rad so hammergeil!


----------



## Resibiker (14. März 2015)

So war heute auf meinem "Hausberg" und hatte auch die Gabel anders eingestellt statt 9o/9u bar für 89kg "zuladung" 7,2o/10.8u wenn mann also annimt das 9/9 bar zusammen 100% druck in der gabel ausmacht bin ich mit einem Druckverhältnis 40%o/60%u über die trails Gebrettert.
 Ach an einer stelle auf dem Heimweg wo früher ein graben war ist jetzt ein 20cm Bordstein. Hatte eigentlich zu spät angehoben in Gedanken schon beim abflug... es machte Fluw,Fluw und ich war drüber
Das bike Fährt sich sowiso Affengeil. Die gabel Bügelt jetzt alles "faltenfrei" glatt. Gegenüber dem Edison ein Quantensprung.


----------



## The Bug (14. März 2015)

Morgen werde ich sehen was so geht ich wiege so ca 100kG mit Rucksack und voller Winter montur.
Habe jetzt unten 10bar/oben 8bar Blauer Knopf 10klicks von ganz zu (Firm). Bin gespannt wie das sich so fahren wird...
Das bionicon systhem lässt sich jetzt schonmal einfacher bedienen!
Was glaubt ihr? Gibt das morgen was?


----------



## hulster (14. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> So war heute auf meinem "Hausberg" und hatte auch die Gabel anders eingestellt statt 9o/9u bar für 89kg "zuladung" 7,2o/10.8u wenn mann also annimt das 9/9 bar zusammen 100% druck in der gabel ausmacht bin ich mit einem Druckverhältnis 40%o/60%u über die trails Gebrettert.
> Ach an einer stelle auf dem Heimweg wo früher ein graben war ist jetzt ein 20cm Bordstein. Hatte eigentlich zu spät angehoben in Gedanken schon beim abflug... es machte Fluw,Fluw und ich war drüber
> Das bike Fährt sich sowiso Affengeil. Die gabel Bügelt jetzt alles "faltenfrei" glatt. Gegenüber dem Edison ein Quantensprung.



Und die Felgen haben auch überlebt?


----------



## hulster (14. März 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich sehen was so geht ich wiege so ca 100kG mit Rucksack und voller Winter montur.
> Habe jetzt unten 10bar/oben 8bar Blauer Knopf 10klicks von ganz zu (Firm). Bin gespannt wie das sich so fahren wird...
> Das bionicon systhem lässt sich jetzt schonmal einfacher bedienen!
> Was glaubt ihr? Gibt das morgen was?



Yup - sollte passen. Hängt auch ein wenig vom Geläuf ab. Aber sag auch mal wieviel Rebkund du drin hast.
Bei meinen Hometrails tendiere ich zur zeit zu etwas weniger Gesamtdruck. Aber das ist halt nicht so heftiges Geläuf und alles kurz.
Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass auch die Temperatur ne Rolle spielt. Meine Pike wurde auch deutlich härter und zäher.
Das vergisst man leicht, wenn man das ganze Jahr durchfährt.


----------



## hulster (14. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wieso? Das verwirrt nur. Bezugsdruck ist der Druck bei ausgefahrenem System. Alles andere bringt wirklich nur unnötige Verwirrung...
> Diesen Druck kenne oder beachte nicht mal ich.
> Bezugsdruck immer nach gedrückten Knopf und offener Klappe!



Er meinte für OHNE B-Odo. Hat dann wohl nen NBS aber mit ner B-Metric?


----------



## Resibiker (14. März 2015)

Es Machte ja Fluw und nicht knack


----------



## hulster (14. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Er meinte für OHNE B-Odo. Hat dann wohl nen NBS?





Resibiker schrieb:


> Es Machte ja Fluw und nicht knack



SO schlimm dachte ich jetzt auch nicht - aber vielleicht nen Dellchen halt.


----------



## steffpro (15. März 2015)

Ich wollte ja hier nicht für Verwirrung sorgen. Da ich die Metric aktuell noch ohne B-Odo fahre, wollte ich nur wissen wie groß der Druckunterschied ist. So kann ich die Druckangaben hier dann auch nutzen. 
Wenn ich hier z. B. schreibe,  das ich unten 11 und oben 9,5 fahre sorgt das ja genauso für Verwirrung.


----------



## skinglouie (15. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nein, die obere Nagativkammer wird beim korrekten Befüllen ebenfalls mit Druck beaufschlagt. Nicht nur die Posutivkammer. Der Mechanismus ist in der Schnittzeichnung nicht ersichtlich. Deswegen wird die obere Kammer immer "realtiv" leicht ansprechen, da der Querschnittsunterscheid gering ist.



Ist da der Druck gleich dem Fülldruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (15. März 2015)

So - so langsam passt es.
Heute mal - nach Krankheit - endlich wieder einigermaßen in der Lage, mit dem neuen Hobel die links-rheinischen Hometrails das erste mal zu fahren. Einfach genial, was das Teil na Grip generiert. Trotz ein paar - wenn auch kurzer - heftiger Sachen  vorne 160 mm ausgenutzt und hinten 57-58mm, also ca. 165 mm.
LSC - 12 Klicks von ganz zu, Rebkund 4 zu von ganz offen.
Druck 8 oben / 9 unten. Das ist recht linear, passt hier aber gefühlt und MIR ganz gut.
Idee ist jetzt nur noch den Druck unten zu verändern. Wenn es also etwas heftiger wird, im Bergischen oder noch mehr Finale Ligure, sollte die Erhöhung unten für ne größere Gesamthärte und mehr Progression sorgen. Genau das wäre dann FÜR MICH der gewüsnchte Effekt.
Eventuell dann noch LSC etwas erhöhen (wieder 10, Rebound 3)
Nebeneffekt wäre dann die Vereinfachung der Druckkorrektur, da bei der unterem Kammer deutlich unkomplizierter.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. März 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mehr Druck in der unteren Kammer als oben deswegen, weil es:
> 1. ...
> 2. für das Bionicon-System und die Funktion des B-Switch in der Regel besser ist (einfachere Bedienkräfte, z.B.)
> 3. es sogar nocht etwas die Verhältnisse umgekehrt: oben 5,5 unten 6,5 super fluffig!



Die leichte Bedienbarkeit des Bionicon Systems ist ein gewichtiges Argument, vor allem das schnelle Rückstellen  von uphill auf downhill. Zu bemerken ist noch, dass sich das Bike auch in Downhillposition sehr gut bergauf fahren lässt!


hulster schrieb:


> Idee ist jetzt nur noch den Druck unten zu verändern. Wenn es also etwas heftiger wird, im Bergischen oder noch mehr Finale Ligure, sollte die Erhöhung unten für ne größere Gesamthärte und mehr Progression sorgen. ...
> Nebeneffekt wäre dann die Vereinfachung der Druckkorrektur, da bei der unterem Kammer deutlich unkomplizierter.


Das möche ich im Moment unterschreiben.


----------



## Sackmann (19. März 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/x-fusions-roughcut-damper-taipei-show-2015.html

Na? Kennt ihr sowas irgendwo her?
Find ich immer wieder schön, wie viel Trubel um so etwas gemacht werden kann, wenn´s von einem "Großen" publiziert wird...


----------



## steffpro (19. März 2015)

Na dann wird es doch Zeit für eine Bionicon Dämpferkartusche für die Metric. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr die mit austauschbaren Gewinden/Adaptern bringen, so dass die auch in Gabeln anderer Hersteller verbaut werden können. Leider scheitert es hier ja meist an den unterschiedlichen Gewinden und Durchmessern in der Gabelkrone.


----------



## Sackmann (19. März 2015)

Die gibt´s schon lange, aber momentan leider einfach nicht die Kohle, um es umzusetzten.

Wenn jetzt sofort 200 Leute sagen "Ja, ich will das Ding und zahl dafür - sagen wir mal - 250€!", dann könnte es eigentlich sofort losgehen. 
Genauso wäre es mit der Doppelbrücke:
Wenn hier und jetzt sofort 200 Leute sagen, dass sie sich das Ding für 950€ ans Bike schrauben, oder beim Neubikekauf dazubestellen, dann lass ich morgen sofort die Serienteile produzieren.

Solange das nicht passiert, müssen wir eben vorsichtig planen, denn von solchen Standrohren und Brücken bekommen wir nicht einfach so mal 100 Stück für ne kleine Serie.
Wir müssen sichergehen, dass wir die mindestens 250 Gabeln, die wir dann produzieren müssen auch zeitnah wegbekommen. Wenn die Dinger 2 Jahre im Lager liegen, weil jeder Singlecrown und HLR Kartusche will, dann nutzt uns das leider recht wenig.


----------



## The Bug (19. März 2015)

Warum wollen die Leute keine Doppelbrücken Gabel?
Die mit denen ich am WE immer unterwegs bin Staunen immer welche engen Sachen ich mit meinem EVO fahre mit doppelbrücken Gabel.
Und übrigens das Ding ist meiner Meinung schneller als das Strive! Oder ich habe mehr Vertrauen... In die Konstruktion!
Letztes WE habe ich das bergrauf und runter ziemlich krachen lassen da ich schon ne Stunde zu spät war ,hatte meiner Familie versprochen pünktlich zu sein!
Das WE davor Kamm ich 4 Std. Später als gedacht da wir uns tierisch Verfahren haben....


----------



## Sackmann (19. März 2015)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass das Ding keiner haben will. Es gibt genügend Leute, die sie schon haben wollen und auch danach fragen. Ich gehöre da auch dazu. Wobei ich mir um meine eigene keine Gedanken machen muss. Die läuft!  
Aber es sind momentan eben keine 200 Leute, die uns die Teile guten Gewissens jetzt sofort produzieren lassen.
Und weniger als 200 Gabeln können wir nicht produzieren - eher mehr. Und wer weiß, was so eine Gabel in der Produktion kostet, der wird verstehen, dass das ein ganz schön großer Batzen Geld ist, dessen Investition gut bedacht sein will...
Das sind Teile, die wir spezifisch produzieren lassen müssen und demensprechend Planung, Kontrolle, und Bezahlung brauchen.


----------



## bonzoo (19. März 2015)

Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass ihr mehr in Richtung "Fahrwerks Tuner" machen könntet/solltet und das evtl. auch für andere Hersteller. PUSH und Avalanche sind in dem Bereich ja auch erfolgreich unterwegs... Zumindest gehe ich davon aus  Teilweise geht's bei Euch ja schon in die Richtung... Siehe Metric Luftkammer Tuning.


----------



## Sackmann (20. März 2015)

Das würden wir (und vor allem ich) liebend gerne machen.
Aber dafür haben wir leider nicht die Kapazitäten - weder zeitlich, noch personell.

Es ist sich immer sehr leicht vorgestellt, aber glaubt mir, dass ihr euch wirklich nicht- unter keinen Umständen - vorstellen könnt, was wir mit diesem kleinen Team schon alles bewerkstelligen müssen.
Denn selbst, wenn ihr wisst, wie es anderswo ausschaut: Bionicon ist nicht vergleichbar mit irgendeiner anderen Fahrradmarke.

Ich erzähle es immer wieder gerne:
Wir konstruieren und produzieren nicht einfach nur Rahmen, so wie es fast jede andere Bikefirma macht, die dann die Bikes oft noch gegebenenfalls irgendwo extern "zusammenschustern" lässt.
Ein Rahmen besteht aus vielleicht 30 Teilen, die man selbst zeichnet. Der Rest sind Zukaufteile. "Easy peasy..."

Wir haben mindestens das 3-fache dieser Zahl an *zusätzlichen* Teilen, die wir alleine schon zeichnen müssen weil wir es uns leider nicht "einfach" machen, sondern nebenbei auch noch unsere eigenen Gabeln machen. Gut, selber schuld, könnte man sagen... 
Der Schubi muss dann noch locker mal das doppelte an "Standardteilen" wie Shims, O-Ringen, X-Ringen, ... bestellen.
Damit sind wir bei ca. 200 Teilen, die wir alle einzeln bestellen müssen, nur damit mal der Rahmen mit Gabel, Dämpfer und Bionicon-System dasteht.
Nicht einmal die Hälfte dieser Teile bestellt so manche Hersteller inklusive all seiner Ausstattungsvarianten für eines seiner Bikes.
Und nur mal kurz zur Erinnerung: Für diese Teile muss sich ein Hersteller um nichts kümmern. Das machen nämlich SRAM, Shimano, Fox,... schon selbst. Das, worum sie sich wirklich kümmern müssen, dass es passt, ist (sind) ihr(e) Rahmen, und dass das Ding dann noch zusammengebaut wird.
Selbst der Einkauf dieser Teile wird übrigens oft von den Assemblern gemacht.
So manche Fahrradfirma sieht ihre Bikes nicht einmal, bevor fertig zusammengebaut zum Kunden gehen.

Circa 100 dieser 200 Teile davon müssen wir also in Eigenregie zeichnen und produzieren lassen, dann müssen die Teile auch geprüft werden. Das sind 100 Teile, bei denen es nicht um mehrere Zehntel geht, wie bei einem Rahmen.
Da geht es oft um Toleranzen von zwei hundertstel - einseitig.
So schaut dann eine Zeichnung für eines dieser Teile dann aus:




Das Teil ist übrigens im Durchmesser kleiner als eine 2 Euro Münze...
Und wenn ich euch jetzt sage, dass alleine in diesem Teil mehr Maße drin sind, als in einer kompletten Rahmenzeichnung von so manchem Bike, dann dürft ihr mir das gerne glauben.
Davon gibt´s also noch ca 100 Teile mehr. 

Also: Wir würden gerne mehr machen, aber wir können es einfach (noch) nicht.

Und wie gesagt, es sind ja gerade noch andere Projekte in der Pipeline, von denen ihr noch nichts wisst. 

Es freut uns natürlich, dass ihr uns das zutraut, und von fachlicher Seite sehe ich da auch kein Problem darin.
Aber wir sind eben eine kleine Firma mit 15 Leuten, die schon jetzt mit unseren Projekten gut zu tun haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. März 2015)




----------



## The Bug (20. März 2015)

@Sackmann 
Macht weiter so das Rad was ich von euch bekommen habe macht einfach nur süchtig!
Mann merkt dass vieles im Hause prodiziert und geplant wird weil vieles sehr durchdacht ist!
Das ist scheinbar nur möglich wenn man Biker für Biker produzieren und entwickeln lässt.
Sicher das behaupten auch andere Marken aber bei euch kann man das auch erleben!


----------



## starduck91 (20. März 2015)

Ich hätte die große Doppelbrücke sofort bestellt! Überlege ja jetzt jeden Tag vorm einschlafen ob ich nicht noch nach einer Änderung frage und 26 fahre, nur um eure Gabel zu haben.


----------



## Sackmann (20. März 2015)

Also wenn Änderung, dann aber schleunigst...


----------



## The Bug (20. März 2015)

Ich habe 2ml Fett reingemacht jetzt bin ich auf die Auswirkung gespannt....
Habe ca 10,5 Bar im Dämpfer bei Fahrer Gewicht mit Ausrüstung um die 100 kg.
Was erwartet mich jetzt genau?


----------



## triple-ooo (20. März 2015)

Also jetzt muss ich doch mal was fragen...
Warum manipuliert ihr eigentlich die von Haus aus hervorragende Gabel eines nagelneuen Bikes, obwohl ihr genau wisst, dass dadurch die Garantie erlischt? Ist die Verbesserung derart eklatant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (20. März 2015)

Wer macht denn was an der Gabel?  Die packen doch nur etwas Fett in den Dämpfer,  damit der etwas mehr Progression bekommt. Schau einfach mal im Forum unter Federung & Co. Wenn man sein bike auf sich anpassen will, dann muss man eben zu solchen Hilfsmitteln greifen.


----------



## triple-ooo (20. März 2015)

Ja schon, meine aber mich erinnern zu können, dass Sacki vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf den Garantieverlust explizit hingewiesen hat. Oder war das nicht beim Fett?


----------



## Sackmann (20. März 2015)

Also prinzipiell versteh ich jetzt erst mal nicht, warum jetzt so mancher Fett in seinen Dämpfer füllt, ohne zu wissen, wozu das gut ist.
Muss ich das verstehen? 
Ist das jetzt Gruppenzwang?

Ich spiele auf @The Bug an. Du hat doch gerade gefragt, was sich erwartet, nachdem du schon 2ml rein hast, oder?
Also ich meine: Warum fragst du, nachdem du etwas gemacht hat, wofür es eigentlich gut ist. Oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?
Also es geht ja nix kaputt oder so, aber man sollte schon so ungefähr wissen, was man macht.


----------



## Sackmann (20. März 2015)

skinglouie schrieb:


> Ist da der Druck gleich dem Fülldruck?


Ja, die obere Negativkammer füllt sich automatisch mit dem Systemdruck beim Setup.


----------



## triple-ooo (20. März 2015)

Habs gefunden. Ist aber nicht ganz so eindeutig aufs Fett bezogen...



Sackmann schrieb:


> Also "vorne" mit der Fettmenge wirklich vorsichtig sein (wie überall am Dämpfer natürlich), denn wenn *zu viel Fett* drin ist, dann wird der Dämpfer nämlich auch etwas *kürzer*.
> Es reicht wirklich sehr wenig Fett. Der Dämpfer sollte bei 10 bar nicht weniger als 198 oder 199mm lang sein, nachdem da irgendetwas getunt wurde.
> Ich fahre den HLR mit irendwas zwischen 198 und 199 (Auge bis Gewindeanfang). Hab dann so 3mm weniger Federweg am Hinterrad, aber dafür spricht der Dämpfer superb an.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bug (20. März 2015)

Es ist schon so das ich das mit der mehr Progression verstanden habe aber ich habe es noch nicht auf dem Trail gehabt bisher erst am Sonntag kann ich das richtig testen!
Ich wollte nur wissen ob irgendjemand schon sein getuntes gefahren hat. Vielleicht war meine Schreibweise ein wenig missverständlich!
Hat mit gruppenzwang nichts zu tun.
Ist nur leider so das ich Sachen nicht direkt testen kann nachdem ich sie verändert habe.
Zeit ist ein sehr kostbares Ding!


----------



## hulster (20. März 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Es ist schon so das ich das mit der mehr Progression verstanden habe aber ich habe es noch nicht auf dem Trail gehabt bisher erst am Sonntag kann ich das richtig testen!
> Ich wollte nur wissen ob irgendjemand schon sein getuntes gefahren hat. Vielleicht war meine Schreibweise ein wenig missverständlich!
> Hat mit gruppenzwang nichts zu tun.
> Ist nur leider so das ich Sachen nicht direkt testen kann nachdem ich sie verändert habe.
> Zeit ist ein sehr kostbares Ding!



ich fahr ihn schon ein paar Runden "getuned". Ist halt wie erwartet, passt für mein Gewicht besser. Muss halt nicht mehr den Druck so erhöhen, um den Federweg zu begrenzen. Halt mehr Progression, dadurch kannste was weniger Druck fahren und so das Ansprechverhalten im ersten Bereich des Federwegs verbessern. Grundätzlich änder sich aber die Charakteristik des Dämpfers nicht, weil die halt maßgeblich durch die Dämpfung beeinflusst wird. 
Hinzu kommt, dass sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel Einlaufzeit zu brauchen scheinen. Dann kommt jetzt gerade  auch nicht große Temperaturunterschiede hinzu. Also einfach vorsichtig mit Veränderungen. Alles in kleine Schritten und mehrmals Probefahren, bevor man es beurteilt.


----------



## hulster (20. März 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Ja schon, meine aber mich erinnern zu können, dass Sacki vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf den Garantieverlust explizit hingewiesen hat. Oder war das nicht beim Fett?



Meines Wissens nach hat Sacki nicht von Garantieverlust gesprochen, sondern nur davon er erkennt, wenn jemand was selbst kaputt gemacht hat.
Davon abgesehen ist der Garantieverlust weniger interessant, weil Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung der Herstellers ist, in der dieser sehr frei in Beurteilung und Entscheidung ist.
Viel wichtiger ist die Sachmängelhaftung (früher Gewährleistung). Diese gilt gegenüber dem Händler und kann nicht eingeschränkt werden.
Hier ist einfach nur entscheidend ob der Mangel schon zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs vorhanden war oder nicht. Nach 6 Monaten gilt Beweislastumkehr, sprich der Kunde muss beweisen, dass der Mangel vorhanden war. Dies war früher ein großes Problem, weil Händöer versucht haben diesen Umstand auszunutzen, da der Kunde oftmals direkt mit Gutachten in Vorkasse gehen musste.
Mittlerweile haben die Gerichte hier ihre Praxis geändert und lassen in vielen Fällen den sogenannten Anscheinsbeweis zu. Beispiel Dämpfer, wenn augenscheinlich nix beschädigt wurde und auch kein typischer Verschleiss vorliegt, reicht dies als Argumentation erstmal. Hilfreich sind natürlich dann trotzdem Fotos o.ä.
Ich verstehe Sacki's Anmerkung eher als freundlichen Hinweis, dass seine Tips keine Arbeitsanweisung sind und sich jeder darüber klar sein soll, dass er ein erhöhtes Risiko eingeht. Und nicht nach dem Motto, dass dann nachher jemand kommt "Sacki hat aber gesagt ich darf und soll das machen und deswegen ist er jetzt kaputt". Glaubt mir solche Leute gibt es zu hauf - sobald es ans eigene Portemonai geht......


----------



## triple-ooo (21. März 2015)

So ungefähr interpretiere ich den Post von Sacki auch. Hatte bloß aus dem Gedächtnis heraus etwas mit dem Fett im Sinn. Da sieht man, welche Streiche einem das eigene Hirn spielen kann... 

OT: Es wird jetzt echt Zeit, dass ich auch zu einem Evo komme. Euro Posts zu lesen ist fast schon Masochismus!


----------



## damage0099 (21. März 2015)

Also f


hulster schrieb:


> ich fahr ihn schon ein paar Runden "getuned". Ist halt wie erwartet, passt für mein Gewicht besser. Muss halt nicht mehr den Druck so erhöhen, um den Federweg zu begrenzen. Halt mehr Progression, dadurch kannste was weniger Druck fahren und so das Ansprechverhalten im ersten Bereich des Federwegs verbessern. Grundätzlich änder sich aber die Charakteristik des Dämpfers nicht, weil die halt maßgeblich durch die Dämpfung beeinflusst wird.
> Hinzu kommt, dass sowohl Dämpfer als auch Gabel Einlaufzeit zu brauchen scheinen. Dann kommt jetzt gerade  auch nicht große Temperaturunterschiede hinzu. Also einfach vorsichtig mit Veränderungen. Alles in kleine Schritten und mehrmals Probefahren, bevor man es beurteilt.



Genau so siehts aus.
Bei mir rauschte der Dämpfer durch den kompl. Federweg, und das bei opt. Sag und top Ansprechverhalten.
Das 'mehr' an Progression ist wirklich sehr deutlich spürbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. März 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Warum wollen die Leute keine Doppelbrücken Gabel?
> Die mit denen ich am WE immer unterwegs bin Staunen immer welche engen Sachen ich mit meinem EVO fahre mit doppelbrücken Gabel.
> ....


Das frage ich mich und andere auch immer wieder, z.B. hier.
Aber ich bekomme nie eine Antwort? Ist da eine Verschwörung am Werk?


----------



## hulster (21. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich und andere auch immer wieder, z.B. hier.
> Aber ich bekomme nie eine Antwort? Ist da eine Verschwörung am Werk?



Ich würd sagen - falscher Thread für die Frage. 1. Hersteller Thread 2. Kleiner Hersteller 3. Hersteller der DC favorisiert. 
Wenn du ne Antwort oder ne echte Diskussion willst machste besser man nen Thread in "Federung & Co" auf. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch schon Einen, hab nicht gesucht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen - falscher Thread für die Frage. 1. Hersteller Thread 2. Kleiner Hersteller 3. Hersteller der DC favorisiert.


Schon klar. Aber der sollte am ehesten handfeste Argumente und Fakten haben.


> Wenn du ne Antwort oder ne echte Diskussion willst machste besser man nen Thread in "Federung & Co" auf. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch schon Einen, hab nicht gesucht.


Danke, wenn es sich mal ergibt, ja. Sonst eher nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (21. März 2015)

Jungs, ihr seid alle Spitze! 
Die EVOs sind überall auf den Trails unterwegs und machen anscheinend richtig Spaß.
Gestern wurde wieder ein Schwertreiter mit EVO Foto des Tages.
Heute geht's schon wieder drum...
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1799700?in=potdPool
Auf geht's. 
Wir danken Euch!


----------



## Flo8787 (21. März 2015)

Doofe Frage ...
...soll ich die Magura und die Metric (zusammen im Bionicon System) so einstellen wie im ersten Thread beschrieben?


----------



## Flo8787 (22. März 2015)

Flo8787 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage ...
> ...soll ich die Magura und die Metric (zusammen im Bionicon System) so einstellen wie im ersten Thread beschrieben?



So, habe nun den Dämpfer so eingestellt, dass es etwa 25% SAG sind... von die Gabel hat auch etwa 25% SAG ... ist so korrekt?

Eine Frage zum Bionicon System: In die Downhill Position sowie in die normale komme ich einfach, in die Uphill Position komme ich nicht so leicht, habe da entweder noch nicht die richtige Possition gefunden oder falsche Einstellung? jemand da Erfahrung  ?


----------



## hulster (22. März 2015)

Flo8787 schrieb:


> So, habe nun den Dämpfer so eingestellt, dass es etwa 25% SAG sind... von die Gabel hat auch etwa 25% SAG ... ist so korrekt?
> 
> Eine Frage zum Bionicon System: In die Downhill Position sowie in die normale komme ich einfach, in die Uphill Position komme ich nicht so leicht, habe da entweder noch nicht die richtige Possition gefunden oder falsche Einstellung? jemand da Erfahrung  ?



Wie schon erwähnt SAG ist nur ein Anfang. Versuchs erstmal so und dann schau wie es sich für DICH anfühlt und wie du auf deinen Trails den Federweg ausnutzt.
Bionicon System: Welche NORMALE Position, gibt Downhill und Uphill. Uphill ist stufenlos und musst du nach Gefühl einstellen. Du musst den Sattel entlasten. 2 Möglichkeiten, die ich mir als selbst Bionicon Anfänger erarbeitet habe. Vielleicht gibt es noch bessere Tips.

-	Sattel ent-, Lenker belasten. Jetzt erst Knopf drücken, je nach dem wie lange du drückst, sinkt die Gabel weiter ab
-	Knopf drücken, Gewicht auf die Gabel. Gabel sinkt relativ weit bis ganz ab. Jetzt wieder Sattel belasten und über Knopf regulieren, wieweit die Gabel wieder rauskommt, passend zur Steigung dann.


----------



## Flo8787 (22. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt SAG ist nur ein Anfang. Versuchs erstmal so und dann schau wie es sich für DICH anfühlt und wie du auf deinen Trails den Federweg ausnutzt.
> Bionicon System: Welche NORMALE Position, gibt Downhill und Uphill. Uphill ist stufenlos und musst du nach Gefühl einstellen. Du musst den Sattel entlasten. 2 Möglichkeiten, die ich mir als selbst Bionicon Anfänger erarbeitet habe. Vielleicht gibt es noch bessere Tips.
> 
> -	Sattel ent-, Lenker belasten. Jetzt erst Knopf drücken, je nach dem wie lange du drückst, sinkt die Gabel weiter ab
> -	Knopf drücken, Gewicht auf die Gabel. Gabel sinkt relativ weit bis ganz ab. Jetzt wieder Sattel belasten und über Knopf regulieren, wieweit die Gabel wieder rauskommt, passend zur Steigung dann.



Danke für deinen Beitrag! 
Mit NORMALER Position meine ich, wenn ich den Schalter drücke und keine gezielte Last auf vorne oder hinten zu bringe, um somit nicht gezielt im uphill oder downhill unterwegs zusein. Also eher auf ebenerdiger Strecke.


----------



## hulster (22. März 2015)

Flo8787 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag!
> Mit NORMALER Position meine ich, wenn ich den Schalter drücke und keine gezielte Last auf vorne oder hinten zu bringe, um somit nicht gezielt im uphill oder downhill unterwegs zusein. Also eher auf ebenerdiger Strecke.



Da denkst du falsch. Alle Zwischenpositionen sind für Uphill gedacht. Die NORMALE Position ist die Downhill Position. Alles andere ist Absenkung.
Das fühlt sich ebenerdig sehr komisch an, wenn du in irgendeiner Form absenkst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo8787 (22. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Da denkst du falsch. Alle Zwischenpositionen sind für Uphill gedacht. Die NORMALE Position ist die Downhill Position. Alles andere ist Absenkung.
> Das fühlt sich ebenerdig sehr komisch an, wenn du in irgendeiner Form absenkst.


Ok, danke!

Im laufe des Tages geht es raus zum testen


----------



## slowbeat (22. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Da denkst du falsch. Alle Zwischenpositionen sind für Uphill gedacht. Die NORMALE Position ist die Downhill Position. Alles andere ist Absenkung.
> Das fühlt sich ebenerdig sehr komisch an, wenn du in irgendeiner Form absenkst.


Käse.
Alle Positionen sind "normal", einfach nach Wohlgefallen so einstellen wie es sich gut anfühlt.
Mal eben ne lange Strecke geradeaus fühlt sich leicht abgesenkt schon deutlich angenehmer an als mit langer Gabel und nur weil es mal etwas bergab geht muss man die auch nicht unbedingt ausfahren.
Das ist ja das schöne an der stufenlosen Anpassung.


----------



## Sackmann (22. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Mal eben ne lange Strecke geradeaus fühlt sich leicht abgesenkt schon deutlich angenehmer an


Das mag für dich so ein. Aber jeder darf das für sich selbst entscheiden.

Die als "normale" von uns festgelegte Position ist die DH-Stellung und auf diese Stellung beziehen sich auch die Geometrie-Werte.
Ein NBS hat ja auch genau die DH-Stellung als Geometrie.
Der Begriff DH-Stellung ist an dieser Stelle deshalb vielleicht etwas verwirrend für Neueinsteiger. 
DH-Stellung ist für uns und nach Konzeption "normal", alles andere ist schon abgesenkt. 
Dennoch kann man natürlich gerne auch etwas abgesenkt auf der Ebene fahren. Nicht jeder empfindet das aber als angenehmer.


----------



## hulster (22. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> K
> Mal eben ne lange Strecke geradeaus fühlt sich leicht abgesenkt schon deutlich angenehmer an als mit langer Gabel



Werd ich mal ausprobieren, bisher fand ich (leicht) abgesenkt im Flachen aber nicht so angenehm. Fühlt sich auch bei wenig schnell an, als ob man in den Boden fährt.



slowbeat schrieb:


> nur weil es mal etwas bergab geht muss man die auch nicht unbedingt ausfahren.



Sicher? Sind Kinematik/Belastungen insbesondere des Hinterbaus nicht auf eingefahren B-Odo ausgelegt?


----------



## Flo8787 (22. März 2015)

So... erste korrektur nach ein paar Metern Berg ab ... Die Gabel sackte viel zu stark beim Bremsen ein.

Berg runter und Berg hoch war der erste Ausritt ein Genuss!


----------



## bolg (22. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Werd ich mal ausprobieren, bisher fand ich (leicht) abgesenkt im Flachen aber nicht so angenehm. Fühlt sich auch bei wenig schnell an, als ob man in den Boden fährt.


 
Ich fahre in der Ebene häufiger abgesenkt, gerade dann, wenn ich etwas schneller unterwegs bin. Zwar nicht viel, aber ich komme damit in so eine ähnliche Position wie beim Rennrad. Oder einfach auch, um bei längeren Strecken in der Ebene mal die Position zu wechseln. Finde ich ganz angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jau2000 (22. März 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> So war heute auf meinem "Hausberg" und hatte auch die Gabel anders eingestellt statt 9o/9u bar für 89kg "zuladung" 7,2o/10.8u wenn mann also annimt das 9/9 bar zusammen 100% druck in der gabel ausmacht bin ich mit einem Druckverhältnis 40%o/60%u über die trails Gebrettert.
> Ach an einer stelle auf dem Heimweg wo früher ein graben war ist jetzt ein 20cm Bordstein. Hatte eigentlich zu spät angehoben in Gedanken schon beim abflug... es machte Fluw,Fluw und ich war drüber
> Das bike Fährt sich sowiso Affengeil. Die gabel Bügelt jetzt alles "faltenfrei" glatt. Gegenüber dem Edison ein Quantensprung.


Aber Du hattest doch am Edi auch schon die G2s Gabel. Macht die Geometrie so einen Unterschied?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Magura-Dämpfer.
Den vielen Hopsebildern nach und mangels Jammerthreads zum Dämpfer gehe ich mal davon aus, dass alle mit dem Magura-Dämpfer zufrieden sind. Welche Gründe würden für mich als Uphill- und Tourenfahrer für den neu zu bestellenden X-Fusion Dämpfer sprechen, außer dass er vollständig schwarz ist?


----------



## Sackmann (4. April 2015)

Der Magura ist auch vollkommen schwarz. Für Touren- und Uphillfahrer spricht im Grunde nichts für den X-Fusion. 
Der Magura ist schneller eingestellt und erfordert kaum Erfahrung. Der Vector braucht schon etwas Verständnis und Geduld. An deiner Stelle würde ich den Magura nehmen.


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

Das deckt sich mit meinen Gedanken zum Thema....


----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Das deckt sich mit meinen Gedanken zum Thema....


Sicher eine gute und vernünftige Entscheidung.....auch völlig ausreichend.......aber der  der X-Fusion schaut einfach geiler aus.
Wenn´s bei mir irgendwann dann mal soweit ist, nehme ich auf jeden Fall den. Auch wenn´s mich technisch (ich meine von der
Einstellerei her) wahrscheinlich völlig überfordert. Ich gebe zu für mich hat die Optik höchste Prio. Bin auch überrascht wie viele
der EVO´s ohne DB bestellt wurden. Das ist mir einer der Hauptwesenszüge eines Bionicons eigentlich. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die richtige Farbe, gell Sacki.Schöne Ostern allerseits.


----------



## hulster (4. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Der Magura ist auch vollkommen schwarz. Für Touren- und Uphillfahrer spricht im Grunde nichts für den X-Fusion.
> Der Magura ist schneller eingestellt und erfordert kaum Erfahrung. Der Vector braucht schon etwas Verständnis und Geduld. An deiner Stelle würde ich den Magura nehmen.



Und auch der Magura ist schon ziemlich geil. Wüsste momentan nicht, was ich hinten vermisse.


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

Bin eigentlich bislang auch immer eher der Auffassung wie thespecialone gewesen. Mittlerweile aber habe ich keine Lust mehr, viel Zeit mit Bastelei zu vertrödeln. Dat Dingens muss jetzt funzen und das mit möglichst wenig Frickelei. Von daher wirds bei mir wohl eher der Magura werden. Schön schwarz ist er ja auch und passt damit zur schwarzen Merric. Die kommt auf jeden Fall dran.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. April 2015)

Da ich mich als Technik-Laie oute was Fahrrad-Bastelei betrifft, kauf´ich das was mir am besten gefällt. So wie viele Spezialisten hier im Forum ein neu gekauftes Bike von rechts auf links zu drehen, käme mir nicht in den Sinn. Ob das immer so sinnvoll ist. Naja. Bin sicher ich werde es beim Fahren nicht merken, ob nun der Dämpfer X oder Y verbaut ist. Er muss halt richtig eingestellt sein, und das bekomme ich schon irgendwie hin. Hauptsache viel Bar bei über 100kg.  Und wegen der Farbe.....ich hab keinerlei Infos, aber irgendwie ein gutes Gefühl. Das warte ich auf jeden Fall noch ab. Und freu´mich derweile drauf.....


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

Vielleicht mag Sacki ja doch mal ein Statement zum Thema Black Beauty wagen?


----------



## Sackmann (4. April 2015)

Kein statement so far.
Grau ist schick erstmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (4. April 2015)

@triple-ooo

Warum bestellst Du dir nicht einfach das graue und machst rein optische Abstriche durch geilen Fahrspaß (und keine Warterei auf das schwarze, welches es evtl. nie geben wird) wett?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Kein statement so far.
> Grau ist schick erstmal...


...jo, das Graue ist nicht unschick. Schaut mit 180er DB wirklich nicht übel aus. Aber wenn ich mich jetzt mal einfach in Euch so reindenke. Weder im Shop noch bei Events würde ich als Hersteller ein schwarzes Bike herzeigen, wenn ich nicht im Sinn hätte es irgendwann mal anzubieten....Bin ja kein Hellseher, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, die Schwarze Schönheit erntet den größten Zuspruch....wir werden sehen. Jetzt sucht und findet morgen erst mal alle Eure Ostereier.


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

slimane- schrieb:


> @triple-ooo
> 
> Warum bestellst Du dir nicht einfach das graue und machst rein optische Abstriche durch geilen Fahrspaß (und keine Warterei auf das schwarze, welches es evtl. nie geben wird) wett?



Genau so siehts aus. Hatte halt bis gerade die Hoffnung. Shit, bin jetzt schon etwas enttäuscht....


----------



## slowbeat (4. April 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Weder im Shop noch bei Events würde ich als Hersteller ein schwarzes Bike herzeigen, wenn ich nicht im Sinn hätte es irgendwann mal anzubieten....


Das Schwatze ist ein Prototyp, der irgendwann in 2013 hergestellt wurde.


----------



## hulster (4. April 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> .wenn ich nicht im Sinn hätte es irgendwann mal anzubieten....



Ich hab eine kleine Sammlung von 1/43 Audi Prototypen. Möchtest du wissen wie viele von denen insbesondere in den Prototypen-Farben so gebaut wurden????? 

ICH würde an Stelle von Bionicon nix in Schwarz rausbringen. Fast jeder Hersteller hat schwarze Bikes. Die erkennst du in freier Wildbahn doch überhaupt nicht mehr wieder. Nicht nur absolut wegen der Farbe. Schwarz sorgt auch dafür, dass du keine Details mehr erkennst.
Bionicon braucht auch die Werbung auf dem Trail und Veranstaltungen wo Kunden mitfahren. 
Das Raw könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das kommt.

Wenn du nen guten Lackierer oder Eloxieret an der Hand hast, könntest du ja mal lieb fragen, ob sie dir nen rohen Rahmen verkaufen.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Hatte halt bis gerade die Hoffnung. Shit, bin jetzt schon etwas enttäuscht....


....und mit dem Gefühl der Enttäuschung willst Du Dir ein Rad kaufen?? Das geht schon mal bei Schuhen oder Handy oder so Zeugs. Ich meine einen Kompromiss eingehen. Aber bei dem Traumbike geht das nicht. Nicht bei der Farbe. Das ist etwas für die Ewigkeit (oder fast). Stell´Dir vor jedesmal wenn Du davor stehst denkst Du Dir.....schön, aber in einer anderen Farbe hätt´s mir besser gefallen... Das wär der Supergau. Wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt, okay. Aber bei mir ist nach dem nächsten Bike für Jahre erst mal Sense , sonst macht mich meine Lady kalt. Deshalb heißt es hoffen und warten. Geil. Vorfreude ist doch echt was Tolles. Habs vor meinem geistigen Auge.....
Allen die eine Farbdiskussion langweilt, sei Abbitte geleistet. Sorry Leute.

@slowbeat.
Da hast Du bestimmt recht, aber das spricht doch deshalb nicht gegen eine Serienfertigung.


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

Einerseits übt das Gesamtpaket Evo ja einen großen Reiz aus und vor Black Beauty gabs keine Zweifel an der grauen Version. Aber wie das so ist, das Auge isst mit und da hat Black Beauty im Tegernseer Campus im Sturm mein Herz erobert. Bei über 3k Investition ist es auch nicht allzu weltfremd, nach dem Optimum zu streben, oder?


----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> ICH würde an Stelle von Bionicon nix in Schwarz rausbringen.


Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten mit matten und glänzenden Oberflächen oder Decals. Muss ja nicht rein-schwarz sein. Das mit dem rohen Rahmen war bereits eine Idee die schon "durch" ist. Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Aber was fehlt wenn man die Bikes von Bionicon der letzten Jahre rein farblich bewertet - genau "Schwarz". Es ist also längst an der Zeit.


----------



## triple-ooo (4. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich hab eine kleine Sammlung von 1/43 Audi Prototypen. Möchtest du wissen wie viele von denen insbesondere in den Prototypen-Farben so gebaut wurden?????
> 
> ICH würde an Stelle von Bionicon nix in Schwarz rausbringen. Fast jeder Hersteller hat schwarze Bikes. Die erkennst du in freier Wildbahn doch überhaupt nicht mehr wieder. Nicht nur absolut wegen der Farbe. Schwarz sorgt auch dafür, dass du keine Details mehr erkennst.
> Bionicon braucht auch die Werbung auf dem Trail und Veranstaltungen wo Kunden mitfahren.
> ...



Aber auch Bionicon lebt vom verkaufen und warum wohl bieten so viele Hersteller schwarz an? Aber lassen wir das.
Bionicon macht vieles anders und irgendwie ja auch wieder richtig. Ich muss halt nun wie thespecialone schon schrub sehen, ob ich mit der für mich zweitbesten Farbe leben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (4. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Einerseits übt das Gesamtpaket Evo ja einen großen Reiz aus und vor Black Beauty gabs keine Zweifel an der grauen Version. Aber wie das so ist, das Auge isst mit und da hat Black Beauty im Tegernseer Campus im Sturm mein Herz erobert. Bei über 3k Investition ist es auch nicht allzu weltfremd, nach dem Optimum zu streben, oder?



Da geb ich dir Recht. WENN es Schwarz geben würde. Bionicon sollte da dann schon ne Entscheidung treffen. Da würd ich mich auch ärgern, wenn kurz nach Kauf die gewünschte Farbe käme.
Sonst ist aber bei nem Bike erstmal wichtig wie es fährt.....
....und ich finde die Möglichkeiten für die Kunden schon Recht gut. Nen dezenter Aufbau in Grau, oder poppiger in Rot.
Ich könnte mir BEI MiR sogar vorstellen nen paar Crossmax XL WTS in gelb dranzumachen, dass Gelb sollte passen.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (4. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Einerseits übt das Gesamtpaket Evo ja einen großen Reiz aus und vor Black Beauty gabs keine Zweifel an der grauen Version. Aber wie das so ist, das Auge isst mit und da hat Black Beauty im Tegernseer Campus im Sturm mein Herz erobert. Bei über 3k Investition ist es auch nicht allzu weltfremd, nach dem Optimum zu streben, oder?


Das EVO ist sicher jeden Cent wert. Farbe hat ja eigentlich nichts mit der grundsätzlichen Qualität des Rades zu tun. Da gibt es auch kein gut oder schlecht oder richtig oder falsch. Aber wenn ich meiner Lady beichte was die Mühle kostet, knallt sie mich per DropKick  in die linke obere Zimmerecke....Du verstehst was ich meine. Sie wird nicht verstehen, warum ein Rad 3´Euro kosten kann. Deshalb und dafür muss es passen. Nicht 70, 80 oder 90, nein 100% müssen es sein.


----------



## slowbeat (4. April 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> @slowbeat.
> Da hast Du bestimmt recht, aber das spricht doch deshalb nicht gegen eine Serienfertigung.


Betriebswirtschaftlich gibts da für so eine kleine Firma schon einige Sachen, die dagegen sprechen.
Für jede zusätzliche Variante müssen vier Rahmengrößen, zwei Sitzstrebenvarianten und die Kettenstreben vorgehalten werden. Gesamt sieben Teile für 4x2 Varianten in einer Farbe.
Bei den derzeitigen Modellen kommt man mit acht Hauptrahmen, zwei Sitzstrebenvarianten und den Kettenstreben aus. Gesamt elf Teile um gesamt 4x2x2 Varianten anbieten zu können.

Und eins waren Bioniconräder in den letzten Jahren immer: bunt und mit optischem Wiedererkennungswert. Schwarz kann man überall kaufen. Schwarz ist auch langweilig.

Na klar: Ich würde mir spontan vorn und hinten einmachen  wenn plötzlich ein polierter Rahmen erhältlich wäre, zum Glück ist mein Konto durch die geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr sicher


----------



## hulster (4. April 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Aber auch Bionicon lebt vom verkaufen und warum wohl bieten so viele Hersteller schwarz an? Aber lassen wir das.
> Bionicon macht vieles anders und irgendwie ja auch wieder richtig. Ich muss halt nun wie thespecialone schon schrub sehen, ob ich mit der für mich zweitbesten Farbe leben kann.



Das ist bei anderen Herstellern aber auch ne andere Ausgangssituation. Nen Radon/Canyon für 1000-1500 € mach ich optisch so, wie es sich am besten verkauft (und dass sind leider die - freundlich formuliert - unauffälligen Farben). Die Ausstattung interessiert Keinen wirklich, denn die Produkte werden breit in der Werbung platziert und schneiden in Tests immer hervorragend ab. Da brauch mich als Hersteller die Wiedererkennbarkeit auf dem Trail nicht interessieren.
Glaube nicht, dass sich Bionicon so definiert.
Schau dir mal andere kleinere Hersteller, selbst deutlich größer wie Bionicon an, z.B. Yeti. Die bieten dann auch ein "Black" an. 
... unterscheidet sich kaum vom Grau des EVO.

Sacki - die Idee - nennt es einfach Black.


----------



## bolg (4. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Sacki - die Idee - nennt es einfach Black.


 
Genau! Schieferschwarz hört sich edler an!!!


----------



## hulster (4. April 2015)

Aber jetzt genug Offtopic - ist ja eigentlich der Fahrwerkthread und wir kamen über den Dämpfer drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. April 2015)

Eins muß ich dazu noch sagen:
Die Räder sehen in Natura nochmal anders aus als auf den Fotos.
Ging mir z.B. auch so.
Rot gefiel mir garnicht. Absolut nicht.
Als ich es dann in den Händen hielt war klar: Rot muß es sein


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. April 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Als ich es dann in den Händen hielt war klar: Rot muß es sein


Absolut! Auch die Schuhe.


----------



## TheSpecialOne (5. April 2015)

Danke an @hulster und @slowbeat für Eure Gedanken. Zum Abschluss zu diesem Thema in diesem Thread von mir noch Folgendes. Betriebswirtschaftlich handeln heißt nicht unbedingt ein Risiko einzugehen. Als Hersteller weis auch Bionicon, auf welche Laufradgrößen und Rahmengrößen die Nachfrage verteilt ist. Dann habe ich sicher einige Käufer bereits in der Tasche, die auf eine bestimmte Farbstellung warten. Und dann lass´ich einfach mal 20 Rahmen samt Streben in der betreffenden Farbe fertigen. Die gehen locker über den Tisch sag ich Euch. Rein auf die Homepage und weg sind sie. Black Ltd Edition oder so. Und Schwarz läßt sich perfekt mit grün, weiss, grau and so on kombinieren. Ich finde auch nicht, daß die Massenhersteller farblich nur Einheitsbrei bieten. Und weil der Wiedererkennungswert angesprochen wurde; das ist bei mir bei einem Bionicon nicht unbedingt nur die Farbe, sondern die DB. Überraschenderweise ordern viele das Bike mit einer "normalen" Gabel. Und ob einem Hersteller - jetzt unabhängig ob der Bionicon oder sonstwie heißt - die Wiedererkennbarkeit seiner Produkte auf dem Trail tatsächlich interessiert, würde ich jetzt mal offen lassen. So lange die Absatzzahlen passen, ist das eher ein Softfact. Tatsächlich interessiert es doch die Fahrer/Käufer eines besonderen Bikes, ob auf dem Trail die anderen mit Ihren Cubes usw. gaffen und fragen ey, was ist denn das für ein Teil.....seid ehrlich..  Gut etz. So long.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. April 2015)

TheSpecialOne schrieb:


> Überraschenderweise ordern viele das Bike mit einer "normalen" Gabel.


Das ist mir sowieso unverständlich. 
Das müssen irgendwelche Geschacksfragen sein. Mit Technik hat das scheint´s nichts zu tun.
Ich benutze das offene Steuerrohr zur Aufbewahrung einer Kartenskizze, wenn ich einen neuen Trail suche. 
Das hat sich für mich bewährt.


----------



## steffpro (5. April 2015)

...Und weil der Wiedererkennungswert angesprochen wurde; das ist bei mir bei einem Bionicon nicht unbedingt nur die Farbe schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Mercedes gibt's mittlerweile auch ohne stehenden Stern auf der Haube.


----------



## Votec Tox (5. April 2015)

Besondere Mercedese  wie der SL oder G haben keinen Stern auf der Haube sondern vorn am Kühler, das war schon früher so.
Aber zurück zum Thema, mich wundert es auch, daß soviele ohne Doppelbrücke bestellt haben. Für mich macht ein Bionicon das Biosystem zusammen mit der DB aus, aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## rigger (6. April 2015)

Wenn ich meine Metric jetzt bei euch auf die neue Kartusche umbauen lasse und die dann später zum Service geben möchte, maxcht ihr dann auch den kompletten Service bei der Gabel oder nur die Luftkartusche?


----------



## Sackmann (6. April 2015)

Was meinst du denn mit "komplettem" Service?
Natürlich können wir den "Lower-Service" machen.
Sprich: Unterteil reinigen, Staubabstreifer wechseln, Schaumstoffringe wechseln, Schmieröl wechseln.


----------



## rigger (6. April 2015)

Nein ich meine den kompletten service mit allen Dichtungen und so auf der Dämpfer Seite und der Luftfeder Seite.


----------



## Sackmann (6. April 2015)

Also die Luftfederseite kommt ist ja von uns. Natürlich könnten wir alle Dichtungen in der Kartusche auch auswechseln, wenn es gewünscht wird. Der Sinn darin erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht. Warum möchtest du das tun?
Welche Dichtungen möchtest du allerdings auf der Dämpferseite auswechseln? 
Gruß Sacki.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. April 2015)

Ich meine wenn mal was kaputt ist und die Gabel nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Sackmann (6. April 2015)

Also, wenn es um Dämpfung und Luftfeder geht, dann können wir einen solchen "Service" machen.
Ich wüsste allerdings wirklich nicht, was von X-Fusion dämpferseitig kaputt gehen sollte.
Ich wechsle bei meinen eigenen Federgabeln übrigens seit Jahren weder Dichtungen noch Staubastreifer aus. Einen Lower-Service ohne Auswechseln der Teile mache ich dafür mehrmals pro Jahr, das dauert bei unseren Gabeln und auch bei der Metric keine 15 Minuten. So hält man sich Verschleiß von Buchsen und Abstreifern weitestgehend vom Leib.
Es gibt ja hierzu auch Videos von offizieller Seite von X-Fusion, wie so etwas gemacht wird.
Wenn mechanische oder strukturelle Bauteile aus irgendwelchen Gründen verschlissen oder gar beschädigt sein sollten, dann können wir da allerdings nichts tun.
Da deine Frage aber auf Richtungen bezogen war: ja, wir können Dichtungen bei Bedarf erneuern und die Kartusche wieder befüllen.


----------



## baumbart (6. April 2015)

Ganz nebenbei, wie schaut es denn mit der Verfügbarkeit der X-Fusion Black Edition von Gabel und Dämpfer aus? Passt Mitte April noch?


----------



## rigger (6. April 2015)

So einen loser service mach ich grad bei der Metric, mir ginge halt darum wenn mal in der Dämpfung was kaputt gehen sollte an wen ich mich da wenden muss....


----------



## sPiediNet (8. April 2015)

Heute Abend auch meinen Dämpfer endlich getunt ..2ml Fett und das Teil geht mit meiner bevorzugten Einstellung nicht mehr auf Anschlag. Absolut zu empfehlen und keine Hexerei. Die einzige Kunst ist nur, die 2ml zu dosieren.


----------



## hulster (8. April 2015)

Ne kleinere Spritze nehmen.....


----------



## The Bug (11. April 2015)

Ich hatte eine 3 mm spreize genommen frag mal ne Krankenschwester oder deinen Zahnarzt ;-)


----------



## sPiediNet (11. April 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine 3 mm spreize genommen frag mal ne Krankenschwester oder deinen Zahnarzt ;-)


Hatte noch ne leere G2 Oil Spritze ...ging auch. ..aber danke für den Tipp mit der Krankenschwester "grins"


----------



## mzonq (11. April 2015)

Krankensschwestern sind sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (11. April 2015)

The Bug schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine 3 mm *spreize *genommen frag mal ne Krankenschwester oder deinen Zahnarzt ;-)



Was machst du denn mit Krankenschwestern - Tse, tse, tse -


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. April 2015)

mzonq schrieb:


> Krankensschwestern sind sehr zu empfehlen


Namen, Adressen, Photos?


----------



## The Bug (11. April 2015)

Hey ich wusste dass das einer genau liest....Hmm


----------



## The Bug (11. April 2015)

Zur meiner Verteidigung 
Ich bin nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig da unter med Einfluss! Mein Evo ziert seit 3 Wochen!unberührt die Wand in meinem Esszimmer ! Ich habe eine ziemlich hartnäckige Grippe und die war zwischendurch besser aber dieses WE bekam sie wieder Schwung. Das führt zu Entzugserscheinungen...


----------



## Resibiker (11. April 2015)

@The Bug
Wilkommen im club(=Lazarett) Mein EVO hatte am 14/03/15 seine zweite und letzte ausfahrt. Dann aus dem Schieurlaub Erkältung mitgebracht Bis Die abgeklungen ist, war das ganze Höhen Training für die Katz


----------



## bolg (11. April 2015)

Sicher so ein uralter, aus dem Permafrostboden aufgetauter Grippevirus, der bei den Neandertalern nur nen Nieser auslöste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ex2smoker (14. April 2015)

Hab bei mir auch das Luftvolumen testweise durch ca 5ml Dämpferöl verringert und fahre bei knapp 88kg Fahrergewicht ('trocken', ohne Ausrüstung/Gewand) 11 bis 12 bar Druck im Heck. Ist für mich persönlich zur Zeit der beste Kompromiss aus feinem Ansprechverhalten, Feedback und Durchschlagsfestigkeit. Mit dem Standardsetting war ich viel zu schnell am Ende des Federweges. Dafür war die Gabel Spot on.
Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit die "Locked" (re) Stufe auf "Locked" umzurüsten, ich merk da kaum Unterschied zur zweiten (li) Stufe?

Praktische Spritzen zum dosieren von Fetten und Ölen gibts meist in Apotheken. Sind auch zum Entlüften von Bremssystemen oft hilfreich.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. April 2015)

Habe ein Problem mit meiner KS Sattelstütze. Auslösen tut sie eigentlich nur (wenn überhaupt) wenn ich die Sattelklemme nur so fest anziehe, dass ich den Sattel noch von Hand drehen kann. Eigentlich das kleinere Übel ..mit der entsprechenden "Sattel zwischen die Beine klemmen Technik" komme ich zurecht. Erhöhe ich den Zugdruck, fährt die Stütze langsam selber aus löse ich den Zug zu fest geht nichts mehr. Habe die Leitung auch schon ganz vom Rahmen abgeklemmt ...also an der Leitungsführung kann es nicht liegen


----------



## bonzoo (15. April 2015)

Für dein kleineres Problem habe ich paar Tipps:

Gegen den drehenden Sattel hilft Kupferpaste... Die "normale" Shimano Montagepaste hatte bei mir eher den Effekt eines Gleitmittels 

Ansonsten kann ich die Vecnum Sattelklemme empfehlen, *wenn* man den Auszug der Sattelstütze nicht zwischendurch anpassen muss.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. April 2015)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Kupferpaste. Ich fahre den S Rahmen (kurzer Oberkörper) ist unterste Grenze aber doch noch besser als der M Rahmen. Darum hätte ich lieber die 150er Stütze genommen. Mit der 125er bin ich doch ständig am verstellen. Die 125er wurde für S empfohlen.


----------



## Sackmann (15. April 2015)

Die 125er wird für S *empfohlen*, weil aus unserer Erfahrung heraus viele Leute sich einen langen Verstellweg wünschen; wenn sich sich dann aber eine 150mm Stütze oder (170 oder 200) einbauen, dann stellen sie eben schnell fest, dass die stütze in ausgefahrenem Zustand nicht kurz genug ist.   
Es muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, ob er eine 150mm Stütze fahren kann, oder nicht.
Aber bei kleinen Menschen, die einen S fahren, ist die 150 Stütze oft nicht möglich.
Deswegen von uns *empfohlen*. 

Zu deinem Problem mit dem Lösen:
Löst sich die Stütze mit einem kleinen Anstoß durch dein Hinterteil von oben? Oder bleibt sie wirklich komplett fest, so dass du ziehen musst?
Also bei meiner Stütze ist es so:
Nach ca 20-30 Minuten Standzeit braucht sie manchmal (wenn abgesenkt) einen kleinen Klaps von oben und löst sich dann. Ich muss niemals an der Stütze ziehen! Das ist bei den meisten KS, die wir hier aufbauen so. Zumindest habe ich das bei ca 10 Stück, die hier rumstanden probiert:
Alle komplett abgesenkt und dann ne Stunde stehen lassen. Die meisten brauchen einen kleinen Klaps, dann kommen sie wieder hoch. 
Wenn sie sich einmal kurz bewegt hat, dann läuft sie ohne Probleme, bis sie eben wieder längere Zeit steht.


----------



## hulster (15. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit der Kupferpaste. Ich fahre den S Rahmen (kurzer Oberkörper) ist unterste Grenze aber doch noch besser als der M Rahmen. Darum hätte ich lieber die 150er Stütze genommen. Mit der 125er bin ich doch ständig am verstellen. Die 125er wurde für S empfohlen.



Würde die 150er denn passen? Dann würd ich mir überlegen die 125er zu verkaufen, auch wenn es nen paar € Verlust bedeutet.

Temporär - Klemme 180° versetzt montieren, sprich die Klemmschraube nach vorne. Klemmt gleichmässiger, dadurch etwas höheres Anzugsmoment möglich.
Montagepaste ist nicht gleich Montagepaste. Die meisten Montagepasten inkl. Kupferpaste habe den Sinn verbacken/oxidieren von Bauteilen zu verhindern, damit man sie besser wieder auseinander bekommt - sprich die Reibung zu verringern.
Für die Sattelstütze brauchst du keine - oder Carbon-Montagepaste. Die hat den Sinn die Reibung zu erhöhen.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. April 2015)

Sie löst sich auch nicht durch einen kleinen Anstoss (nur manchmal) ...da muss ich schon den Sattel zwischen die Beine klemmen. Vorallem wenn ich die Stütze im abgesenkten Modus gefahren bin und mich auch mal draufgesetzt habe, fährt sie nie von selber aus. Meine Rock shox reverb hakelt auch etwas aber flutscht mit etwas Nachdruck danach wieder.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. April 2015)

Ich möchte sowieso auf die 150er Stütze wechseln ...daher die Frage an das B-Team ob ihr mir am 27.06.15 eine 150er Stütze nach Aalen mitbringen könnt? Offerte bitte per PN


----------



## Sackmann (15. April 2015)

Wir dürfen leider keine OEM Ware verkaufen.
OEM Ware darf nur in Komplettbikes oder Framekits verkauft werden.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. April 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir dürfen leider keine OEM Ware verkaufen.
> OEM Ware darf nur in Komplettbikes oder Framekits verkauft werden.



...rein theoretisch habe ich das verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (15. April 2015)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...rein theoretisch habe ich das verstanden



weswegen du auch besser direkt per PN oder Telefon......


----------



## Resibiker (15. April 2015)

Ebenen wir Sacki mal den weg...
Im Garantie fall wäre der austauch einer 125er durch eine 150er sicher möglich?


----------



## Sackmann (15. April 2015)

Das ist etwas anderes. 
Leider wird es momentan etwas viel mit Anfragen und abwicklunge per Forum über mich.
Ich muss mich da jetzt mal ein bisschen rausnehmen.
Gestern kam z.B. eine PN mit der Info, dass ein X-Fusion-Dämpfer zurückgeschickt wird, weil er defekt ist.
So bitte nicht!!! Das muss vorher abgesprochen werden und bitte nicht übers Forum.

Dafür gibt´s unser Telefon +498022660-296/-298 oder [email protected]
Wir beißen auch über diese Kommunikationsmittel nicht...

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2015)

Gibt es hier irgendwo ne genaue Service(Kleiner, Grosser) Anleitung für die G2s 180mm? Ich weiß es ist nicht schwer, aber ich hab auch auf der Bionicon Seite nix gefunden. Im neuen Handbuch ist auch noch nix. Aber vielleicht bin ich ja zu blind.
Ich möchte einfach nur sicher sein, nix vergessen oder falsch gemacht zu haben.

Hab gerade nen kleinen Service gemacht - Schaumringe tränken (die waren auch echt trocken), Abstreifer fetten.
Dabei sind mir folgende Dinge aufgefallen.

-	Muss eigentlich überhaupt Luft abgelassen werden? Habe die aus der oberen Kammer abgelassen. Habe dann die Mutter am Ventil unten entfernt und Luft abgelassen. Nachdem ich gesehen hab, dass sich der Federstab etwas zurückzog, hatte ich Sorge, dass ich, dass dieser nachher nicht mehr genug rausschaut um in parallel mit der Dämpferseite wieder eingefädelt zu bekommen. Also wieder ein wenig aufgepumpt.

-	Hab versucht mir die gefühlten Anzugsmomente der Muttern zu merken. Habe aber festgestellt, dass sich auf der Luftseite der Federstab dann relativ schnell mitdreht. Ist das richtig so? (O-Ring innen ist drauf)

-	Weiß ich gerne welche Teile wirklich dran sind, um nix zu vergessen, oder dann zu merken, wenn irgendwas im Casting hängen bleibt. 

	 Federseite: Ventilkappe, Mutter, O-Ring innen
	 Dämpferseite: Reboundknopf mit Schraube, Mutter mit O-Ring auf Sechskant, KEIN O-Ring innen?

Hab sie danach nur kurz gestestet, aber noch nicht gefahren. Wäre also noch Zeit eventl. Fehler zu korrigieren.

Ich würd es dann in den ersten Beitrag ergänzen. Oder vielleicht nen eigenen Service Thread den man anpinnt?

@Sackmann - Vielleicht ne offizielle Version?


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Anzugsmoment der Mutter auf beiden Seiten ist 7Nm.

Wenn bei dir die Luftkartusche im Inneren mitdreht, dann versuchst du wahrscheinlich etwas zu "zögerlich" anzuziehen.
Am Besten geht es mit einem kurzen und schnellen Ruck, bis die Mutter und der Fuß sich im Casting "verbeißen". Danach kannst du in der Regel problemlos und dann vorsichtig auf die komplettem 7Nm anziehen.
Casting auch unten am Durchgangsloch bei Bedarf von etwaigen Spänen der Erstmontage der Konuspassung (Fuß-Casting) entfernen. Es kann vorkommen, dass der Konus etwas Material vom Casting abnimmt. Muss nicht sein, kann aber sein. Ist in jedem Fall nichts tragisches.

Falls das alles nicht hilft und du die Kartusche nicht festbekommst (zu viel Fett, Öl auf Schraube oder unten im Casting):
1. Luft aus unteren Luftkammer ablassen
2. Ventileinsatz (das eigentliche Ventil) mit Ventilschlüssel ausschrauben
3. Im schwarzen Luftkartuschenfuß ist ein 3mm Inbus eingearbeitet, mit dem man den Kartuschenfuß notfalls gegenhalten und die Mutter dann mit einem normalen 10er Ringschlüssel lösen oder anziehen kann. Wenn der Ventileinsatz ausgedreht ist, kann man einfach einen 3mm Inbus einstecken.

Es hilft übrigens auch, die Luft drin zu lassen. Bei einem Gabelservice bei allen Bionicon Gabeln ist es NICHT notwendig, die Luft abzulassen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Druck in den Kartuschen hilft, dass sich die gedichteten Kolben und Kolbenstangen nicht so leicht verdrehen.
Außerdem:
Wenn du die Luft ablässt und die Gabel im "zusammengesackten" Zustand wieder verschraubst, dann ziehst du dir zusätzlich eine Negativkammer im Casting auf. Die Gabel spricht dann besser an, kommt aber (je nach Druck) nicht unbedingt wieder auf die volle Länge wieder raus. Bei der Doppelbrücke ist das nicht so spürbar, wie bei der Metric. Deswegen gibt´s bei der Metric auch die Neutra-Valves.

Nach dem Gabelservice und dem Zusammenbau nicht vergessen:
Untere Negativkammer "Primen":
1. Luft unten ablassen
2. Einfedern, dass die untere Kammer auf Block geht und ca 2 Sekunden halten
3. Untere Kammer wieder aufpumpen

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2015)

@Sackmann - Super danke.

Dann werd ich jetzt erst nochmal im aufgepumpten Zustand nochmal versuchen, nachzuziehen und danach primen.
Teile hatte ich alle gelistet?

PS.: Öl könnte übrigens sein, war zwar nicht extrem großzügig, hatte aber ein wenig mehr in die Nut der Ringe eingefüllt, damit sie sich etwas vollsaugen können, weil ich fand sie extrem trocken. Mag sein dass dann ein Tropfen runtergelaufen ist.
Werd dann beim ersten großen Service schauen, dass ich den Casting Boden halbwegs trocken bekomme und den O-Ring säubern.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Mai 2015)

Teile haben gepasst.


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2015)

Update - mit Luftdruck hat das Anziehen der Schrauben problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2015)

Nachdem ich hier mitgelesen habe, zog ich auch mein Casting ab.
Auch bei mir waren die Schaumringe sehr trocken.

Ich 'tauschte' sie aus.
Tip: Einen 2. Satz bestellen, in Öl 'einlegen', beim Service einfach die eingelegten Ringe gegen die trockenen tauschen  und diese wieder bis zum nächsten mal einlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (21. Mai 2015)

Und ich fülle sogar noch 20ml Schmieröl auf beiden Seiten ins Castin ein. 
Dann reichts oft schon, wenn man die Gabel über Nacht mal auf den Kopf stellt.
Das große Serviceintervall ist dann länger.


----------



## hulster (21. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es denn mir kleinem Service beim Dämpfer aus? Intervall? Nen paar Tropfen Öl über Ventil in die Luftkammer?


----------



## Sackmann (21. Mai 2015)

Deine Service Intervalle erfährst du in der Bedienungsanleitung deines Dämpfers, die du mit dem EVO bekommen hast. 
Ich kann dir hier schlecht etwas anderes sagen, als dje offizielle Angabe von Magura.
Einmal pro Jahr steht da drin.


----------



## fabi.e (21. Mai 2015)

Wie wirkt sich die 27,5" Sitzstrebe aus, wenn ich mit 26" LR fahre? 
Bis auf eine minimale Änderung am Radstand verändert sich doch nichts, oder? 

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Sackmann (21. Mai 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Wie wirkt sich die 27,5" Sitzstrebe aus, wenn ich mit 26" LR fahre?
> Bis auf eine minimale Änderung am Radstand verändert sich doch nichts, oder?
> 
> Grüße
> Fabian


Das kann man nicht pauschal beantworten:
Wenn du z.B. ein Framekit 27,5" mit Pike und Monarch kaufst, das Ganze als 26er aufbaust, dann ändert sich am Radstand gar nichts und auch nicht an irgendwelchen Winkeln oder Oberrohrlänge oder Reach. Das einzige, was passiert, ist, dass das Bike um ca 12mm tiefer kommt.
Wenn du eine 27,5" Sitzstrebe fährst, aber eine 160er 26" Gabel einbaust und mit 26" Rädern v/h rumfährst, dann kommt es auf die Länge der Gabel an, was passiert. 
Grob gesagt (es gibt noch ein paar Randbedingungen, die dazu erfüllt sein müssen):
Wenn die 26" Gabel kürzer als 550 ist (wovon aber auszugehen ist), dann werden Lenkwinkel/Sitzwinkel etwas steiler werden,Tretlager wird etwas absinken, Oberrohrlänge wird kürzer und Reach etwas länger. Radstand wird etwas kürzer. 
Wenn die Gabel länger als 550 ist, dann passiert in jedem Falle das umgekehrte.


----------



## rigger (2. Juni 2015)

So ich geb jetzt auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu.
Die Metric war ja bei BIONICON zum umbauen und ich muss sagen das sie weitaus besser anspricht als vorher, habe in der oberen Luftkammer 7 bar und unten 9 bar, so passt das mit 25% sag. 
Zugstufe 13 Klicks von offen und hsc und lsc jeweils 3 Klicks von offen.

Bin nur ne kurze runde gefahren ohne großen dh Anteil, die Feineinstellung findet Sonntag in Wibe statt, die Gabel liegt jetzt auf jeden Fall satt aufm trail!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (2. Juni 2015)

Ich habe von meiner Metric jetzt auch mal das Casting abgezogen. Die Luftseite war fast komplett trocken.  Auf der Dämpferseite waren ca. 5-10 ml rotes saubers Öl im Casting drin. Mich hat nur etwas stutzig gemacht, dass die Dämpferkartusche sich so angehört hat als ob Luft im Öl wäre. Hab jetzt die Befürchtung das die dämpfungsseite undicht ist. Muss also in nach ein paar Fahrten nochmal nachschauen. Oder gibt's nen anderen Tipp zum prüfen?


----------



## rigger (2. Juni 2015)

Bei der Metric kann man auch die madenschrauben bei den Staub abstreifen auf drehen und dort dann direkt Öl an die Schaumstoff Ringe bringen....


----------



## steffpro (2. Juni 2015)

So hab ich mal 5 ml Öl je Seite reingepackt. Das war aber kein rotes Öl.  Deshalb hab ich mich umso mehr gewundert,  dass nun rotes unten drin war.


----------



## Sackmann (3. Juni 2015)

steffpro schrieb:


> Ich habe von meiner Metric jetzt auch mal das Casting abgezogen. Die Luftseite war fast komplett trocken.  Auf der Dämpferseite waren ca. 5-10 ml rotes saubers Öl im Casting drin. Mich hat nur etwas stutzig gemacht, dass die Dämpferkartusche sich so angehört hat als ob Luft im Öl wäre. Hab jetzt die Befürchtung das die dämpfungsseite undicht ist. Muss also in nach ein paar Fahrten nochmal nachschauen. Oder gibt's nen anderen Tipp zum prüfen?



Ich würde mir eher Gedanken, wenn in der Dämpfungskartusche deiner Metric keine Luft drin wär. Dann hättest du nämlich eine wunderschön aussehende Gabel, die sich aber leider nicht bewegen kann. 
Also: Dass sich das so anhört, als ob das Luft drin wäre, hört sich deswegen so an, weil da Luft drin is. Das passt schon so bei der HLR Twin-Tube Dämpfung der Metrics.
Alles ist gut! 

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## steffpro (3. Juni 2015)

Ok, danke. Ich hab es mit einer geschlossenen Dämpfung wie beim Bioniconsystem gleichgesetzt. Wusste nicht, dass in der metric ein offenes System drin ist.


----------



## baumbart (4. Juni 2015)

Fragen an Sacki oder andere Experten:

SAG: Muss der allein durch das Fahrzeuggewicht eingesunkene Kolbenweg zu den üblichen 15-30% dazu gerechnet werden?

Die High speed compression (HSC) ist für mich als "Laien" sehr schwer einzustellen. Man bekommt im Gegensatz zur LSC beim einfachen Testen (im Stand oder kurze Probefahrt) keinerlei Rückmeldung über die Auswirkung einer Verstellung. Bei Sprüngen im Bikepark möglicherweise schon - nur da bin ich leider (noch) nie gewesen . Welche Einstellung würdest du als erfahrener Biker für, sagen wir, normale wurzelige Trails empfehlen (nix extremes)?


-> Klasse wäre Empfehlung für Gabel, Magura Dämpfer und X-Fusion Dämpfer

Beeinflusst die Einstellung von HSC eigentlich auch wieder indirekt die von LSC?

Es geht um die untere Luftfedereinheit der Gabel. Soll diese höheren oder niedrigeren Druck als die obere haben? Ihr empfehlt ja 0,5 Bar mehr. Ich frage deshalb, weil bei Serienschaltung von oberer und unterer Luftkartusche ist es doch prinzipiell egal, welche niedriger befüllt ist. Das Ansprechverhalten wird einfach von der Luftkartusche mit niedrigerem Luftdruck bestimmt - richtig? Oder soll das Ansprechverhalten rein durch die obere Kartusche definiert und die Gefahr des Durchschlagens durch die untere Kartusche verringert werden - was aber prinzipiell von der Reihenfolge wieder wurscht wäre?

X-Fusion Dämpfer: Für was ist die Einstellung der Endprogression (schwarzes Drehrad am Piggyback) gut? Wie verstellt man das eigentlich - hab mit normaler Kraft erfolglos versucht da zu drehen?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. Juni 2015)

Echt jetzt?
Suche defekt und auch sonst keine Ahnung?
Warum hast du dann den teureren Dämpfer?
Ich verstehe solche Leute nicht.

zu 1. bis 30% ist eine Empfehlung für den (Gesamt)Sag, willst du da jetzt den Anteil des Bikegewichts raus- oder zurechnen?
zu 2. wenn du von der Wirkung bzw. Verstellung der HSC nix merkst, dann ignoriere sie halt
zu 4. vermutlich nicht, da das Bypassventil erst bei großen Ölbewegungen öffnet, vorher fließt kein relevantes Ölvolumen durch die HSC-Shims oder das HSC-Ventil.
zu 5. Im Prinzip ists wurscht, wo du höheren Druck fährst, wenn es nur um die Progression geht, aber im abgesenkten Modus würde ich die härter befüllte Feder wegen der geringeren Wippneigung aktiv halten wollen, also die untere.
zu 6. die Endprogression dient genau dazu, die Progression zum Ende des Federwegs einzustellen, also die Federrate steigen zu lassen, vermutlich durch Anpassung des Restluftvolumens, z.B. als Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## baumbart (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo A-Surfer!

Zu 1) Hab grad bemerkt, wenn man beim Bionicon Setup nicht aufpasst und auch die Gabel etwas nach unten drückt, dann hat man ca. 2cm Federweg verschenkt - was dann so ausschaut, als ob es SAG wäre. Also Fahrzeuggewicht würde ich sagen vernachlässigbar.
Zu 2) Es gibt Leute die sowas verstehen wollen, auch wenn es wurscht ist ;-)
Zu 5) Gute Antwort! Leuchet ein.

Black is beautiful ;-)

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Sackmann (4. Juni 2015)

@baumbart:
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/setup-guides.html
Goto -> setup guide HLR Air
Des weiteren ist mir nicht klar, was du mit Fahrzeuggewicht meinst. Kein Dämpfer, den ich kenne, federt unter dem eigengewicht des Fahrrades ein.
Und ja es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob die obere oder untere Kammer mit mehr Druck aufgepumpt ist, da die Kammern komplett unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind. Unten kleine Negativkammer und oben groooße Negativkammer zum Beispiel.
Die Werte sind NICHT austauschbar.


----------



## baumbart (4. Juni 2015)

Danke Sacki, damit wird vieles klar 

Jedoch das Thema mit dem Reservoir ist mir noch etwas nebulös, und zwar






Also der Luftdruck im Reservoir bestimmt die Federkraft über den GESAMTEN Federweg. Das einstellbare Kammervolumen NUR die Federkraft am Ende des Federwegs. Das ist klar. Nur: Wie wirkt sich die Federkraft nun als weitere Größe auf das Dämpfungsverhalten aus? Eigentlich ist doch mit Zug- und Druckstufeneinstellung das Dämpfungsverhalten bereits definiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (4. Juni 2015)

Der Druck im Piggyback spielt prinzipiell keine Rolle, solange er im angegebenen Bereich zwischen 180 und 300psi ist.
Wenn du mehr Druck im Piggyback hast, dann brauchst du eben weniger Druck in der Hauptkammer, um bei gleichem Sag zu bleiben.
Theoretisch könnte man auch mit extrem hohem Druck in der Piggyback-Kammer fahren und mit gar keinem Druck in der Hauptkammer.
Die beiden Luftkammern (Piggyback + Hauptkammer) sind parallel geschaltet und befinden sich im "Gleichgewicht".

Wenn du allerdings das Volumen in der Piggyback-Kammer änderst (durch drehen der kreuzförmigen Mutter am Piggyback -> 3mm Inbus als Tool in die seitlichen Löchen [dafür sind sie da] funzt sehr gut auch bei vollem Piggybackdruck), dann änderst du das Kammervolumen und die Progression ändert sich.

So einfach ist das...


----------



## baumbart (4. Juni 2015)

ok, vereinfacht dient das Piggy der End-Progression und gut ist's
Mach jetzt mal die 12bar rein und dann bestimme ich nochmal neu den SAG.
Merci


----------



## baumbart (5. Juni 2015)

Hab heute mal versucht die kreuzförmigen Mutter am Piggyback zu drehen (mit eingestecktem Imbus). Da dreht sich absolut gar nix. Das Teil hat zwar ein leichtes Spiel in beide Richtungen aber Drehen - no way (auch nicht mit reduziertem Druck im Piggy). Was mach ich da falsch??


----------



## steffpro (6. Juni 2015)

Jetzt fahr doch erstmal bevor damit rumspielst. Brauchst sowieso erst wenn gröbere Sprünge machst. Schau einfach mal das der sag und rebound stimmt.  Dann machst lsc und hsc ganz auf und fährst mal nen Trail mit ein paar Absätzen und kleine Sprüngen. Am besten ne Strecke die du kennst und dich halbwegs sicher dort fühlst. Wenn der Dämpfer ganz einfedert drehst den hsc zur Hälfte zu. Dann wieder die gleiche Strecke fahren. Dann wieder schauen wie es aussieht.  Entweder vom restweg wieder die Hälfte zu oder auf. Je nachdem ob der Dämpfer noch durchschlägt oder nicht. So immer weiter probieren bis es passt. Wenn hsc passt machst das gleiche mit der lsc. Wünsche dir viel Spaß dabei.  Wenn nachher alles passt kannst den Trail mit verbundenen Augen fahren und traust dich in bikepark.


----------



## Sackmann (6. Juni 2015)

baumbart schrieb:


> Hab heute mal versucht die kreuzförmigen Mutter am Piggyback zu drehen (mit eingestecktem Imbus). Da dreht sich absolut gar nix. Das Teil hat zwar ein leichtes Spiel in beide Richtungen aber Drehen - no way (auch nicht mit reduziertem Druck im Piggy). Was mach ich da falsch??


Das Ding dreht sich ganz bestimmt. Wenn es sich nicht dreht, dann glaub ich das erst, wenn ich es selbst in der Hand hab. 
Lass doch mal den ganzen Druck ab
und dann dreh erst mal rechts rum. Ich meine, die Teile sind nicht auf komplett progressiv gedreht. Von daher sollte eigentlich ein Rechtsdreh erstmal funktionieren.


----------



## baumbart (6. Juni 2015)

Hier mal alles was ich mir zum Thema EINSTELLEN zusammen getragen habe (ohne Gewähr)...



*Allgemeines:*

Ist die Zugstufendämpfung/Rebound zu niedrig, federt Gabel oder Dämpfer nach dem Einfedern zu schnell aus und das Laufrad springt vom Boden hoch. Ist die Zugstufendämpfung zu hoch eingestellt, federt die Gabel zu langsam aus und kann bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen im Gelände nicht reagieren.
Grundregel: So schnell wie möglich, so langsam wie nötig.

Die High Speed Druckstufe fängt Stöße ab, die nur kurz auf die Gabel einwirken, zum Beispiel Wurzeln, Steine oder Stufen. Je höher die High Speed Druckstufe, desto größer ist zudem der Durchschlagschutz.
--> nicht so einfach einzustellen

Die Low Speed Druckstufe wirkt dem Druck entgegen, der länger anhält, wie zum Beispiel beim Durchfahren von Anliegern, bei Gewichtsverlagerungen oder beim Bremsen. Die Low Speed Druckstufe verhindert dann das Einsinken der Gabel, was den Federweg verringern würde.
--> sofort spürbare Auswirkung

SAG einstellen:
Druckstufen öffnen. Setze dich jetzt vorsichtig auf den Sattel und nimm Deine ganz normale Fahrposition ein. Die Füße dürfen dabei nicht mehr den Boden berühren. Der Dämpfer federt jetzt ein und schiebt den Gummiring nach unten. Achte beim Absteigen darauf, dass der Dämpfer nicht durch ruckartige Bewegungen mehr als nötig einfedert. Jetzt kannst Du den Sag messen – also den Abstand vom Dämpferkörper bis zum Gummiring. Je nach Fahrstil, Bike-Kategorie und persönlichem Geschmack sollte der Sag etwa 25 - 30% (Downhill) des Gesamtfederwegs ausmachen. Beim Dämpfer sind es sogar bis zu 35-40% bei Downhill.


*Bionicon System:*
Die obere Luftkartusche generiert die Hälfte des Federwegs und ist für die Geometrieverstellung zuständig. Insgesamt hat dieses System jeweils 2 Positiv- und Negativkammern. Alle vier Kammern werden beim Setup befüllt. Der B-Switch trennt die Positivkammern von Dämpfer und Gabel.

Die untere Luftkartusche ist unabhängig vom Bionicon System, diesem jedoch in Reihe geschalten und somit für die restlichen 50% des Federwegs zuständig. Außerdem kann man die Federkennlinie (Endprogression) dadurch beeinflussen. Aus diesem Grunde ist die untere Kartusche immer mit etwas höherem Druck als oben zu fahren.

A) Bionicon Setup:

Klappe öffnen
B-Switch kurz betätigen
Pumpen. Immer vor dem Messen B-Switch kurz betätigen.
Zum Abschluss den B-Switch betätigen und den Dämpfer  zusammen pressen (Achtung: Darauf achten, dass die Gabel dabei nicht einfedert!) B-Switch lösen und Klappe schließen. Hinweis: Der B-Odo fährt beim Zusammendrücken nicht komplett ein, es bleiben 2mm. Auch wird der Kolben ohne Last beim anschließenden erstmaligen Betätigen des B-Switch weitere 3mm ausgefahren.

B) Priming:
Die Negativkammer der unteren Kartusche muss regelmäßig "geprimed" werden. Dazu Luft aus der Positivkammer komplett ablassen. Dann nochmal den Lenker für 2s nachdrücken. Wieder aufpumpen.


*Metric Gabeleinstellung:*

Obere Luftkammer zum Einstellen des SAG: 54mm = 30% bei 180er Gabel 
Mein Setup: 6,5bar
Hinweis: Bionicon Setup danach immer durchführen!


Untere Luftkammer: 50% des Federwegs. etwa 0,5bar höher als oben 
Hinweis: Bei Änderung wird der SAG beeinflusst!


LSC (blau8) unten: Ganz herausdrehen (Uhrzeigersinn) = minimale Dämpfung 
Mein Setup: 3 Klicks zurück


HSC (gold16) unten: Ganz herausdrehen (Uhrzeigersinn) = minimale Dämpfung
Mein Setup: 6 Klicks zurück


Rebound/low speed Zugstufe (rot20): Ganz herausdrehen (gegen Uhrzeigersinn) = schnell
Mein Setup: 10 Klicks zurück 
Hinweis: So schnell wie möglich, so langsam wie nötig!


Normwerte für obere und untere Luftkartusche:





*Dämpfer Einstellung X-Fusion Vector Air HLR:*

SAG: 27mm=40% bei 180er
Mein Setup: 6 bar


Rebound (rot30): Ganz herausdrehen (gegen Uhrzeigersinn) = schnell
Mein Setup: 10 Klicks im Uhrzeigersinn zurück

HSC (gold14): Ganz herausdrehen (gegen Uhrzeigersinn) = minimale Dämpfung
Mein Setup: 5 Klicks zurück

LSC (blau8): Ganz herausdrehen (gegen Uhrzeigersinn) = minimale Dämpfung
Mein Setup: 2 Klicks zurück

Piggyback: 
A) Federkraft steigt mit Luftdruck. ACHTUNG: Minimum 12bar einfüllen (max. 20bar)
Hinweis: Reservoir und Hauptkammer sind parallel geschalten. Beim Abschrauben des Pumpenventils etwa 3 bar Druckverlust!
B) Endprogression (schwarzes Drehrad am Piggyback): Erhöhung der Federkraft am Ende des Federwegs. Im Uhrzeigersinn wird die Kammer kleiner und die Federkraft größer. ACHTUNG: Vor der Verstellung Druck ablassen um den Verstellmechanismus zu lösen!!!
Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter bieten ein größeres Ölvolumen und damit tendenziell mehr Temperaturstabilität. Außerdem lässt sich die Endprogression damit einstellen.


*Anhang:*
Herstellerunterlagen:
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/setup-guides.html

Videos:
http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/service-videos.html


----------



## triple-ooo (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Heute wollte ich das erste Mal die Federung meines Metric-Evos etwas besser auf meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Bislang war ja alles erst Mal auf "Mittelstellung". Hilfsmittel waren das Evo-Handbuch und das Setup-Handbuch der Metric.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich entnervt aufgegeben habe .

Entweder bin ich einfach zu doof, oder der einzige Evo-Käufer, der mangels Fully und Bionicon-Erfahrung mit den ganzen Fachbegriffen und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (noch dazu ohne erklärende Abbildungen) nichts anzufangen weis. Ich für mich habe den Eindruck, die beiden Handbücher sind von Insidern für Insider und für die Doppelbrückengabel erstellt worden. Aber wer erklärt mir dann als Newbie mein neues Fahrrad??

Ein echter Witz ist übrigens das Setup-Handbuch der Metric von X-Fusion. Fließtext im Blocksatz, natürlich in Englisch und auch noch in Großschrift geschrieben. Das alles ohne Bilder. Das geht garnicht!!

Liebe Bionicons!
Bitte, bitte  schaut euch das Handbuch einmal mit den Augen eines Neulings an und fügt vor allem erklärende Abbildungen ein. Optimal eingestellt macht Evo fahren noch mehr Spaß!

So, das musste raus!
Nix für ungut!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Juni 2015)

hab mir gerade mal den Setupguide für die Metric angeschaut. Wo ist das Problem? Das Layout ist ätzend, keine Frage. Aber das Problem für dich ist möglicherweise, dass im Guide nicht steht, welches Ziel DU mit dem Setup erreichen willst. Mit den Einstellungen löst du Probleme, die du evtl. gar nicht hast! Ist dir die Federung zu weich oder zu hart? Fehlt dir Dämpfung oder ist dir die Federung überdämpft? Was sind deine Bedürfnisse?
Wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere, dann hast du iwo geschrieben, dass du den Federweg gar nicht benötigst, sondern aus Komfortgründen nutzt. Ist das so, dann kannst du dir das Spielen an der Dämpfung fast sparen.
Stell die Zugstufe so ein, dass du beim Fahren nicht soviel wippst und fertig.


----------



## triple-ooo (19. Juni 2015)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> hab mir gerade mal den Setupguide für die Metric angeschaut. Wo ist das Problem? Das Layout ist ätzend, keine Frage. Aber das Problem für dich ist möglicherweise, dass im Guide nicht steht, welches Ziel DU mit dem Setup erreichen willst. Mit den Einstellungen löst du Probleme, die du evtl. gar nicht hast! Ist dir die Federung zu weich oder zu hart? Fehlt dir Dämpfung oder ist dir die Federung überdämpft? Was sind deine Bedürfnisse?
> Wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere, dann hast du iwo geschrieben, dass du den Federweg gar nicht benötigst, sondern aus Komfortgründen nutzt. Ist das so, dann kannst du dir das Spielen an der Dämpfung fast sparen.
> Stell die Zugstufe so ein, dass du beim Fahren nicht soviel wippst und fertig.



Sorry, aber was hat das alles mit meinem Post zu tun??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. Juni 2015)

Gar nichts.
Nix für ungut


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Juni 2015)

Das es hier um Einstellungen geht:
Im Tech Talk Forum habe ich den Hinweis auf diese Seite gefunden. Ich halte das für einen sehr überzeugenden Weg für eine optimale Feder-Dämpfer-Einstellung. Schade, dass das nicht Bionicon gestartet hat.


----------



## hulster (21. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das es hier um Einstellungen geht:
> Im Tech Talk Forum habe ich den Hinweis auf diese Seite gefunden. Ich halte das für einen sehr überzeugenden Weg für eine optimale Feder-Dämpfer-Einstellung. Schade, dass das nicht Bionicon gestartet hat.



Wird für Bionicon Gabeln wegen der 2 Positiv-Kammern nicht funktionieren. Steht auch drin, dass die von einer Positiv-Kammer ausgehen. Der Federweg wird an Hand der Druck-Änderung berechnet.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Juni 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Wird für Bionicon Gabeln wegen der 2 Positiv-Kammern nicht funktionieren. Steht auch drin, dass die von einer Positiv-Kammer ausgehen....


Schon klar. Das ist aber kein grundsätzliches Problem. Wenn sich das erst einmal bewährt hat, ist der Weg frei.


----------



## Trigan (5. Juli 2015)

Ich muß an meinem Evo den Dämpfer austauschen. Wenn ich den Dämpfer drehe, um ihn von der Bionicon Aufnahme zu lösen, dreht sich aber etwas in der Bionicon Aufnahme mit. D. h. ich kann solange drehen wie ich will, der Dämpfer lässt sich nicht lösen. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich falsch mache.


----------



## Sackmann (5. Juli 2015)

Wieso musst du da den Dämpfer austauschen? Defekt?
Löse den hinteren Dämpferbolzen, und bewege den Dämpferaus dieser Aufnahme. Dann steck den Bolzen durch das Dämpferauge und lass ihn auf der Seite in Fahrtrichtung links herausschauen. Da klopfst du jetzt mit nem Kunststoffhammer drauf (also in Losdrehrichtung). Durch den Ruck löst dich das ganz easy.
Du kannst auch was anderes durchstecken, dass gut vom Durchmesser her genau passt, es muss nicht unbedingt der Dämpferbolzen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelott (5. Juli 2015)

Ich lege immer ein Kühl- Pad für einige Minuten auf die Adapter- Dämpfer Verschraubung. Durch die Ankühlung zieht sich das Material etwas zusammen und Du kannst ganz easy per Hand den Dämpfer abschrauben (in die richtige Richtung drehen!).


----------



## Trigan (5. Juli 2015)

@Lanzelott,
Danke fuer den Tipp. Dämpfer ist nun draussen.

@Sackmann,
ich hatte letzte Woche bei Euch angerufen. Egal auf welche Stufe ich den Rebound eingestellt habe, war die Ausferungsgeschwindigkeit gefühlt unverändert. Auch die drei verschiedenen Hebeleinstellungen (Firm....) haben keinen spürbaren Unterschied gezeigt. Das war vor wenigen Tagen noch anders. Desweiteren hörte der Dämpfer sich beim ausfedern an als ob er anschlägt. Den Fehler hätte ich wohl noch selbst beseitigen können. Der freundliche Kollege meinte aber die beiden ersten Fehler könnte ich selbst nicht beheben. Das neue Problem ist jetzt, das ich die aufpreispflichtigen Bushings bestellt habe. Der erhaltene Dämpfer hat eine schmale Buchse, so dass meine Bushings nicht passen. Wie bekomme ich die ca. 1mm Dicke Buchse heraus oder muss ich jetzt beide Dämpfer einsenden und erhalte einen neuen ohne diese Buchse?


----------



## ATw (7. Juli 2015)

triple-ooo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Heute wollte ich das erste Mal die Federung meines Metric-Evos etwas besser auf meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Bislang war ja alles erst Mal auf "Mittelstellung". Hilfsmittel waren das Evo-Handbuch und das Setup-Handbuch der Metric.
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich entnervt aufgegeben habe .
> ...



Tach! 
Ich hab eben gesehen, dass du im Raum Altmühltal fährst. Soll ich dir beim einstellen deines Fahrwerks mal behilflich sein? Ich wohne in der Gegend.
So schwer ist das nicht, vorraus gesetzt du bringst etwas Hirnschmalz und Verstand mit 

Beste Grüße


----------



## triple-ooo (8. Juli 2015)

ATw schrieb:


> Tach!
> Ich hab eben gesehen, dass du im Raum Altmühltal fährst. Soll ich dir beim einstellen deines Fahrwerks mal behilflich sein? Ich wohne in der Gegend.
> So schwer ist das nicht, vorraus gesetzt du bringst etwas Hirnschmalz und Verstand mit
> Beste Grüße



Das nenne ich mal Nachbarschaftshilfe! Danke! 
Mit etwas "Hirnschmalz und Verstand"  hab ich s jetzt sogar selbst hinbekommen und siehe da, die Sänfte schwebt wirklich noch mal etwas weicher.

Dass wir uns noch nicht unterwegs getroffen haben. Bin öfter auch mal in den Hügeln östlich DON unterwegs da ich ~20km flussabwärts wohne. Dein Treck ist mir übrigens schon des öfteren positiv aufgefallen. Starkes Stück und schön fotografiert!


----------



## fabi.e (9. Juli 2015)

Frage , sind die schrauben vom rocker ganz normale Gewinde oder umgekehrt? Ich bekomme die Dinger ums verrecken nicht raus. Mein inbus ist auch schon drin verkantet, sprich der 6kant Kopf ist ausgenudelt. Föhn hat auch nix gebracht


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juli 2015)

Das sind ganz normale Rechtsgewinde, die mit Loctite gesichert sind.
Wie lange hast du nochmal dein Bike?


----------



## fabi.e (9. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Das sind ganz normale Rechtsgewinde, die mit Loctite gesichert sind.
> Wie lange hast du nochmal dein Bike?


Seit einer Woche .
Habe mir aber nun den 160er rocker bestellt weil mir die 180 hinten doch zu träge sind und ich mit einer 160er Gabel nun fahre.

Ich Frage mich, wer das ding so fest zieht , dass man die schrauben Köpfe kaputt dreht. Wie bekomme ich die Schraube nun je da wieder raus? Ich denke damit hängt auch das Problem zusammen, dass ich den Dämpfer hinten kaum rein bekommen habe. Weil es einfach nur extrem zusammen gepresst ist.





Wie bekomme ich die Schraube da ab? Raus drehen lässt sich da nun nichts mehr.
Das bike soll nächsten Samstag 3 Woche mit auf Tour. Wie können wir das am besten abwickeln? Ich finde es irgendwie ziemlich argerlich, dass man da plötzlich mit nem inbus durch dreht, weils so fest gezogen wurde.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juli 2015)

Die Dinger sind mit Loctite eingeklebt und mit 20-25 Nm angezogen. Wenn man die locker machen will, dann reicht Regel warmmachen mit Fön und dann Lösen mit einem guten 6mm Inbus. Der innensechskant in der Schraube ist auch sehr tief gehalten für viel Eingriff. Nicht versuchen, erst zu lösen und dann warmmachen, wenn's nicht rausgeht. Dann ist's nämlich schon zu spät. Jetzt hilft nur noch Rausbohren mit dem Ausdreher. Kann jede Werkstatt machen. Die Schrauben gibt's bei uns im Shop. Das ist echt scheisse gelaufen.


----------



## fabi.e (9. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind mit Loctite eingeklebt und mit 20-25 Nm angezogen. Wenn man die locker machen will, dann reicht Regel warmmachen mit Fön und dann Lösen mit einem guteb 6mm Inbus. Nicht versuchen, erst zu lösen und dann warmmachen. Dann ist's nämlich schon zu spät. Jetzt hilft nur noch Rausbohren mit dem Ausdreher. Kann jede Werkstatt machen. Die Schrauben gibt's bei uns im Shop. Scheisse gelaufen.


Meinst du jede Fahrrad Werkstatt oder meinst du ne Schlosser/Metaller Werkstatt? Hört sich erstmal beruhigend an. Werde dann morgen direkt mal die schrauben ordern...


----------



## Sackmann (9. Juli 2015)

Ich würde, wenn die Auswahl da ist, erstmal zu nem Schlosser gehen. Der soll dann vorbohren und dann mit nem Linksausdreher das Ding rausdrehen. Aber wenn die jetzt noch fest ist, dann lass sie doch drin, bis die neue da ist. Solange kannste doch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind mit Loctite eingeklebt und mit 20-25 Nm angezogen. Wenn man die locker machen will, dann reicht Regel warmmachen mit Fön und dann Lösen mit einem guten 6mm Inbus. Der innensechskant in der Schraube ist auch sehr tief gehalten für viel Eingriff. Nicht versuchen, erst zu lösen und dann warmmachen, wenn's nicht rausgeht. Dann ist's nämlich schon zu spät. Jetzt hilft nur noch Rausbohren mit dem Ausdreher. Kann jede Werkstatt machen. Die Schrauben gibt's bei uns im Shop. Das ist echt scheisse gelaufen.



Also ich muß sagen, die Schrauben vom Rocker am Alva sind leider sehr leicht rund-zu-drehen..
Hier wäre ein größerer Inbus wirklich sinnvoll.

Ich habe mir dann selber einen Schlüssel gemacht, den ich in Kombination mit einem Inbus nahm.
Schlüssel hat die 'Radius-Außenkontur' außerhalb des Inbus.
Damit kriegte ich auch meine ebenfalls ausgenudelten Dinger raus.

Habe glaube noch einen solchen Schlüssel zuhause rumliegen. Falls du ihn brauchst => PN.
Dann schicke ich ihn dir zu.
Kann heut abend mal nachschauen ob ich ihn noch habe und ob er am Evo auch paßt....

Sieht in etwa so aus:


----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2015)

Damage hör mal bittel auf, Alva-Schrauben mit EVO-Schrauben zu vergleichen, denn anscheinend hast du die EVO Schrauben noch nicht angezogen. Alva hat 5mm Inbus, EVO 6mm. EVO hat auch ungefähr die doppelte Eingrifftiefe. Ich hab EVO-Schrauben schon zigmal aufgemacht, um zu sehen, wie gut oder schlecht die aufgehen. Noch nie habe ich bisher eine auch nur annähernd rund gedreht. Ich werde heute auch nochmal extra welche von den Blank-Rahmen testweise aufmachen.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2015)

ok, dann ists ja gut....die vom Alva sind und waren einfach ******.
Die vom Evo hab ich schon an 2 Rädern demontiert, ging gut.
Jedenfalls ist eine 'Schlüssel-Lösung' von mir eleganter als die Bohr-Variante


----------



## fabi.e (10. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ok, dann ists ja gut....die vom Alva sind und waren einfach ******.
> Die vom Evo hab ich schon an 2 Rädern demontiert, ging gut.
> Jedenfalls ist eine 'Schlüssel-Lösung' von mir eleganter als die Bohr-Variante



Guten Morgen!
Danke für das Hilfeangebot!!
Setzt man den Schlüssel dann außen, an die einkerbungen an? 
Das müssten bei den EVO Schrauben ja 5 runde einkerbungen sein.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2015)

Hi,
ja genau da wird er angesetzt.
Schön plan angelegt, kriegte ich am Alva das ausgenudelte Ding problemlos raus.


----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2015)

Warum dann so eine Aussage?


damage0099 schrieb:


> Also ich muß sagen, die Schrauben sind wirklich schei**e.
> Hier wäre ein größerer Inbus wirklich sinnvoll.


Ich muss sagen, dass mich so etwas echt ärgert. Überlegt doch bitte erst, bevor ihr solche Kommentare loslasst. 
Und noch dazu, wenn du beim EVO die Schrauben schon problemlos geöffnet hast. 
Möchtest du denn auch eine G1 Gabel mit einer G2s vergleichen?
Sorry für diese deutlichen Worte, aber mit solchen Kommentaren kann man eine Welle lostreten (dabei meine ich nicht unbedingt hier im Bionicon-Forum, da "kennen" wir uns quasi alle), sondern generell. Ein nicht überlegter und falscher Kommentar losgelassen, und schon geht´s los mit einen Shitstorm der auf BS basiert.


----------



## slash-sash (10. Juli 2015)

Beantwortet mir doch mal bitte die Frage, und das ist ernst gemeint, warum sind Innensechskantschrauben im Automobilbereich (eigentlich fast überall, wenn ich mal so nachdenke) verschwunden und in der Bikebranche wird vehement dran fest gehalten?!
Ok, einen Vorteil haben die Inbusschrauben: wenn er mal ausgenudelt ist, kann man nen Torx-Schlüssel rein kloppen 
Nee, im Ernst. Ich verstehe die Sinnhaftigkeit von Inbusschrauben nicht mehr, seid es Torx gibt. 
Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd. 


Sascha


----------



## fabi.e (10. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja genau da wird er angesetzt.
> Schön plan angelegt, kriegte ich am Alva das ausgenudelte Ding problemlos raus.



Hört sich top an!
Sind das beim EVO denn die gleichen Dimensionen wie beim Alva? 
Wenn ja, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir das Tool mal für nen Tag leihen könntest 
Bekommste sofort zurück.



Sackmann schrieb:


> Warum dann so eine Aussage?
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass mich so etwas echt ärgert. Überlegt doch bitte erst, bevor ihr solche Kommentare loslasst.
> Und noch dazu, wenn du beim EVO die Schrauben schon problemlos geöffnet hast.
> ...



Sorry, kann dich ja verstehen Sacki. Auf keinen Fall will ich da nne Shitstorm antreten. Aber kannst du dir vorstellen, wie ärgerlich das ist, wenn du nur gerade das Dingen los machen willst und das Teil plötzlich kaputt geht und man dann erstmal jemanden finden muss, Fahrerei usw, der das wieder hinbekommt, weil es extremst fest sitzt?
Die rechte Seite habe ich ja sogar auf bekommen. Aber links tat und tut sich leider überhaupt nix. Mit erhitzen usw....


----------



## EvoRookie (10. Juli 2015)

Schlechtes Werkzeug und mangelnde Fachkenntnis = Schrauben und Hersteller sind schuld.

Find die Gleichung lustig 

*ironiemodus an*
Das ne Schraube am Rocker fest ist, ist wirklich ungewöhnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Warum dann so eine Aussage?
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass mich so etwas echt ärgert. Überlegt doch bitte erst, bevor ihr solche Kommentare loslasst.
> Und noch dazu, wenn du beim EVO die Schrauben schon problemlos geöffnet hast.
> ...



Habs ja schon editiert......


Das war auf die Schrauben vom Alva bezogen.
Die vom Evo sind gut.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hört sich top an!
> Sind das beim EVO denn die gleichen Dimensionen wie beim Alva?
> Wenn ja, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir das Tool mal für nen Tag leihen könntest
> Bekommste sofort zurück.



Wie gesagt, kann heut abend schauen, ob er paßt.
Sacki kann das best. sofort beantworten


----------



## EvoRookie (10. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ........warum sind Innensechskantschrauben im Automobilbereich (eigentlich fast überall, wenn ich mal so nachdenke) verschwunden ......
> Sascha


 
Stimmt so auch nicht, ich hab schon zich Kärren zerlegt und immer sind Inbus und Torx verbaut.
Mit schlechtem Werkzeug bringst übrigens jede Schraube, auch Torx, rund.......


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2015)

EvoRookie schrieb:


> Schlechtes Werkzeug und mangelnde Fachkenntnis = Schrauben und Hersteller sind schuld.
> 
> Find die Gleichung lustig
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt: Evo-Rocker-Schrauben und Alva-Rocker-Schrauben sind 2 Paar Schuhe.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hört sich top an!
> Sind das beim EVO denn die gleichen Dimensionen wie beim Alva?
> Wenn ja, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir das Tool mal für nen Tag leihen könntest
> Bekommste sofort zurück.


Hi,
das Tool paßt leider nicht.
Ich könnte vllt. am Montag eins machen lassen, und abends verschicken.
Oder du bastelst dir eins.
Alternativ wie oben beschrieben....


----------



## hulster (10. Juli 2015)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hört sich top an!
> Sind das beim EVO denn die gleichen Dimensionen wie beim Alva?
> Wenn ja, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du mir das Tool mal für nen Tag leihen könntest
> Bekommste sofort zurück.



Wenn du die neuen Schrauben hast, kannst du auch die hier schon nebenbei erwähnte Torx-Variante probieren.
Dann kannste dir den Schlosser eventuell sparen. Aber warm machen nicht vergessen und nur einen Versuch ruckartig zu lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2015)

Bei all der Diskussion noch gut gemeinter ein Tipp: Solche Schrauben löst man nach dem Erhitzen sehr langsam, und zieht sie auch genauso langsam wieder an, dann klappt das auch in der Regel ohne Probleme. Und man sollte natürlich immer gutes Werkzeug nutzen, das scharfe Kanten hat und maßhaltig ist. Die Schrauben und Bolzen beim EVO sind so gestaltet, dass sie wirlklich viel Drehoment aushalten. Tiefer Eingriff und 6mm Weite am Rocker sorgen dafür. Die halten weit mehr als die 20-25Nm aus, bevor sie rund werden. Ab ca. 30Nm erstmal leichte Verformung in den Ecken, ohne das die Schraube wirklich rund wird. 
Das soll kein schlaues "Dahergerede" sein, sondern ein ernstgemeinter Rat. Wenn man öffnet, ohne dass man erhitzt kann das bröckelnde Sicherungsmittel mit etwas Pech das Gewinde blockieren.


----------



## Sackmann (10. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Beantwortet mir doch mal bitte die Frage, und das ist ernst gemeint, warum sind Innensechskantschrauben im Automobilbereich (eigentlich fast überall, wenn ich mal so nachdenke) verschwunden und in der Bikebranche wird vehement dran fest gehalten?!
> Ok, einen Vorteil haben die Inbusschrauben: wenn er mal ausgenudelt ist, kann man nen Torx-Schlüssel rein kloppen
> Nee, im Ernst. Ich verstehe die Sinnhaftigkeit von Inbusschrauben nicht mehr, seid es Torx gibt.
> Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd.
> ...



1. Einen maßhaltigen Torx in Alu zu produzieren ist immer noch aufwändig und schwierig. Hatten wir bei EVO samples bereits probiert und wieder verworfen. 
2. gute, vor allem maßhaltige Torx-Bits oder Werkzeuge zu finden ist ebenfalls nicht ganz einfach
3. Verwechslungsgefahr bei der Werkzeuggröße: In viele Innensechsrund-Schrauben bekommt man auch ein zu kleines Werkzeug rein (z.B. T15 anstatt T20), das greift, und unter Umständen geht die Schraube damit auch auf und ich mach mir den Innensechsrund nur hässlich. Unter anderen Umständen aber auch nicht und das Ding ist im Arsch.
Innensechskant sind auch bei weniger versierten Schraubern eher bekannt und bei richtiger Anwendung machen auch die keine Probleme.


----------



## hulster (10. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei all der Diskussion noch gut gemeinter ein Tipp: Solche Schrauben löst man nach dem Erhitzen sehr langsam, und zieht sie auch genauso langsam wieder an, dann klappt das auch in der Regel ohne Probleme. Und man sollte natürlich immer gutes Werkzeug nutzen, das scharfe Kanten hat und maßhaltig ist. Die Schrauben und Bolzen beim EVO sind so gestaltet, dass sie wirlklich viel Drehoment aushalten. Tiefer Eingriff und 6mm Weite am Rocker sorgen dafür. Die halten weit mehr als die 20-25Nm aus, bevor sie rund werden. Ab ca. 30Nm erstmal leichte Verformung in den Ecken, ohne das die Schraube wirklich rund wird.
> Das soll kein schlaues "Dahergerede" sein, sondern ein ernstgemeinter Rat. Wenn man öffnet, ohne dass man erhitzt kann das bröckelnde Sicherungsmittel mit etwas Pech das Gewinde blockieren.



Für die Normalen natürlich - aber in seinem Fall hat er wahrscheinlich nur einen Versuch. Und das Einkerb-Verhalten - ich nenn das jetzt mal so - in so ner kaputten Schraube ist nach meiner Erfahrung besser, wenn ruckartig. Nen Torx ist ja scharfkantig und KANN sich einkerben, wogegen nen Innensechskant das Material nur Richtung "Rundloch" verformt.


----------



## hulster (10. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> 2. gute, vor allem maßhaltige Torx-Bits oder Werkzeuge zu finden ist ebenfalls nicht ganz einfach



Nöh - ganz einfach. Gute Werkzeuge kosten gutes Geld - wie gute Räder.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nöh - ganz einfach. Gute Werkzeuge kosten gutes Geld - wie gute Räder.


Ich hab mir ein gutes Rad gekauft und fahre erst einmal statt zu schräubeln. Das mach ich dann mit 80, wenn ich den Berg nicht mehr hoch schaffe, weil Bionicon das e-ram nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.


----------



## hulster (11. Juli 2015)

Nen bisschen Pflege muss sein - dann hat man länger was davon. 

Ich hab noch nicht viel dran geschraubt. Nur die RSC runtergeschmissen und gegen Saint/XT getauscht.
Es gibt nicht nur Fahrräder für die man Werkzeug braucht. 
Nachdem ich erfahren hatte, dass die Hinterbauschrauben mit Loctite gesichert sind, habe ich tunlichst die Finger von gelassen und koontrolliert nur regelmässig auf Spiel. Aber nach 2500 km auch nicht nur ansatzweise.
Die X1 Kette ist so langsam durch, werden wahrscheinlich so 3000 km werden. Ist aber erstaunlich genug. Ne normale XT hab ich nach 1200-1300 km durch.


----------



## Felger (13. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Nen bisschen Pflege muss sein - dann hat man länger was davon.
> 
> Ich hab noch nicht viel dran geschraubt. Nur die RSC runtergeschmissen und gegen Saint/XT getauscht.
> Es gibt nicht nur Fahrräder für die man Werkzeug braucht.
> ...



bei mir hatte sich das Hauptlager schon etwas gelockert (hat man gehört). Aber seit dem nachziehen ist Ruhe.

Die Kette habe ich übrigens schon nach ca 1300 rausgeworfen - laut der Lehre war Ende. Schon geprüft? Von anderen habe ich ähnliche Angaben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Juli 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> bei mir hatte sich das Hauptlager schon etwas gelockert (hat man gehört). Aber seit dem nachziehen ist Ruhe.
> 
> Die Kette habe ich übrigens schon nach ca 1300 rausgeworfen - laut der Lehre war Ende. Schon geprüft? Von anderen habe ich ähnliche Angaben


Ich habe hier bei ibc irgendwann vom 3x500 km Ringtausch mit drei Ketten gelesen. Demnach wäre eine Kette bei 1500 (± x) km hinüber.


----------



## fabi.e (13. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei all der Diskussion noch gut gemeinter ein Tipp: Solche Schrauben löst man nach dem Erhitzen sehr langsam, und zieht sie auch genauso langsam wieder an, dann klappt das auch in der Regel ohne Probleme. Und man sollte natürlich immer gutes Werkzeug nutzen, das scharfe Kanten hat und maßhaltig ist. Die Schrauben und Bolzen beim EVO sind so gestaltet, dass sie wirlklich viel Drehoment aushalten. Tiefer Eingriff und 6mm Weite am Rocker sorgen dafür. Die halten weit mehr als die 20-25Nm aus, bevor sie rund werden. Ab ca. 30Nm erstmal leichte Verformung in den Ecken, ohne das die Schraube wirklich rund wird.
> Das soll kein schlaues "Dahergerede" sein, sondern ein ernstgemeinter Rat. Wenn man öffnet, ohne dass man erhitzt kann das bröckelnde Sicherungsmittel mit etwas Pech das Gewinde blockieren.


Problem heute mit Hilfe eines netten Menschen, der solche Sachen täglich macht gelöst. 

Hier sind die Kandidaten... Man kann sich vorstellen,welche von den beiden nicht raus kam. 

Nichts für ungut, aber das hätte ich mir unkomplizierter vorgestellt. 
Wenn ich Angst davor haben muss,was auseinander zu bauen,was mit loctite fest gemacht ist, hat es m.m.n den Zweck verfehlt . 
Sowas hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## slash-sash (13. Juli 2015)

Nichts für ungut. Aber hättest du nichts gesagt, wenn sich die Schrauben dauerhaft gelöst hätten und du vor jeder Fahrt die Schrauben hättest kontrollieren müssen? Sorry. Aber DAS hätte bei mir den Zweck verfehlt. 
Und du siehst ja, dass jemand, der damit ein wenig mehr Erfahrung hat als du, es ja scheinbar geschafft hat. 
Nicht böse sein, aber wenn man von etwas nicht ganz so viel Ahnung hat, sollte man die Finger davon lassen. Das meine ich jetzt auch im allgemeinen. 
Man sieht ja schon, wenn eine Schraube anfängt zu vernudeln. Dann höre ich auf und hole mir professionelle Hilfe. 
Es ist ein starker Charakterzug Fehler erst mal bei sich zu suchen. 
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> b
> Die Kette habe ich übrigens schon nach ca 1300 rausgeworfen - laut der Lehre war Ende. Schon geprüft? Von anderen habe ich ähnliche Angaben



Du redest von der X1 Kette? Wie gesagt - meine ist über 2500 km und der Rohloff fällt auf der 0,0075 Seite nicht durch. Schätze 3000 wird sie ca. machen. Und sie wird nicht geschont. Und wird auch nicht so wenig hochgedrückt, knapp 30.000 Hm bisher.


----------



## Felger (13. Juli 2015)

zu
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorv...ell-bestellbar-pm.759516/page-7#post-13086930
ich pack das mal hier rüber, passt eher zur Fahrwerkthematik:



Felger schrieb:


> @Sackmann: gar keine kleinen Tips?





Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich fahre momentan mit 7-7,5 oben und 10-10,5 unten.


danke - da muss ich mal etwas spielen. ich hab aktuell 9 oben und 10 unten.

@Sackmann
die Luftkammer von Metric und DA sind ja vergleichbar?

ist was an dem Gabelrest?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/edis...ride-erfahrungen.744592/page-44#post-13086662


Gpunkt schrieb:


> Übrigens gilt das auch für die Gabel, regelmäßig die Luft aus der unteren Kammer, zusammendrücken dann wieder beffüllen.
> 
> Gruß Günter


----------



## Felger (13. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Du redest von der X1 Kette? Wie gesagt - meine ist über 2500 km und der Rohloff fällt auf der 0,0075 Seite nicht durch. Schätze 3000 wird sie ca. machen. Und sie wird nicht geschont. Und wird auch nicht so wenig hochgedrückt, knapp 30.000 Hm bisher.



ja - 32 Blatt vorne - und entsprechend viel und steil hoch gefahren - das macht die Musik. Wenn man mehr Strecke macht hält sie natürlich mehr. Ich bin aber mit 2x9/1x10 vorher länger mit billigeren Ketten gefahren - deshalb die Enttäuschung mit 1x11.

Profil ca so:





Mit anderen Fahrern kann man sich da aber auch nicht direkt vergleich. Und ich trete auch seit September etwas härtere Gänge, nach dem ich eine Weile 1x9 mit 32/11-32 gefahren bin - incl Umstieg auf Clickies 

Bin auch neulich am Tegernsee mit dem 32-Blatt die furchtbare Streck zur Neureuther Alm hoch - Sacki hat mir dann nachher erzählt, dass dabei ein Teil 40% hat 

das sieht dann aber so aus


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> ja - 32 Blatt vorne - und entsprechend viel und steil hoch gefahren - das macht die Musik. Wenn man mehr Strecke macht hält sie natürlich mehr. Ich bin aber mit 2x9/1x10 vorher länger mit billigeren Ketten gefahren - deshalb die Enttäuschung mit 1x11.
> 
> Profil ca so:
> Anhang anzeigen 404110
> ...



Sach einfach mal wieviel Hm bei deinen 1300 km, dann kann man das besser einschätzen. Ich würde auch eher nach Hm bewerten, ist aber relativ unüblich. Also sag ich jetzt mal meine hat 30 THm hinter sich und wird es wahrscheinlich auf 35 THm bringen. 
Meine XT Ketten haben überlichweise gerade mal die Hälfte gehalten.


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> danke - da muss ich mal etwas spielen. ich hab aktuell 9 oben und 10 unten.



Was für ein Systemgewicht hast du? 120kg?

....oder magst du es einfach hart? 

Ich fahr mit 100kg Systemgewicht 7,5 oben und 10,5 unten. Und selbst in Finale ist weder durchgeschlagen noch durchgerauscht. Weder stolpernd noch zügig.
Ach so DA 180 natürlich.


----------



## Felger (13. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Was für ein Systemgewicht hast du? 120kg?
> 
> ....oder magst du es einfach hart?
> 
> ...



mit Rucksack ca85kg - der ganze Federweg wird aber selten ausgenutzt. meist sind noch 15mm übrig (von 180mm). Im Park und in San Remo war das Ringlein aber dann doch ganz oben. Finale auch nicht. Seit dem ich 9 Monate fast nur HT gefahren bin, da mir das ICB geklaut wurde mag ichs hart 



hulster schrieb:


> Sach einfach mal wieviel Hm bei deinen 1300 km, dann kann man das besser einschätzen. Ich würde auch eher nach Hm bewerten, ist aber relativ unüblich. Also sag ich jetzt mal meine hat 30 THm hinter sich und wird es wahrscheinlich auf 35 THm bringen.
> Meine XT Ketten haben überlichweise gerade mal die Hälfte gehalten.



gerade noch mal nachgesehen - waren < 25HM/30TM - und sogar nur 1200km


----------



## Sackmann (13. Juli 2015)

Ruhig Blut, Jungs! Ist doch gar nichts passiert! Ich persönlich zum Beispiel klebe meine Schrauben überhaupt nie nimmer niemals ein. Die ersten paar Male kontrollierte ich nach den Fahrten und ziehe nach. Danach locker sich nix mehr. Wenn sich solche Schrauben lockern, dann meist bei den ersten Fahrten. Wir verbauen aber ab Werk solch eine Schraubensicherung, weil wir natürlich so "sicher" wie möglich gehen wollen, dass nichts aufgeht. Wir können das nächste mal auch Stahlschrauben verwenden, aber dann wir sich beschwert, wenn der Rahmen 200g mehr wiegt..


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut, Jungs! Ist doch gar nichts passiert! Ich persönlich zum Beispiel klebe meine Schrauben überhaupt nie nimmer niemals ein. Die ersten paar Male kontrollierte ich nach den Fahrten und ziehe nach. Danach locker sich nix mehr. Wenn sich solche Schrauben lockern, dann meist bei den ersten Fahrten. Wir verbauen aber ab Werk solch eine Schraubensicherung, weil wir natürlich so "sicher" wie möglich gehen wollen, dass nichts aufgeht. Wir können das nächste mal auch Stahlschrauben verwenden, aber dann wir sich beschwert, wenn der Rahmen 200g mehr wiegt..



Ist doch alles gut - das Problem ist eher einfach das Handbuch. Wenn da drin steht nach X km alle Schrauben kontrollieren, werden es Leute auch tun. Wenn man dann nicht darauf hinweist, dass welche fixiert sind und wie damit umzugehen ist....
....wenn man halt so ein bike auf die Beine stellt, was sich durch viele Details wohltuend von üblichen Bikes anderer Hersteller abhebt , ist es oftmals hilfreich eine wenig mehr Aufwand in die Doku zu stecken..
.... natürlich wird es auch Leute geben die das Ding nicht Lesen...
... aber spätestens nach ein paar freundlichen Hinweisen und Erfahrungen werden auch reinschauen oder die Klappe halten.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juli 2015)

Freundlicher Hinweis aus Erfahrung: EVO Handbuch Seite 35 und 36. Da stehen alle Drehmomente für den EVO-Rahmen drin und auch, was verklebt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (14. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich wolte ich nichtz zu diesem thema sagen.
Aber als Elektromechaniker mit 27 järiger berufserfahrung überrascht es mich immer wieder wie unbelesen und murksbereit die Möchtegern Schrauber sind 
Wenn wieder mal was aus unkentniss vermurkst wurde ist der Hersteller schuld. und es dann noch hier in Wort und Bild preisgeben.


----------



## triple-ooo (14. Juli 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Eigentlich wolte ich nichtz zu diesem thema sagen.
> Aber als Elektromechaniker mit 27 järiger berufserfahrung überrascht es mich immer wieder wie unbelesen und murksbereit die Möchtegern Schrauber sind
> Wenn wieder mal was aus unkentniss vermurkst wurde ist der Hersteller schuld. und es dann noch hier in Wort und Bild preisgeben.



Was ist denn mit Dir los?? Schlechten Tag gehabt? Inhaltlichlich vielleicht richtig, aber den Ton finde ich ziemlich unpassend. Bislang war's doch recht friedlich hier...


----------



## triple-ooo (14. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## EvoRookie (14. Juli 2015)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Eigentlich wolte ich nichtz zu diesem thema sagen.
> Aber als Elektromechaniker mit 27 järiger berufserfahrung überrascht es mich immer wieder wie unbelesen und murksbereit die Möchtegern Schrauber sind
> Wenn wieder mal was aus unkentniss vermurkst wurde ist der Hersteller schuld. und es dann noch hier in Wort und Bild preisgeben.


 
Manche sachen müssen einfach mal ausgesprochen werden..........


----------



## damage0099 (14. Juli 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> mit Rucksack ca85kg - der ganze Federweg wird aber selten ausgenutzt. meist sind noch 15mm übrig (von 180mm). Im Park und in San Remo war das Ringlein aber dann doch ganz oben. Finale auch nicht. Seit dem ich 9 Monate fast nur HT gefahren bin, da mir das ICB geklaut wurde mag ichs hart
> 
> 
> 
> gerade noch mal nachgesehen - waren < 25HM/30TM - und sogar nur 1200km


Ich fahre mit 90kg ohne Klamotten oben/unten 7.5bar.
Nutze bis auf 5mm den ganzen Federweg (habe mir ne Markierung in Form eines Kabelbinders gemacht, der an der Doppelbrückenklemmung fest ist und Richtung Casting zeigt, bei 180mm abgezwickt).
Wenn Sprünge dabei sind, mach ich bischen mehr Druck rein, aber Wurzeln, Stufen usw gebe ich mir die 180mm immer.
Vorne und hinten.


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juli 2015)

@ all: Is gut jetz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starduck91 (14. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 90kg ohne Klamotten



Ein Bild für die Götter. Danke das du dir für das Treffen Klamotten geliehen hast!


----------



## damage0099 (14. Juli 2015)




----------



## bolg (14. Juli 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


>


 
Gewichtsersparnis extrem! Was wiegt eigentlich der Kabelbinder und wo sitzt der genau?


----------



## slash-sash (16. Juli 2015)

Nächste Woche ist es soweit. Da werde auch ich mein Evo bekommen. 
Und, um im Vorfeld schon mal eine Ausgangsbasis für die Einstellung der Metric und den HLR zu bekommen, habe ich es mir angetan den kompletten Fred hier zu lesen. 
Von den 11 Seiten kommt man wohl auf 2 Seiten Einstellungshilfe. 
Der Rest dreht sich um Sattelstützen, die Rahmenfarbe und, wie zuletzt, um Loctite an den Schrauben. 
Schade eigentlich. Denn für diejenigen, die, wie ich nach einer Einstellung suchen, bringt dieser Thread leider gar nichts. 
Daher mal meine ganz konkrete Frage:
Gibt es jemanden, der, wie ich ohne Ausrüstung ca. 74kg auf die Waage bringt, eine 160er Metric und den HLR fährt und mir seine Einstellungen verraten könnte?
Ich würde doch gerne möglichst top auf die Trails starten und das Evo genießen. 


Sascha


----------



## hulster (16. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Von den 11 Seiten kommt man wohl auf 2 Seiten Einstellungshilfe.
> Der Rest dreht sich um Sattelstützen, die Rahmenfarbe und, wie zuletzt, um Loctite an den Schrauben.
> Schade eigentlich. Denn für diejenigen, die, wie ich nach einer Einstellung suchen, bringt dieser Thread leider gar nichts.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich sollte alles im ersten Beitrag stehen, lebt aber von der Beteiligung aller. Eintragen tu ich das dann.
Ich werde den Thread hier nicht immer wieder durchforsten. Gerne kann mir ne PN schicken mit dem was ergänzt werden soll.
Leider kam gerade von den Leuten mit XFusion nicht so viel.


----------



## slash-sash (16. Juli 2015)

Nichts gegen dich. Ganz im Gegenteil: Vielen Dank und Hut ab, dass du dir die Atbeit gemacht hast. 
Bei der Überschrift wird einem leider was anderes suggeriert, als man tatsächlich im Thread lesen kann. 
In meiner Vorstellung wird hier über obere Drücke, untere Drücke, mehr oder weniger Klicks der LSC/HSC etc diskutiert. Das genau würde ich hier suchen/haben wollen. 


Sascha


----------



## hulster (16. Juli 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich. Ganz im Gegenteil: Vielen Dank und Hut ab, dass du dir die Atbeit gemacht hast.
> Bei der Überschrift wird einem leider was anderes suggeriert, als man tatsächlich im Thread lesen kann.
> In meiner Vorstellung wird hier über obere Drücke, untere Drücke, mehr oder weniger Klicks der LSC/HSC etc diskutiert. Das genau würde ich hier suchen/haben wollen.
> 
> ...



Der Sinn ist erstmal, dass man die dir grundlegenden Dinge im ersten Beiftrag findet. Und wie in jedem Thread findest du hier Offtopic. Dass ist nun mal so. Das kann nur der Moderator ändern, ich nicht. Ich kann nur den ersten Beitrag ergänzen.
Schau die mal den Thread zur Pike an, da kriegste Spaß.


----------



## luCYnger (17. Juli 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> ...Und wie in jedem Thread findest du hier Offtopic. Dass ist nun mal so. Das kann nur der Moderator ändern, ich nicht.


jupp, das ist der Grund, warum ich das Thema Kette hier finde, anstatt im "erste Erfahrungen"- thread. Nach ewigem wiedersuchen ...



Felger schrieb:


> Die Kette habe ich übrigens schon nach ca 1300 rausgeworfen - laut der Lehre war Ende. Schon geprüft? Von anderen habe ich ähnliche Angaben


Das hat mich doch etwas geschockt :
ich schmeiß grade nach 1500km den kompletten Antrieb in die Tonne (Kassette geht noch fürn Notfall auf den Ersatz-Radsatz)...
ich hoffe mal, dass ich bei alle 1000km Wechsel die nächsten 2 Mal nur ne Kette brauche...


----------



## hulster (17. Juli 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> ich schmeiß grade nach 1500km den kompletten Antrieb in die Tonne (Kassette geht noch fürn Notfall auf den Ersatz-Radsatz)...
> ich hoffe mal, dass ich bei alle 1000km Wechsel die nächsten 2 Mal nur ne Kette brauche...



Also keine Ahnung was ihr mit den Klamotten macht. Ich denke ich hab auch genug Bums in den Beinen und bei mir fliegt nach 3000 km gerade mal die Kette runter. Nen Antrieb hab ich auch schon komplett in nem halben Jahr verschlissen. Das war aber Wintereinsatz und Dauer-Schlammbeschuss.
Ist die Kette den schon übergesprungen, oder hat sich die Kassette sonst irgendwie bemerkbar gemacht?
Nen Kumpel fährt auch die X01 und hat ähnliche Erfahrungen und noch mehr km runter. Steckt gerade in der AlpX Vorbereitung. Also mit K3 Training und allem sonst was ordentlich Druck macht.


----------



## luCYnger (17. Juli 2015)

na klar hat sich was bemerkbar gemacht.
knarzige Geräusche, die ich erst auf den Sattel und dann auf fehlende Kettenschmierung gemünzt hatte..

die 10-fach-Ketten an meinem alten Bock haben so etwa 2000km gehalten, weshalb ich noch nicht mit ner Kettenlehre an der Evo-Kette rumgefuchtelt hatte.
aber bei den Geräuschen und in letzter Zeit vermehrtem Auftritt von unsauberen Schaltvorgängen (hauptsächlich in den mittleren Gängen)
habe ich halt doch mal die Lehre rangehalten und traute meinen Augen nicht.
größtenteils schon weit jenseits der 0,1er Verschleißmarke !
Hab jetzt alle Teile neu hier liegen und mit der neuen Kette an den alten und neuen Teilen Vergleiche gemacht, die mich dazu bewegen den Kram komplett zu erneuern.
im Übrigen mach ichs beim motorisierten Gerät auch so. Da wird nie nur die Kette gewechselt.
Krass is bloß, dass das 11-fach-Zeug quasi doppelt so teuer ist, wie datt Mopeten-Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. Juli 2015)

Beim Mopped ist das was anderes. Da hält die Kette deutlich länger. Da ist es überlich alles immer komplett zu tauschen. 
Ne XT Kette hat bei mir immer ca. 1200-1300 km gehalten.
Doppetl so teuer? Wo hast du denn ne X01 Kassette für 100€ herbekommen? Da kauf ich auch sofort auf Vorrat.
Ne XT Kassette kostet nen Fuffi.


----------



## luCYnger (17. Juli 2015)

habe für den kpl Antrieb über 340 Eumel plus Versand investiert
der letzte Kettensatz kpl für meine Duke hat mich ca 180 gekostet
stimmt natürlich, dass am Möp ne Kette länger hält..
.. noch ein Grund, dass die billiger sein muss  

wie kommst du auf 100 für ne Xo1 Kassette ?

im übrigen is mir egal was der Kram kostet,
ich war nur sehr überrascht , wie schnell das geht s.o.

so und jetzt will ich das endlich fertig schrauben
nice weekend


----------



## hulster (19. Juli 2015)

luCYnger schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf 100 für ne Xo1 Kassette ?
> 
> im übrigen is mir egal was der Kram kostet,
> ich war nur sehr überrascht , wie schnell das geht s.o.



Ha mich verlesen - du sagtest "doppelt soviel wie das Mopped Zeug", ich hatte irgendwie im Kopf "wie das XT Zeug". Und da kostet ne Kassette 50€.
Mir ist nicht egal wieviel das kostet, dazu fahr ich zuviel. Aber bei mir sieht es ja gut aus. Werde jetzt irgendwann man ne neue X1 Kette draufschmeissen.


----------



## hulster (31. August 2015)

Wie geht eigentlich der B-Odo auf? Mein Dämpfer quietscht.


----------



## Sackmann (1. September 2015)

Wenn der Dämpfer quietscht, dann muss man den B-Odo nicht aufmachen. Bitte zu lassen das Ding!
Einfach Dämpfer abschrauben, und einen Luftkammerservice machen oder machen lassen. Dann sollte das Quietschen wieder weg sein (solange es nichts an der Dämpfung an sich ist).
Zum Abbauen des Dämpfers hab ich mal kurz ein Thema erstellt, dann müssen nicht immer die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bionicon-daempfer-ausbauen-so-wirds-gemacht.766403/


----------



## jobo1982 (1. September 2015)

@Sackmann leider habe ich ebenfalls häufig das Problem, dass nach ca. 100-150 km mein Magura Dämpfer (am alva 160) anfängt zu quietschen. Bislang habe ich dann die Dichtungen für Luftkammer und Hauptkolben mit Bionicon Fett eingeschmiert. Danach war erstmal Ruhe, allerdings nur für die besagten 100-150 km. Gibt es dazu eine bessere Lösung, die länger anhält???


----------



## TheBlues (1. September 2015)

jobo1982 schrieb:


> @Sackmann leider habe ich ebenfalls häufig das Problem, dass nach ca. 100-150 km mein Magura Dämpfer (am alva 160) anfängt zu quietschen. Bislang habe ich dann die Dichtungen für Luftkammer und Hauptkolben mit Bionicon Fett eingeschmiert. Danach war erstmal Ruhe, allerdings nur für die besagten 100-150 km. Gibt es dazu eine bessere Lösung, die länger anhält???



der Frage schließe ich mich an


----------



## Sackmann (2. September 2015)

Ich glaube in diesem Fall solltet ihr euch mal an Magura direkt wenden. 
Bei uns quietschen die Dämpfer nach solch einer kurzen Zeit nicht. Auch mein Magura, den ich bis zum Vector lange gefahren bin, hat nie geqietscht.
Mich würde mal interessieren, was Magura dazu sagt.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## jobo1982 (2. September 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube in diesem Fall solltet ihr euch mal an Magura direkt wenden.
> Bei uns quietschen die Dämpfer nach solch einer kurzen Zeit nicht. Auch mein Magura, den ich bis zum Vector lange gefahren bin, hat nie geqietscht.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was Magura dazu sagt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe deswegen schon mal mit Magura telefoniert und die hatten auch keine Erklärung für das Problem. Daraufhin sollte ich den Dämpfer einschicken, doch dazu hatte ich aber keine Lust. Magura konnte mir nämlich nicht sagen, wie lange es dauern würde, da es sich um eine Spezialanfertigung handelt.... Da hielt ich es erstmal für sinnvoller, das Problem selber zu lösen. Als nächsten Schritt werde ich sonst mal die Dichtungen tauschen. 

http://www.bike24.de/p174210.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (2. September 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube in diesem Fall solltet ihr euch mal an Magura direkt wenden.
> Bei uns quietschen die Dämpfer nach solch einer kurzen Zeit nicht. Auch mein Magura, den ich bis zum Vector lange gefahren bin, hat nie geqietscht.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was Magura dazu sagt.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war das bisher meist, wenn das Bike eine Weile in der Sonne und/oder der Dämpfer ziemlich warm war.
Einen Dämpfer hab ich euch letztes Jahr auch mal zugeschickt und ersetzt bekommen, da das Quietschen nicht mehr weg zu bekommen war.
Bei einem Bekannten war das auch schon. Hat den Dämpfer von euch auch getauscht bekommen.

Im Moment herrscht aber Ruhe


----------



## hulster (2. September 2015)

jobo1982 schrieb:


> . Daraufhin sollte ich den Dämpfer einschicken, doch dazu hatte ich aber keine Lust. Magura konnte mir nämlich nicht sagen, wie lange es dauern würde, da es sich um eine Spezialanfertigung handelt.... Da hielt ich es erstmal für sinnvoller, das Problem selber zu lösen. Als nächsten Schritt werde ich sonst mal die Dichtungen tauschen.
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/p174210.html



Weswegen ich auch nach ner anderen Lösung schaue. Habe keine Lust mitten in der Saison wochenlang auf das Bike zu verzichten.
Aber schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht allein bin.

Ich hatte mir dann übrigens mal die Anleitung durchgelesen und gesehen, dass die empfehlen Standrohr NICHT zu fetten:
-------
*Nach jeder Fahrt*
-	Kolbenstange mit sauberem Lappen reinigen
*Achtung*
Erhöhter Dichtungsverschleiss
- Kolbenstange *NICHT* mit schmierenden Stoffen behandeln
--------

ICH habe natürlich den Dämpfer wie die Gabel behandelt. Vielleicht kann @Sackmann ja mal mit Magura klären, ob deren Öl ggf. die Dichtungen angreifen könnte. Sollte Magura hier wirklich so empfindliche Dichtungen einsetzen gehört für mich da nen fetter roter Pepper auf den Dämpfer.
Ich habe bisher alle meine Dämpfer und Gabeln regelmässig mit ner dünnen Schicht Schmiermittel versorgt. So nen Hinweis kenne ich auch von keinem anderen Hersteller. Und wenn ich als Hersteller (Magura) etwas anders mache als anderen gehört da für mich nen besondere Hinweis auf das Produkt und nicht irgendwo unter ferner liefen.


----------



## Felger (2. September 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Weswegen ich auch nach ner anderen Lösung schaue. Habe keine Lust mitten in der Saison wochenlang auf das Bike zu verzichten.
> Aber schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht allein bin.
> 
> Ich hatte mir dann übrigens mal die Anleitung durchgelesen und gesehen, dass die empfehlen Standrohr NICHT zu fetten:
> ...



da geht es denke ich eher darum, dass die Leute WD40/Ballistol/... einsetzten, was auf Dauer das Gegenteil bewirkt. 



jobo1982 schrieb:


> @Sackmann leider habe ich ebenfalls häufig das Problem, dass nach ca. 100-150 km mein Magura Dämpfer (am alva 160) anfängt zu quietschen. Bislang habe ich dann die Dichtungen für Luftkammer und Hauptkolben mit Bionicon Fett eingeschmiert. Danach war erstmal Ruhe, allerdings nur für die besagten 100-150 km. Gibt es dazu eine bessere Lösung, die länger anhält???



aber wie wärs mal mit einem kleinen service? der schmiert dauerhaft


----------



## bolg (2. September 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Weswegen ich auch nach ner anderen Lösung schaue. Habe keine Lust mitten in der Saison wochenlang auf das Bike zu verzichten.
> Aber schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht allein bin.
> 
> Ich hatte mir dann übrigens mal die Anleitung durchgelesen und gesehen, dass die empfehlen Standrohr NICHT zu fetten:
> ...


Du kannst beruhigt sein: Das Quietschen habe ich auch, obwohl ich nicht gefettet oder ein anderes Schmiermittel verwendet habe. Jetzt gebe ich ein paar Tropfen Bionicon-Öl unter die Dichtung und dann ist erst mal Ruhe für ein paar Touren.


----------



## hulster (2. September 2015)

Dann hat vielleicht Magura bei der Sonderserie irgendwo anderes Material einsetzt? Zumindest haben wir ja hier schon ne signifikante Häufung.
Vielleicht kann @Sackmann ja mal mit Magura nen Schwatz halten.
Meins hat jetzt ca. 3500 km runter.


----------



## Sackmann (5. September 2015)

Dass der Dämpfer eine "Spezialanfertigung" ist, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass er nicht von Magura geserviced werden kann. Ich kann Maguras Aussagen nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen. 
Solange die Kolbenstange nicht beschädigt ist, kann der Service von Magura genauso schnell oder langsam gemacht werden, wie bei einem Standarddämpfer auch.
Das einzige Teil, das eine Spezialanfertigung ist, ist nämlich die Kolbenstange, und die muss sicherlich nicht getauscht werden, beziehungsweise liegt das "Quietschen" sicherlich nicht an dieser. Alle anderen Teile sind auch in jedem anderen Standard TS-RC von Magura verbaut.
Es gibt ansonsten kein einziges "Spezialteil"
Ich war bereits mehrmals mit Magura in Kontakt und Renä ist es momentan immer noch. Leider lässt sich Magura mit der Bearbeitung unserer Anfragen etwas viel Zeit und die Kommunikation läuft sehr schleppend.

@ hulster: Magura setzte bei der Sonderserie auch keine anderen Materialien für die Dichtungen ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (5. September 2015)

Falls es wirklich am Dichtring der Luftkammer zur Kolbenstange an Schmierung mangelt: einfach etwas Öl in die Negativkammer geben. Ich hatte da immer einen Spritzer GLP68 drin.


----------



## hulster (6. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ob es an Schmierung mangelt. Laut Magura soll das Ding nur einmal im Jahr Wartung benötigen. Frage ist natürlich, was die an Betriebsstunden ansetzen. Zumindest von der Schmutzbelastung war es bisher minimal, da praktisch immer trocken.
Auch keine Ahnung ob theoretisch Öl drin ist. 
Wenn ja, ist vielleicht die Einbaulage das Problem? Ach keine Ahnung - Spekulatius.

Öl über Ventil einfüllen?


----------



## tane (6. September 2015)

fährt wer ein evo NBS mit 180mm? was gibts dazu zu sagen?


----------



## Felger (7. September 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob es an Schmierung mangelt. Laut Magura soll das Ding nur einmal im Jahr Wartung benötigen. Frage ist natürlich, was die an Betriebsstunden ansetzen. Zumindest von der Schmutzbelastung war es bisher minimal, da praktisch immer trocken.
> Auch keine Ahnung ob theoretisch Öl drin ist.
> Wenn ja, ist vielleicht die Einbaulage das Problem? Ach keine Ahnung - Spekulatius.
> 
> Öl über Ventil einfüllen?



wichtiger als der Tausch der Dichtungselemente ist aus meiner Sicht die Schmierung. Also einfach mal machen


----------



## Sackmann (7. September 2015)

Hier mal ein Link zu einem Video einer anderen Marke, welches von Kettenblattverschleiß handelt und wie man diesen reduzieren kann.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=622990854470250&id=115426098560064&_rdr


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. September 2015)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link zu einem Video einer anderen Marke, welches von Kettenblattverschleiß handelt und wie man diesen reduzieren kann.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=622990854470250&id=115426098560064&_rdr


Gut gemachtes und verständlich gesprochenes Video. Das Thema selber wird im Technik Forum etwa alle halbe Jahr wieder neu aufgelegt.


----------



## Felger (30. November 2015)

Falls wer seinen Vector HLR verbessern will:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/x-fusion-vector-hlr-air-tuning-parts.778665/#post-13407724


----------



## hulster (3. Februar 2016)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch nen anderen Dämpfer als den Vector ausprobiert? Passt alles Std 12,7 Bushings in den B-ODO?


----------



## tane (3. Februar 2016)

float x ctd/trail adjust 2014 & float boostvalve ctd/trail adjust 2013


----------



## slowbeat (3. Februar 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch nen anderen Dämpfer als den Vector ausprobiert? Passt alles Std 12,7 Bushings in den B-ODO?


Ich hoffe, du meinst den Universer. 
In den B-odo passen nur die speziellen Bionicon Dämpfer. Also Magura und der x-Fusion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2016)

Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Nen fox würde ich gern mal im B-Odo sehen. 

greets
Sacki


----------



## hulster (3. Februar 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du meinst den Universer.
> In den B-odo passen nur die speziellen Bionicon Dämpfer. Also Magura und der x-Fusion.



Ne, ne - ich meinte schon den B-Odo. Nen Vector bekommt man halt schlecht mal zum ausprobieren. Aber die Kumpels haben den Keller voll. Da wär es kein Problem mal nen Monarch Plus, Vivid Air o.ä. auszuprobieren. Fox ist jetzt nicht unbedingt mein Favorit, zumindest, wenn es älterer Kram ist. Eigentlich bin ich mit dem Magura ganz zufrieden. Aber das Bessere ist des Guten Feind - aber nicht ohne ausprobieren.
Nun denn - du und Sacki habt ja die Antwort gegeben. 
Dann ergeben sich aber trotzdem noch 2 Fragen:

1.	Ist der Vector normal und der B-Odo angepasst?
2.	Brauch ich dann erst nen Umrüstkit bevor ich den Vector ausprobieren kann?


----------



## slowbeat (3. Februar 2016)

Der B-odo für Magura passt auch mit dem Vector air.  Für den Vector coil RC braucht du den alten B-odo, an den auch die älteren x-Fusion Dämpfer passen. Der coil dürfte aber etwas zu lang für das EVO sein. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sollte das so passen.


----------



## slash-sash (3. Februar 2016)

Sorry, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof oder, du bringst die Begriffe durcheinander. 
Der b-odo ist das Teil, welches am Dämpfer sitzt und zum Bionicon-System gehört. Er fährt ein paar Zentimeter aus und "verlängert" den Dämpfer, während die Gabel abgesenkt wird. 
Also das Teil hier:



 

Links neben dem blauen Ring kann man eine kleine silberne Trennkannte sehen. Das ist die Schnittstelle, an der der normale Vector (oder Magura Dämpfer) von Bionicon besonders verändert wurde, nämlich ein Gewinde auf den Kolben geschnitten. 
Wenn du jetzt einen anderen Dämpfer fahren willst, musst du entweder den b-odo raus nehmen (das BS ändern/lahm legen/nur noch die Gabel aktiv haben) und anstelle des b-odo einen sogenannten Universer einbauen. Dann kannst du "jeden" Dämpfer im Evo fahren. 
Oder aber du musst dir einen Dämpfer selber abändern. Da wäre ich jedoch gespannt drauf. 
Wusstest du das und ich habe dich nur falsch verstanden oder habe ich dich "aufklären" können?


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (3. Februar 2016)

Also irgendwie habt ihr alle nicht so wirklich Recht.

1. B-Odo ist das Teil was auf dem oberen Bild zu sehen ist
2. B-Odo gibt´s in zwei verschiedenen Varianten (wenn man die alten Varianten außen vor lässt): 1x für Magura, 1x für Vector Air HLR
3. Das Teil, mit dem man Stnadarddämpfer ins EVO bauen kann ist der "Universer"

Warum gibt es zwei verschiedene B-Odos? Weil Magura und Vector unterschiedlichen Durchmesser am Dämpferkörper haben.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## hulster (3. Februar 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Wusstest du das und ich habe dich nur falsch verstanden oder habe ich dich "aufklären" können?
> 
> Sascha



Danke - Letzteres. Hatte ihn bisher noch nie auf/ab. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt. 

Hatte so die Idee, dass sich Innen nen Halter/Bolzen für das normale Dämpferauge befindet.


----------



## tane (3. Februar 2016)

okok, irrtum! im universer natürlich, meine füxe! sorry


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. März 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> ....wenn man halt so ein bike auf die Beine stellt, was sich durch viele Details wohltuend von üblichen Bikes anderer Hersteller abhebt , ist es oftmals hilfreich eine wenig mehr Aufwand in die Doku zu stecken..


@Sackmann Wird das handbuch eines tages noch durch die fehlenden bilder vervollständigt?
Das dauernde 
BILD FOLGT 
stört etwas den lesefluss.


----------



## slash-sash (16. Mai 2016)

So, nach über einem halben Jahr ohne Pedalen unter den Füßen war es gestern für mich endlich soweit; meine Saison kann wieder ganz langsam starten. 
Letztes Jahr gekauft und lediglich 5 mal gefahren ist einfach zu wenig, um sich einen Eindruck von dem schön anzuschauenden Teil zu machen. 


Also habe ich dieses Jahr noch mal komplett von vorne angefangen, das Radl einzustellen. 
Erstaunt war ich gestern, wie gut es Berg auf ging. War mir gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung.  Es liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an der Geo (das können andere auch), es liegt mit Sicherheit auch nicht an dem BS (dafür nutze/brauche ich es zu wenig) und es liegt mit Sicherheit nicht am ovalen KB alleine; aber die Summe aus all den Faktoren und noch vielen anderen, macht es zu einem richtig guten Kletterer. Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass es Spaß macht das Evo Berg auf zu fahren (dafür ist der Fokus einfach zu sehr auf bergab und Berg hoch nur ein nötiges Übel ), aber es fährt sich Berg auf von allen Bikes, die ich in meinen 23 Jahren hatte am besten Berg auf 
Allerdings bin ich mit den Federelementen irgendwie noch nicht richtig Freund. Ich vermisse ein wenig plüschiges. 
Gut, ich komme vom Staubsaugerhinterbau Fanes und vielleicht muss ich mich einfach ein wenig an das "direktere Federungsverhalten" gewöhnen. 
Nichts desto trotz bin ich mit meiner Einstellung nicht wirklich zufrieden, weswegen ich eure Hilfe gebrauchen könnte. 

Als erstes habe ich aus beiden Kammern die Luft raus gelassen und die Gabel maximal komprimiert. Ergebnis: ich komme auf 170mm.  Dann habe ich die Gabel (LSC&HSC natürlich komplett auf) auf 30% SAG (im Stehen/DH-Position) eingestellt (bin jetzt nach der Tour und vielen Einstellungen aktuell bei unten 4,5 bar, oben 8). Allerdings habe ich dabei noch 4cm Restfederweg (also genutzte 130mm) auf einem Trail, der ein paar Sprünge und kleinere Drops bereit hält. Erscheint mir also doch ein wenig viel Restfederweg.

 
(Bis zum Anfang des kleinen Klebers ist der Max FW)

Folglich müsste ich ja weniger Druck in einen der beiden Kammern fahren, was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass ich mehr SAG bekomme. 
Was ich nicht verstehe: in der Gabel arbeiten ja 2 voneinander unabhängige Luftkammern. Ich stelle mir das wie 2 Luftpumpen übereinander vor. Befülle ich jetzt die eine mit weniger, als die andere, wird die mit weniger Druck immer als erstes komprimiert, bis sie den gleichen Druck hat, wie die andere. Ergo müsste es ja egal sein, welche ich mit weniger Druck fahre. Liege ich da richtig?
Fahre ich jetzt mit weniger Druck in beiden Kammern, habe ich mehr SAG, habe weniger Restfederweg, aber die Gabel ist zu weich. Also habe ich mal versucht die HSC voll zu zu drehen, um sie dann langsam allmählich zu öffnen. 
Ergebniss: die Gabel wird bockig hart und ich nutze den gleichen FW wie vorher auch. Verstehe ich nicht ganz. 
Ich habe das dann an einer kleinen Kante, an der man schön abziehen kann getestet. Egal, ob ich HSC komplett zu oder komplett auf habe, ich nutze immer den gleichen FW. Ist das normal?
Hinten habe ich ein ähnliches Problem. Der Dämpfer rauscht durch den Federweg. Ich habe mir 25% SAG im Sitzen eingestellt. Damit habe ich fast den kompletten Federweg ausgenutzt. Auf einer Strecke, die relativ human ist. Auf einer Rumpelpiste würde der Dämpfer komplett durchschlagen. 
Also habe ich den Piggypack auf 250 PSI aufgepumpt, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, das der PP für die Endprogression zuständig ist. 
Nach vielem hin und her Stellen gestern habe ich nun im Sitzen 13mm SAG und nutze trotzdem fast den vollen FW

(der kleine schwarze Ring ist Max. Hub)

Als Reserve ist das schon ok. Aber auf einer relativ gemächlichen Runde doch irgendwie zu viel FW, wie ich finde. Vor allem bei so wenig SAG. 
Drehe ich HSC komplett zu, nutze ich den gleichen FW, aber das Teil wird nen Rodeo-Pferd. 
Und im Grunde ist mir der Druck im PP auch zu hoch, da der Dämpfer dadurch merklich unsensibel wird. Bei min., also 180PSI ist es gut. 
Also alles in allem für mich nicht zufriedenstellend. 
Ich weis aber nicht, wo ich was hinstellen soll. Ich will jetzt aber auch nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen und mir ne neue Gabel und nen neuen Dämpfer da rein bauen. 
Was kann ich also tun? 
Ach ja, mein Gewicht ohne Ausrüstung liegt bei 74kg, also fahrfertig wohl um die 78kg. 
Ich danke euch schon mal. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (17. Mai 2016)

Hat vielleicht jemand, der die gleichen Federelementen fährt und in etwa die gleiche Gewichtsklasse mal seine Einstellung Posten?!
Nen Statement zu meinem oben angegebenen Problem wäre aber auch nicht schlecht 


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2016)

Interessant!
Fahre aber weder den Dämpfer noch die Gabel. 
Aber es interessiert best einige andere.


----------



## slowbeat (17. Mai 2016)

Obwohl ich die Gabel nicht kenne,würde ich zuerst,  wie gewohnt,  oben einen niedrigeren Druck, als unten einstellen und mich mit mäßiger Dämpfung rantasten.


----------



## Felger (17. Mai 2016)

Hi! Als erstes solltest du mal Gabel und Dämpfer Resetten/Primen -> Grund:Negativfeder verändert sich mit der Zeit. Für die Gabel steht das im Handbuch. Für den Dämpfer irgendwo hier im Forum. Bedeutet für den Dämpfer aber eigentlich nur:*Druck raus*, die äußere Kammer abschrauben und kurz abeziehen, bis der Kolben frei ist. Dann wieder aufschieben und zuschrauben.


Hier mal ein paar meiner Erfahrungen, evtl helfen dir die Punkte ja:

Ich habe aber auch eher immer immer das Problem, den Federweg auszunutzen... aber wenns wirlich rumpelig wird dann ist der Oring irgendwann auch oben. Die 4,5bar finde ich aber etwas wenig - wobei, keine Ahnung, wie genau mein Manometer ist. Also beim Vergleich immer schwierig.


Ansonsten kann ich dir noch kurz meine (80kg) Druckwerte geben: 

Gabel: 6,5/9bar oben/unten

Dämpfer: 8,5bar (was fährst du hier?)

Das Vorgehen des Befüllen der oberen Kammer bzgl dem BS ist dir klar? Aufklappen, betätigen/entspannen lassen, befüllen, betätigen/komprimieren, zuklappen.  Der Vollständigkeit halber: Sag wie von dir erwähnt nicht im sitzen ermitteln - ebenfalls im stehen.

Bei der Gabel kann man aber auch viel spielen. Ich fahre hald unten mehr als oben. Damit steht sie theoretisch höher im Federweg und spricht noch gut an - also progressiv. Das BS ist damit auch leichter bedienbar.

Bin aber auch anfangs aber auch mit gleichen Drücken gefahren (8/8). Ist nicht ganz so plush und man kann die Druckstufe anders einstellen. Könnte ich ggf noch mal testen 


Druckstufen (LSC und HSC) kann ich gerade nicht sagen. 

HSC mache ich mittlerweile aber immer relativ weit auf. Nur bei harten Strecken spiele ich etwas damit rum, um höher im Federweg zu bleiben. 

LSC ca Mitte. Lässt sich gut bergauf pedalieren und beim Anbremsen säuft die Gabel nicht gleich komplett ab


Zugstufe mag ich relativ schnell. Je nach Strecke wirds dann ggf fast zu schauckelig, dann muss ich nachregulieren. Die Gabel erholt sich so relativ schnell.


Druck im PP weiß ich gerade nicht genau. Der ist aber relativ schwer einzustellen, da bei der kleinen Kammer beim schließen ggf schon wieder etwas entweicht - was ggf dein Problem sein könnte? Die Umdrehungen (Bottom-Out Adjust?) an der Stelle weiß ich gerade auch nicht genau, habe ich aber glaube ich relativ zu gedreht (letztes 1/4) - also auch eher Progressiv


Ich bin jetzt nicht so 100% auf dich eingegangen, aber dafür haben mir auch noch ein paar Angaben wie LSC, Rebound, Dämpferdruck usw. gefehlt. Aber für eine kleine Diskussion wirds schon reichen


----------



## slash-sash (18. Mai 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Aber für eine kleine Diskussion wirds schon reichen


Das denke ich doch auch. Vielen Dank schon mal für deine ausführliche Antwort.


Felger schrieb:


> Hi! Als erstes solltest du mal Gabel und Dämpfer Resetten/Primen


Da ich keine Handbücher mitbekommen habe, kann ich auch nichts nachlesen. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm, da in der Regel eh nur "Absicherungen" á la "Tu dies nicht, mach das nicht" drin stehen.
Im Grunde ist es ja nichts anderes, als dass die Gabel "Luft" zieht. Da ich vor der ersten Fahrt das Casting ab hatte, dürfte ich das vorne zumindest schon mal erledigt haben. 
Für den Dämpfer meine ich auch irgendwo was gelesen zu haben. Weis jetzt aber auch gerade nicht mehr wo. Wenn es einer zufällig gerade zur Hand hat …!



Felger schrieb:


> Die 4,5bar finde ich aber etwas wenig


Wieso? Ich frage deswegen, da ich im Laufe der Fahrt auf den Wert gekommen bin und erst nachher festgestellt habe, dass auf der Gabel ja ein Aufkleber mit Drücken drauf ist. Und bei 75kg stehen 4,5 bar. Also scheint das doch ok zu sein.


Felger schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich dir noch kurz meine (80kg) Druckwerte geben:
> 
> Gabel: 6,5/9bar oben/unten





slowbeat schrieb:


> Obwohl ich die Gabel nicht kenne,würde ich zuerst,  wie gewohnt,  oben einen niedrigeren Druck, als unten einstellen und mich mit mäßiger Dämpfung rantasten.


Und genau das verstehe ich nicht.
Slowbeat empfiehlt unten mehr, als oben; du hast es ebenfalls so. Aber warum?
Wenn ich jetzt wieder meine Vorstellung der beiden Luftpumpen übereinander vorstelle, dann erschließt sich mir nicht, warum ich oben weniger, als unten fahren soll.
Müsste doch egal sein, da die Luftkammer, die weniger PSI hat doch als erstes komprimiert wird; egal, ob das oben oder unten ist. Gut, oben steckt noch das BS mit dran. Dürfte aber doch nichts machen. Wo liegt da mein Gedankenfehler?
Ich will es halt verstehen, deshalb bin ich so penetrant. 
und wenn ich deine Werte mal als Anhalt nehme, würde ich oben bei meinem Gesamtgewicht mal nen bar weniger rein machen, also 8 und unten sagst du, ist es zu wenig, also auch ein wenig mehr. Dann gehe ich da auch mal auf 5bar. Somit bin ich von meinem gar nicht so weit weg. Außer, dass ich a) unten nen halben bar mehr drin habe und b) ich die Drücke mal "umdrehen" muss. Das, was oben ist, muss jetzt unten rein und umgekehrt. Aber (s.o.), wo liegt da jetzt der Unterschied; bzw. ist DAS dann das Zünglein an der Waage? Ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Logisch erscheint mir das erst mal nicht.


Felger schrieb:


> Dämpfer: 8,5bar (was fährst du hier?)


Eben gemessen: 7bar.



Felger schrieb:


> Das Vorgehen des Befüllen der oberen Kammer bzgl dem BS ist dir klar?


Jup.



Felger schrieb:


> HSC mache ich mittlerweile aber immer relativ weit auf. Nur bei harten Strecken spiele ich etwas damit rum, um höher im Federweg zu bleiben.
> LSC ca Mitte. Lässt sich gut bergauf pedalieren und beim Anbremsen säuft die Gabel nicht gleich komplett ab


Was passiert da bei dir? Wird sie nur härter? Oder nutzt du dann auch weniger FW?
Drehe ich meine LSC ganz zu, taucht sie trotzdem noch genauso weit ein, als wenn sie offen ist. Ob es langsamer von statten geht, kann ich nicht sagen.



Felger schrieb:


> Druck im PP weiß ich gerade nicht genau. Der ist aber relativ schwer einzustellen, da bei der kleinen Kammer beim schließen ggf schon wieder etwas entweicht


Jo, habe ich auch festgestellt. Auf ca. 280PSI aufgepumpt und noch ca. 230PSI drin. Habe ich mehrfach wiederholt und nahezu immer auf den gleichen Wert gekommen. Allerdings …



Felger schrieb:


> Die Umdrehungen (Bottom-Out Adjust?) an der Stelle weiß ich gerade auch nicht genau, habe ich aber glaube ich relativ zu gedreht (letztes 1/4) - also auch eher Progressiv


… habe ich die Umdrehung komplett unangetastet gelassen.
Was veränder ich damit? Die Endprogression, oder? Also je mehr ich den BottomOut zudrehe, desto eher geht er in den mehr weniger harten Endanschlag?! Je nach Umdrehungen.
Und mit der Erhöhung des Drucks im PP mache ich mir den gesamten Dämpfer doch nur progressiver, oder?
Wobei ich noch ein Statement von Sacki im Kopf habe, dass es relativ egal ist. Ich kann den Druck in der Hauptkammer um Faktor X ablassen und dafür den PP um den gleichen Wert erhöhen.
Mag es aber auch noch falsch in Erinnerung haben.
Ich würde gerne bei den mind. 180PSI bleiben, da der Dämpfer da am sensibelsten war.



Felger schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber: Sag wie von dir erwähnt nicht im sitzen ermitteln - ebenfalls im stehen.


Ich habe das bis dato auch immer so gemacht. Aber die Tage irgendwo nen Statement von Fabian Barel gelesen, der die Einstellung so empfiehlt. Also einfach mal ausprobiert 
Würde ich die 20-30% Sag im stehen/DH-Position einstellen, hätte ich ja noch mehr SAG im sitzen. Dann würde der Dämpfer ja noch schneller durchrauschen.
Fragen über Fragen. Im Moment ist mir das alles noch nicht ganz schlüssig und logisch. 
Meine Mattoc war da irgendwie einfacher/logischer einzustellen. Zumindest bin ich früher zu einem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis gekommen. 
Und irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass Max Schuhmann (oder wer hat den Test mit dem Evo gemacht?!) genau das Problem hatte. Nicht, dass das Fahrwerk schlecht ist; läuft ja recht gut; aber ein zufriedenstellenden Ergebniss will sich gerade nicht einstellen lassen. 


Sascha


----------



## Felger (18. Mai 2016)

Antworten siehe in *rot*



slash-sash schrieb:


> Das denke ich doch auch. Vielen Dank schon mal für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> Da ich keine Handbücher mitbekommen habe *Handbuch ist Online und wird immer noch weiter bearbeitet*, kann ich auch nichts nachlesen. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm, da in der Regel eh nur "Absicherungen" á la "Tu dies nicht, mach das nicht" drin stehen. *ne - Bionicon ist hier besser. Sind echt brauchbare Hinweise darin*
> Im Grunde ist es ja nichts anderes, als dass die Gabel "Luft" zieht. Da ich vor der ersten Fahrt das Casting ab hatte, dürfte ich das vorne zumindest schon mal erledigt haben.  *nein, es geht um den Druck in der Negativkammer, nicht im Casting*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (18. Mai 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Interessant!
> Fahre aber weder den Dämpfer noch die Gabel.
> Aber es interessiert best einige andere.



Luftkammer ist aber zumindest ähnlich bei der Gabel


----------



## Felger (18. Mai 2016)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Obwohl ich die Gabel nicht kenne,würde ich zuerst,  wie gewohnt,  oben einen niedrigeren Druck, als unten einstellen und mich mit mäßiger Dämpfung rantasten.



genau


----------



## slash-sash (18. Mai 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Antworten siehe in *rot*



Ah, ok. Dank dir. 


Felger schrieb:


> genau


Warum "genau". Was macht das für einen Unterschied, wenn ich oben weniger, als unten habe, als anders herum?


Sascha


----------



## slowbeat (18. Mai 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Warum "genau". Was macht das für einen Unterschied, wenn ich oben weniger, als unten habe, als anders herum?


Die Luftfedern haben unterschiedliche Längen und der Dämpferadapter gehört zur Negativkammer der oberen Feder.
Stefan hatte irgendwo mal eine Grafik eingestellt, wie sich die Kennlinie bei unterschiedlichen Druckkombinationen ändert.


----------



## Felger (18. Mai 2016)

ich denke, hier findest du einiges



Sackmann schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt eben genau in diesem "messtechnischen Vergleichen". Denn wie lege ich fest, bei welchem Druck ich Teste?
> 1. Lege ich eine definierte Endkraft bei vollem Federweg an und passe dementsprechend meinen Druck an?
> 2. Lege ich eine definierte Kraft fest, bei dem die Gabel einem definierten Anteil des Gesamtfederwegs (z.B. 50% als Anhaltspunkt, wie sich die Gabel im mittleren Bereich verhält, den ich wohl am meisten nutze) haben soll an und passe den Druck entsprechend an?
> 3. Lege ich einen definierte Kraft (Gewicht) fest, bei der die Gabel 30% Sag haben soll und passe ich dann meinen Druck an? (prinzipiell Punk 2)
> ...





Sackmann schrieb:


> Mir geht es bei den Druckverhältnissen nicht ums Wippen beim Absenken, oder ums zusammenziehen.
> Mir geht es immer um die Bergabperformance, wenn wir um Luftdruck in der Gabel reden.
> 
> 1. Die Negativkammer in der unteren Einheit befüllt sich auf zwei Art und Weisen:
> ...


----------



## Sackmann (18. Mai 2016)

Warum die Drücke oben/unten vertauscht sich nicht gleich anfühlen:
1. Die obere Kammer besitzt eine Negativkammer, die sich über aas Bionicon-System automatisch anpasst und darüberhinaus auch noch ein weitaus größeres Volumen aufweist, als die untere.
2. Die untere Kammer besitzt eine Negativkammer, die ab und an "geprimt" werden muss, so wie es im Handbuch steht und wie wir es auch den Kunden bei persönlicher Abholung vormacen. Das dauert ca. eine Minute und die Gabel muss dazu nicht zerlegt werden. 
3. Die obere und untere Kammer haben unterschiedliche Längen

Hier der Link zum Handbuch:
http://content.bionicon.de/pdf/Manual_DE.pdf

Zum Dämpfer:
Der Vector HLR braucht, wie jeder Dämpfer ohne automatischen Negativkammerausgleich, ein regelmäßiges Neu-Setup der Negativkammer. Dies wird in der Regel beim jährlichen Service gemacht. Ich mache das alle paar Wochen, wenn ich merke, dass er nicht mehr so fein anspricht. Gleichzeitig packe ich etwas zusätzliches Fett auf die Negativseite.
Der Druck im Piggyback spielt keine Rolle, wenn man nach Sag einstellt. Wenn man einfach den Druck im Piggyback erhöht, ohne den Druck in der Luftkammer anzupassen, dann wird der Dämpfer einfach härter. An der Progression ändert sich nichts. Dafür ist das Drehrad am Piggyback da, welches man bedienen sollte, wenn der Druck im Piggyback abgelassen ist. 
Hier findet man nähere Infos zum Dämpfer:
http://www.xfusionshox.com/images/pdf/Vector_Air_SetUp_Guide-v2.pdf

Auf den Castings ist normalerweise keine Drucktabelle aufgeklebt, da diese nur für die originalen Metric-Gabeln gilt. Wir bekommen die Gabeln eingentllich ohne Sticker. Da hane wir wohl was verpennt, wenn bei dir einer drauf ist.

Ich fahre mittlerweile wesentlich weniger Druck in der oberen Kammer, als in der unteren. ca. 6/10 bei 80kg. Damit spricht die Gabel sehr fein an und wird dann schön progressiv. Andersherum würde ich generell nicht empfehlen. 
Gleiche Drücke ergeben ziemlich lineares Verhalten.

Je nachdem, wie jeder möchte ist aber zwischen 5 bar und 12 bar alles erlaubt.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## slash-sash (18. Mai 2016)

Ich danke euch allen schon mal, um ein wenig Licht in's Dunkle zu bringen. Dazu ist der Fred ja auch da 

So und jetzt werde ich Sonntag raus gehen um die Tipps umsetzen, bzw. neue Erkenntnisse sammeln. 


Sascha


----------



## Felger (18. Mai 2016)

Hups ... Piggy ohne Druck verstellen ;-)
Und dann werd ich doch mal mit oben mehr als unten spielen

Bei mir geht das übrigens schneller  ein Dämpfer. Spätestens am 2 Tag wenn viele Höhenmeter zusammen kommen tritt der fehlende Druck der Negativkammer negativ in Erscheinung. Mal Dichtungen tauschen? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sackmann (18. Mai 2016)

Felger schrieb:


> Und dann werd ich doch mal mit oben mehr als unten spielen



??? Warum?


----------



## Felger (19. Mai 2016)

Sackmann schrieb:


> ??? Warum?



hab dich gestern auf die schnelle falsch verstanden - war Schmarn...
aber die Erkenntnis mit dem Piggy bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (19. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr auf die Schnelle noch mal kurz ne Anleitung oder nen Video vom Primen des Dämpfers?! 
Ich weis, dass es irgendwo eingangs mal verlinkt war. Aber keine Ahnung, in welchem Fred das war. 

Wenn ich den BottomOut verstelle, muss ich den kompletten Druck des PP ablassen? Ich dachte immer, man darf nicht unter 180 PSI gehen. 


Sascha


----------



## Sackmann (19. Mai 2016)

Bezüglich der Piggyback Verstellung: Steht alles in der oben verlinkten Anleitung.

Bezüglich des Services für die Luftkammer.

http://www.xfusionshox.com/service/service-videos

Vector Air air sleeve service.


----------



## Felger (19. Mai 2016)

@Sackmann : wie siehst du das?


Felger schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das übrigens schneller  ein Dämpfer. Spätestens am 2 Tag wenn viele Höhenmeter zusammen kommen tritt der fehlende Druck der Negativkammer negativ in Erscheinung. Mal Dichtungen tauschen?


----------



## slash-sash (19. Mai 2016)

Das Video habe ich mit eben mal "im Schnelldurchlauf" angesehen. 
Mal ehrlich; lasst ihr wirklich jedes Mal die Luft ab und dreht die Luftkammer ab?
@Felger  das machst du wirklich alle 2 Tage, wenn du viele HM sammelst?


Sascha


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das Video habe ich mit eben mal "im Schnelldurchlauf" angesehen.
> Mal ehrlich; lasst ihr wirklich jedes Mal die Luft ab und dreht die Luftkammer ab?
> @Felger  das machst du wirklich alle 2 Tage, wenn du viele HM sammelst?
> 
> ...


Nur wenns sein muß.
Das hört, sieht und spürt man.
So all 2 Monate ca....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Mai 2016)

Falls noch jemand die diskussion über die eigenschaften der federgabel nachlesen will:

Sackmann, 25. Februar 2014 #33
Sackmann, 26. Februar 2014 #45
Sackmann, 13. März 2015 #52 , #53 , #55
Sackmann, 14. März 2015 #58 , #67


----------



## Felger (22. Mai 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das Video habe ich mit eben mal "im Schnelldurchlauf" angesehen.
> Mal ehrlich; lasst ihr wirklich jedes Mal die Luft ab und dreht die Luftkammer ab?
> @Felger  das machst du wirklich alle 2 Tage, wenn du viele HM sammelst?
> 
> ...


Ja, mache ich. Evtl ist aber auch die Dichtung durch? Anfangs war nicht so schlimm 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. Januar 2017)

Leute, ich wurde heute von einem Bikekumpel gefragt warum meine 180 mm G2s Bionicon-Doppelbrücke nicht so hoch im Federweg steht wie z. B. eine Pike und damit letztendlich Federweg verschenkt.
Gute Frage, ich hatte keine Antwort parat. Was ist der technische Grund?
Oder kann man das ev. besser einstellen? @Sackmann


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2017)

Relativ wenig Druck oben, viel Druck unten, dann steht das Ding hoch im Federweg und hat trotzdem sehr sensibles Ansprechen. 
Gegen eine gut eingestellte DA, sieht eine Pike kein Land! Vergiss auch nicht, dass eine Pike 160mm hat, und deine DA mindestens 180mm (eher etwas mehr)
Fang mal an, in der unteren Kammer mindestens 10 bar und bis zu 12 bar zu fahren (ich probiere momentan mit knapp über 11bar unten und 6.5 bar oben) und in der oberen Kammer fängst du mit 6.5 bar an. Das Ganze bei mir bei einem Gewicht von ca 80kg fahrbereit.
Falls dir die Gabel immer noch zu tief hängt, dann in der oberen erhöhen.
Probiert einfach viel aus mit der Gabel. Keine Angst! Und immer in der oberen Kammer weniger fahren, als in der unteren, nie andersrum. Je weniger Druckunterschied, desto weinger prgressiv ist die Gabel.
Ich fahre schon seit längerer Zeit mit extremen Druckunterschieden in den beiden Kammern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. Januar 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Relativ wenig Druck oben, viel Druck unten, dann steht das Ding hoch im Federweg und hat trotzdem sehr sensibles Ansprechen.
> Gegen eine gut eingestellte DA, sieht eine Pike kein Land! Vergiss auch nicht, dass eine Pike 160mm hat, und deine DA mindestens 180mm (eher etwas mehr)
> Fang mal an, in der unteren Kammer mindestens 10 bar und bis zu 12 bar zu fahren (ich probiere momentan mit knapp über 11bar unten und 6.5 bar oben) und in der oberen Kammer fängst du mit 6.5 bar an. Das Ganze bei mir bei einem Gewicht von ca 80kg fahrbereit.
> Falls dir die Gabel immer noch zu tief hängt, dann in der oberen erhöhen.
> ...


Vielen Dank.
Ich hätte noch ergänzen müssen: Hoch im Federweg, bei gleichzeitigem vollen Ausnutzen des Federwegs, d.h. weicher Gabel. Funktioniert dein Tipp auch dann?


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2017)

Das kommt drauf an, wie du fährst. 
Ich kann meinen Federweg immer gut ausnutzen, wenn ich ihn auch wirklich brauche. Ich passe meinen Fahrstil eben an, je nachdem, wie die Gabel eingestellt ist.
Ich hab ja schonmal erklärt: Wenn ich auf dem Parkplatz die Gabel auf 170mm bringen will, dann schaff ich das ohne Probleme. Auf dem Trail arbeite ich dementsprechend, dass ich kaum auf mehr als 150mm komme. Ich finde, man muss nicht immer den vollen Federweg nutzen. Denn vollen Federweg nutz ich dann, wenn´s wirklich NOTwendig ist. Beim normalen und kontrollierten Fahren nutze ich den eigentlich nie aus.
Was willst  du denn machen, wenn mal etwas unvorhergesehenes kommt? Dann schlägt deine Gabel hoffnungslos durch, wenn du sie auf 100% bei normalem Trailfahren einstellst.
Ich hab gern etwas Reserve...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. Januar 2017)

Ich fahre aktuell unten 7,5, oben 7,2 bar. Damit nutze ich den Federweg aus, 1-2cm Reserve bleibt. 88kg fahrfertig. Zwar fahre ich nicht langsam, aber mehr als 2-3 cm hebe ich vom Boden nicht ab .
Dann probier ich mal  9 unten und 5,7 oben, was meinst du @Sackmann ?


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2017)

ALso ich wiege fast 10kg weniger und fahre deutlich mehr Druck.
Probier ruhig mal in Richtung 6.5/11.5. 
Die Gabel wird sensibel sein, und schön hoch stehen, ohne zu hart zu sein.
Unter 6 würde ich oben nicht gehen.
Das, was du hier vorhast erscheint mir ziemlich weich - auch schon deine jetzigen 7.2/7.5.


----------



## hulster (2. Januar 2017)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich fahr 18 bar Gesamt mit 95kg und das ist eigentlich noch sehr komfortabel. Verteilung 7,5/10,5.
Und ich find das zur zeit zu schluckfreudig. Beim aktiven Abspringen auf kürzeren Absprüngen/Kickern schluckt sie mir zu viel weg.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (2. Januar 2017)

Ok, was habt ihr denn als Druckstufe dazu? Ich fahre 10 Clicks zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2017)

Ich hab keine G2s Serien-Druckstufe mehr, von daher leider nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. Januar 2017)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich hab keine G2s Serien-Druckstufe mehr, von daher leider nicht aussagekräftig.


sondern ?


----------



## hulster (3. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Ok, was habt ihr denn als Druckstufe dazu? Ich fahre 10 Clicks zu.



Normal im Sommer 12 zu, im Winter zunächst 10, jetzt aber wieder 12 umd was mehr Gegendruck zu haben. Zugstufe habe ich für den Winter auch was aufgemacht und gelassen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Leute, ich wurde heute von einem Bikekumpel gefragt warum meine 180 mm G2s Bionicon-Doppelbrücke nicht so hoch im Federweg steht wie z. B. eine Pike und damit letztendlich Federweg verschenkt.
> Gute Frage, ich hatte keine Antwort parat. Was ist der technische Grund?


Kann mir da jemand auf die sprünge helfen? Ich lese den jargon ja oft genug: "steht hoch im federweg", aber was bedeutet das? Ich bin durch meinen beruf da völlig verbildet. Eine gabel steht nicht, sondern bewegt sich und zwar ab der sag-stellung. Die hängt bei gegebenen fahrer vor druck ab und ist ein punkt auf dem federweg. Der endet bei einer luftfeder immer in einer progression. Mit spacern verkürzt man maximalen federweg. Dadurch wird die progression bei kürzerem einfedern spürbar. Eine gabel mit weniger federweg würde das gleiche tun. Mit spacern kann man die gleiche gabel auch als 180, 160, 120 verkaufen.
Bei der bionicon gabel mit den beiden positiv kammern kann man die progression verschieben, ohne den maximalen federweg einzuschränken. Wann steht sie dann hoch und wann tief?
OK, gehört ins tech talk forum. Aber da muss ich erst etliche kluge antworten lesen, bevor ich etwas verstehe. Hier reicht vielleicht eine einzige.


----------



## hulster (3. Januar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand auf die sprünge helfen? Ich lese den jargon ja oft genug: "steht hoch im federweg", aber was bedeutet das? Ich bin durch meinen beruf da völlig verbildet. Eine gabel steht nicht, sondern bewegt sich und zwar ab der sag-stellung. Die hängt bei gegebenen fahrer vor druck ab und ist ein punkt auf dem federweg. Der endet bei einer luftfeder immer in einer progression. Mit spacern verkürzt man maximalen federweg. Dadurch wird die progression bei kürzerem einfedern spürbar. Eine gabel mit weniger federweg würde das gleiche tun. Mit spacern kann man die gleiche gabel auch als 180, 160, 120 verkaufen.
> Bei der bionicon gabel mit den beiden positiv kammern kann man die progression verschieben, ohne den maximalen federweg einzuschränken. Wann steht sie dann hoch und wann tief?
> OK, gehört ins tech talk forum. Aber da muss ich erst etliche kluge antworten lesen, bevor ich etwas verstehe. Hier reicht vielleicht eine einzige.



Mit Spacern bei z.B. ner Pike veränderst du auch nicht den Federweg. Du verkleinerst die Luftkammer und kommst früher in die Progression.
Hoch im Federweg stehen, bedeutet, dass die Gabel nicht zu früh Federweg freigibt. Sprich die Progression setzt früher ein. Da bei ner Luftfeder ja nicht linear hat das aber schnell zur Folge - wenn nur eine Kammer -, dass wenn das passt, schnell der Federweg nicht ausgenutzt wird, weil Progression zu stark. Je nach gewünschter Anwendung, kann man das etwas über die Dämpfung beeinflussen. Sackt die Gabel schnell beim Stoperbiken weg, geht es über die LSC. Hier wirf oft das "Hochstehen im Federweg" gewünscht, weil so steiler gefahren werden kann, weil die Geo flacher bleibt.
Aber dann schnell unsensibel.
2 Kammern wie DA oder das AWD für die Pike sorgen nun dafür, dass sich die Kurve über den Federweg 2-fach anpassen lässt. Was oft dann ein Anpassen über die Dämpfung erürbrigt und die dann tun kann, was sie soll.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Januar 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Mit Spacern bei z.B. ner Pike veränderst du auch nicht den Federweg. Du verkleinerst die Luftkammer und kommst früher in die Progression.


Danke erst einmal. Damit ist die benennung für mich verständlich geworden. Mit der erklärung zur pike bin ich nicht ganz einig mit dir. Mit einem externen zusatzvolumen wie bei einem "dämpfer", hättest du recht. Aber RS zeigt dieses bild, in dem ausnahmsweise einmal die achsen beschriftet sind. Natürlich kann man das ende des druckzylinders als zusatzvolumen gestalten, aber wozu die mühe?
Egal, mit meinen beiden g2s bin ich happy.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Januar 2017)

Also mir sind 'eure' Drücke viel zu progressiv.
Ich fahre 8.0 / 8.5.
Heute bin ich kurz 6-7-8 / 10-10.5-11-11.5 bar gefahren.
Auf Wurzelteppichen kam ich garnicht zurecht....zum Glück kann jeder einstellen, was ihm gefällt  

Mit 8.0 / 8.5 nutze ich selbst den 1m-hohen Sprung grade 175mm (und bügelt auf dem Wurzelteppich alles weg wie nix).
Landezone ist alles andere als optimal 
Und 60kg habe ich vllt. gewogen, als ich geboren wurde


----------



## Sackmann (3. Januar 2017)

@hulster sprach ja auch nicht von einer normalen Pike, sondern von einer Pike mit AWK:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/awk-doppelkammersystem.728967/
http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/awk/


----------



## hulster (3. Januar 2017)

@Oldie-Paul 
Yup - wie Sacki schon sagt. AWK ist ne Tuning-Option. Ich hab halt nicht nur Bionicons. 
Ist aber im Prinzip, nur deutlich einfacher gelöst, das gleiche wie bei der G2s. Geht auch nur bei der SoloAir.
Auf Federseite wechselst du den Deckel mit Ventil, gegen nen anderen mit 2 Ventilen, Kolbenstange und Kolben dran. Das ergibt dann eine neue obere Kammer. Die untere Kammer wird durch das zweite Ventil durch die Kolbenstange befüllt.
Da aber wegen Gewicht die Dämpfung auch nicht passt, hat se auch noch nen Fast Tuning.
Da ist das bei Bionicon schon deutlich netter, die Gabel direkt aufs Gewicht abgestimmt zu bekommen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Januar 2017)

Kapiert. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Januar 2017)

Ich habe über die Feiertage ein bisschen gegrübelt und programmiert .
Rausgekommen ist ein Excel-Berechnungsprogramm für die Bionicon Doppelbrückengabel mit 180mm. Die Dimensionen der Kammern habe ich grob aus der von @Sackmann veröffentlichten CAD-Schnittzeichnung entnommen.
Und Sacki hat natürlich recht. Verwendet man statt ähnlicher Drücke z.B. 7.5/7.2 bar, ungleiche Drücke 11/5.8 bar, steht die DA 8mm höher im Federweg, bei gleichem SAG und gleichem maximalen Federweg.
Das Auslegungstool nehme ich aufs Smartphone mit, dann kann ich gezielt tunen


----------



## slowbeat (8. Januar 2017)

Hast du berücksichtigt, dass die Gabel zwei Negativkammern hat und dass das Volumen des Adapters zum Negativvolumen der oberen Feder nebst Leitung Dazu zurechnen ist? 

Hab mich mal ganz halbherzig ans Werk gemacht und bin an diesen Details gescheitert bzw. wollte ich da nicht so viel Energie reinstecken.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (8. Januar 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hast du berücksichtigt, dass die Gabel zwei Negativkammern hat und dass das Volumen des Adapters zum Negativvolumen der oberen Feder nebst Leitung Dazu zurechnen ist?
> 
> Hab mich mal ganz halbherzig ans Werk gemacht und bin an diesen Details gescheitert bzw. wollte ich da nicht so viel Energie reinstecken.


Nein, die zweite Negativkammer habe ich nicht drin. Ich habe mich an Sackmanns Federkennlinien-Plots ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gabel-daempfer-g2s-erfahrungs-und-einstellungs-thread.655314/page-2 ) gehalten, da hatte er auch nur eine Negativkammer drin, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## slowbeat (8. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Nein, die zweite Negativkammer habe ich nicht drin. Ich habe mich an Sackmanns Federkennlinien-Plots ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gabel-daempfer-g2s-erfahrungs-und-einstellungs-thread.655314/page-2 ) gehalten, da hatte er auch nur eine Negativkammer drin.


Ich denke nicht, dass er da eine falsche Kennlinie hingezaubert hat.

Kannst ja mal deine Tabelle online stellen mit Formeln, dann sehen wir ja, ob es passt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Nein, die zweite Negativkammer habe ich nicht drin. Ich habe mich an Sackmanns Federkennlinien-Plots ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gabel-daempfer-g2s-erfahrungs-und-einstellungs-thread.655314/page-2 ) gehalten, da hatte er auch nur eine Negativkammer drin, oder sehe ich das falsch?


So ist es. Wenn man diese antwort auf meine fragen anschaut, sieht man, dass die kennlinie der oberen kammer bei einer endlichen kraft startet. Im klartext, diese feder startet gegen einen festen außendruck. Im ODO sollte auf beiden seiten der gleiche druck sein, die kurve also ebenfalls bei null mit endlicher steigung starten.
Genau deswegen habe ich auch lange geglaubt, dass die g2s-feder nur eine negativkammer hat. Irgendwann später wurde das dann in der diskussion korrigiert. Es wäre schon schön die konkreten daten zu haben, um die federkennlinien berechnen zu können.


----------



## hulster (8. Januar 2017)

Ist ja alles gut und schön, aber was nutzt es mir, wenn ich die Kennlinie kenne.
Gibt es für mich eine theoretisch richtige Einstellung? Ok - nehmen wir mal ja (aber eignentlich nein, weil vom Fahrstil und dem Vorlieben beeinflusst). Dann gäbe es immer noch die unterschiedlichen Dämpfungen, die auch beinflussen. Und erst das Gesamtsystem, zeigt das eigentliche Verhalten.
Für mich wäre wichtiger, dass man versteht wie welcher Parameter das Feder-/Dämfungsverhalten beeinflusst. 
Damit man nicht nur wild rumprobiert und per Zufall auf das halbwegs richtig Ergebnis kommt.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. Januar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> So ist es. Wenn man diese antwort auf meine fragen anschaut, sieht man, dass die kennlinie der oberen kammer bei einer endlichen kraft startet. Im klartext, diese feder startet gegen einen festen außendruck. Im ODO sollte auf beiden seiten der gleiche druck sein, die kurve also ebenfalls bei null mit endlicher steigung starten.
> Genau deswegen habe ich auch lange geglaubt, dass die g2s-feder nur eine negativkammer hat. Irgendwann später wurde das dann in der diskussion korrigiert. Es wäre schon schön die konkreten daten zu haben, um die federkennlinien berechnen zu können.


Brauche ich jetzt eine zweite Negativkammer in der Berechnung oder nicht? 

Was hat Sackmann noch zusätzlich in seiner Berechnung drin?

Die Verlängerung des Federwegs durch mehr Druck in der unteren Kammer habe ich vereinfacht berücksichtigt, genauso wie passive Totvolumina (Kolbenboden, Kolbenstange)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Brauche ich jetzt eine zweite Negativkammer in der Berechnung oder nicht?


Eine negativkammer wirkt sich vor alle im ersten teil der kennlinie aus. Dazu wird sie ja eingebaut. Die obere negativkammer hat aber nur einen wenig veränderlichen druck. Was die kurvenform abetrifft ändert das wenig.


hulster schrieb:


> Gibt es für mich eine theoretisch richtige Einstellung? Ok - nehmen wir mal ja (aber eignentlich nein, weil vom Fahrstil und dem Vorlieben beeinflusst). Dann gäbe es immer noch die unterschiedlichen Dämpfungen, die auch beinflussen. Und erst das Gesamtsystem, zeigt das eigentliche Verhalten.
> Für mich wäre wichtiger, dass man versteht wie welcher Parameter das Feder-/Dämfungsverhalten beeinflusst.
> Damit man nicht nur wild rumprobiert und per Zufall auf das halbwegs richtig Ergebnis kommt.


Richtig ist die, die dir zusagt. Und das hängt auch vom trail ab. Eine ideale einstellung für laufendes wurzelwerk mit ausreichend steinen im weg ist nicht gut für hohe drops.
Kernpunkt ist dein statement: Für mich wäre wichtiger, dass man versteht wie welcher Parameter das Feder-/Dämfungsverhalten beeinflusst.
Und da kann man sich ja die tasten fusselig diskutieren, schon weil diese parameter nicht unabhängig von einander eingehen.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. Januar 2017)

Auch interessant: Blaue Kurve wieder mein Referenzsetup unten 7.5, oben 7.2 bar. Rote Kurve unten 11, oben 7 bar.
Du opferst Sag, stehst grundsätzlich 13mm höher, und hast sogar minimal mehr nutzbarer Federweg (von Sag 380N bis 2000N.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (9. Januar 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Eine ideale einstellung für laufendes wurzelwerk mit ausreichend steinen im weg ist nicht gut für hohe drops.



Eigentlich schon. Die Dämpfungsanforderungen sind eigentlich ähnlich, wenn man mal voraussetz, das mit der Höhe der Drops auch fahrtechnisch die Fähigkeiten da sind sind Wurzel- oder Steintrails entsprechen schnell zu fahren. Beides geht eigentlich auf HSC/LSC die bei der DA von Außen nicht zu verstellen sind. Wobei die Energie ja durch die Masse kommt und die Gabel schon auf dein Gewicht eingestellt ist.
ABER gerade wenn man das ganze Jahr durchfährt, wäre schon ne Verstellung auf Grund der sich verändernden Viskosität manchmal wünschenswert. Ich hab nicht wirklich Lust für den Winter umzushimmen oder das Öl zu wechseln.
Besser fände ich eigentlich die Formulierung, dass man die Einstellung für langsames bzw. komfortables  und schnelles Fahren, schlechter überein bekommt.
Deswegen fahr ich zur zeit mehr mein Phantom, das hat nen DBInline als Dämpfer und ne Pike mit Fast Tuning. Da kann man dann auch mal problemlos an die Jahreszeit anpassen. Oder wenn es mal ne heftigere Tour gibt oder Bikepark. Wobei dich dann natürlich oft das Evo nehme.
Aber nicht immer. Niederrhein, Bergisches, Eifel geht es halt immer kurz rauf und runter und viel Ebene dazwischen, da läuft das Evo schon spürbar zäher.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Januar 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> ... ABER gerade wenn man das ganze Jahr durchfährt, wäre schon ne Verstellung auf Grund der sich verändernden Viskosität manchmal wünschenswert. Ich hab nicht wirklich Lust für den Winter umzushimmen oder das Öl zu wechseln.


Naja, die temperaturabhängigkeit kann man durch öffnen der LSC kompensieren. Die entsprechede LSR ist gleich, wenn ich die dinger richtig verstehe. Ob man HS sinnvoll verstellen kann, hängt von der konstruktion ab. Es genügt ja nicht, dass die öffnung bei einem bestimmten druck freigegeben wird, sie muss auch vergrößert werden, wenn das verhältnis vonLSC und HSC gleich bleiben soll. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sage.


> Besser fände ich eigentlich die Formulierung, dass man die Einstellung für langsames bzw. komfortables  und schnelles Fahren, schlechter überein bekommt. ...


Da stimme ich dir zu. Wenn du wurzelwerk und steine sehr schnell, d.h. unkomfortabel fährst, dann kommst du näher an die belastungsgeschwindigkeit eines höheren drops. Dann wird der unterschied in der einstellung marginal.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (9. Januar 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass er da eine falsche Kennlinie hingezaubert hat.
> 
> Kannst ja mal deine Tabelle online stellen mit Formeln, dann sehen wir ja, ob es passt.


Nein, das Programm geb ich nicht raus. Ist eine Entwicklerversion und undokumentiert . 
Wer aber nett fragt, dem kann ich ein paar Varianten berechnen.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Brauche ich jetzt eine zweite Negativkammer in der Berechnung oder nicht?
> 
> Was hat Sackmann noch zusätzlich in seiner Berechnung drin?
> 
> Die Verlängerung des Federwegs durch mehr Druck in der unteren Kammer habe ich vereinfacht berücksichtigt, genauso wie passive Totvolumina (Kolbenboden, Kolbenstange)


Eigentlich brauchst Du die zweite Negativkammer auch noch plus das Volumen des Adapters als zusätzliches Negativvolumen der oberen Negativkammer.
Die untere Negativkammer wird beim vollen Durchfedern der unteren Feder (nur möglich ohne Druck drauf) auf Umgebungsdruck gebracht. Um zu berechnen, welcher Druck da unter Betriebsbedingungen druff is musst Du halt Federhub und Volumen berücksichtigen. Ich hatte in meinem Experiment P0 als 0,000001bar angenommen, bei 0 kann man schlecht starten 
Ich denke, es ist kaum möglich, die Kennlinie wirklich zu berechnen, wenn man die Feder nicht auseinanderschraubt und vermisst.
Du brauchst für beide Federn den Durchmesser des Rohrs, der Kolbenstange und jeweils den Hub.

Meine Datei hab ich leider nicht mehr, hätte sie dir sonst gern als Anstoß geschickt.

Eigentlich wollte @Sackmann doch mal eine Tabelle oder ein Tool vorstellen, das genau das, was hier so diskutiert wird, erleichtert?


----------



## hulster (9. Januar 2017)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Naja, die temperaturabhängigkeit kann man durch öffnen der LSC kompensieren. Die entsprechede LSR ist gleich, wenn ich die dinger richtig verstehe. Ob man HS sinnvoll verstellen kann, hängt von der konstruktion ab. Es genügt ja nicht, dass die öffnung bei einem bestimmten druck freigegeben wird, sie muss auch vergrößert werden, wenn das verhältnis vonLSC und HSC gleich bleiben soll. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sage.



LSC/LSR ist richtig. Wirkt aber nur auf diese. Die Auswirkung auf HSC/HSR ist aber genauso da. Und ich fahr im Winter jetzt nicht soviel anders, solange es halbwegs trocken ist. 
ABER wie schon erwähnt halte ich die gerade bei HSC/HSR die Abstimmung aufs Gewicht am Wichtigsten. Den Rest kann man dann noch ein wenig mit der Feder kompensieren.


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (10. Januar 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchst Du die zweite Negativkammer auch noch plus das Volumen des Adapters als zusätzliches Negativvolumen der oberen Negativkammer....
> Ich denke, es ist kaum möglich, die Kennlinie wirklich zu berechnen, wenn man die Feder nicht auseinanderschraubt und vermisst.
> Du brauchst für beide Federn den Durchmesser des Rohrs, der Kolbenstange und jeweils den ...


Wie schon gesagt, sind die Durchmesser etc. aus der Schnittzeichnung von der Bionicon Homepage ausgemessen, der Maßstab ergibt sich z.B. aus dem bekannten Ventildurchmesser.
Ich baue die zweite Negativkammer noch ein, sie wirkt allerdings über die unterschiedlichen Flächen mit geringerer Gegenkraft, und somit beginnt die Federkraft in der oberen Kammer nicht bei Null. Nach 15mm ist der Einfluss der Negativfeder ehe unwichtig. Insofern wird sich grundsätzlich wenig an den Kurven ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. Februar 2017)

Das Luftfederberechnungs-Programm ist soweit fertig. Alle 4 Luftkammern sind drin, inkl. Komprimierung beim Einstellen des Bioniconsystem und der "floating piston" in der unteren Kammer.
Die obigen veröffentlichten Kurven verändern sich geringfügig.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. Juli 2017)

Hi
Ich hänge mich hier mal dran, fahre nen Alva 160 mit der aktuellen G2s. Bin bis jetzt immer ganz gut mit der Eingangs empfehlung von 9 bar oben und unten gefahren. Jetzt war ich vor 2 Wochen in Serfaus im Bikepark unterwegs und hatte Probleme mit den Bremswellen. Das hat schon ganz gut am Lenker gerüttelt. Wie fange ich jetzt am besten an abzustimmen? Unten mehr Druck und oben den Druck reduzieren?


----------



## damage0099 (2. Juli 2017)

Du meinst ein weicheres Setup?
Vllt. etwas weniger Druck generell.
Lowspeed weiter auf, Zugstufe ebenfalls.


----------



## hulster (2. Juli 2017)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich hänge mich hier mal dran, fahre nen Alva 160 mit der aktuellen G2s. Bin bis jetzt immer ganz gut mit der Eingangs empfehlung von 9 bar oben und unten gefahren. Jetzt war ich vor 2 Wochen in Serfaus im Bikepark unterwegs und hatte Probleme mit den Bremswellen. Das hat schon ganz gut am Lenker gerüttelt. Wie fange ich jetzt am besten an abzustimmen? Unten mehr Druck und oben den Druck reduzieren?



Beide gleich ist eher nicht die Empfehlung. Oben weniger verbessert das Ansprechverhalten, unten dann entsprechend was mehr. Das macht die Kennlinie dann etwas progressiver.
Und wie damage0099 sagt auch mal die LSC kontrollieren. Bei der merkst du jeden Klick. 2 zuviel und du glaubst, du hättest die zugemacht.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. Juli 2017)

Ok thx
Werde ich mal testen, nächste Woche gehts in den Harz


----------



## Evo-Lu (19. März 2018)

Hat jemand noch die Bedienungsanleitung für das EVO? Auf der Website finde ich die PDF nicht mehr? 
Danke!


----------



## luCYnger (19. März 2018)

na klar.
hat aber fast 9MB, ist somit bissl groß für als Email..

Vorschläge ?


----------



## Evo-Lu (19. März 2018)

luCYnger schrieb:


> na klar.
> hat aber fast 9MB, ist somit bissl groß für als Email..
> 
> Vorschläge ?


Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Also ich könnte 9mb emails empfangen. ;-) Alternativ Dropbox?


----------



## luCYnger (19. März 2018)

hast PM


----------

